# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Mjekesia e te Derguarit Muhamed a.s

## _Mersin_

*Mjekesia e te Derguarit Muhamed a.s

Per me shume shiko ne kete link*

http://mjekesia-profetike.com/islam/...hp?readmore=13

Ibn Kajim el Xheuezi


H Y R J E

Themi, kurse All-llahu është ndihmës i cili dhuron pasuri dhe kontrollon veprimet, se ekzistojnë dy lloj sëmundjesh që janë shpjeguar në Kur'an:
1) sëmundjet e zemrës dhe
2) sëmundjet e trupit.

Sa i përket sëmundjeve të zemrës, ato janë dy llojesh: 
E para është sëmundja e dyshimit dhe dilemës, 
ndërsa e dyta është sëmundja e lakmisë, tërheqjes (e joshjes, epshore...). 

Që të dyjat përmenden në Kur'an. Për këtë All-llahu i gjithëfuqishëm thotë:
“Në zemrat e tyre kanë sëmundje, e All-llahu u shton sëmundje edhe më shumë”. (El Bekare, 10)
Gjithashtu ka thënë:
“Dhe ata që zemrat i kanë të sëmura dhe jobesimtarët të thanë:’Çka dashti All-llahu me këtë shembull?’”. (El Muddeththir, 31)

Ai, më i madhërishmi, lidhur me ata që refuzojnë të pranojnë kriteret e Kur'anit dhe synnetin e Pejgamberit, thotë:“E kur thirrën që ndërmjet tyre të gjykojë All-llahu dhe i dërguari i Tij, një grup prej tyre nuk i përgjigjen asaj; po nëse është që e drejta u takon atyre (në atë gjykim) ata i shkojnë atij të bindur e me respekt. A thua janë të sëmurë në zemrat e tyre apo mos dyshojnë (në të dërguarin) ose frikësohen se All-llahu dhe i dërguari i Tij do të gjykojnë padrejt kundër tyre? Por jo, ata janë zullumqarë”. (En Nurë, 48-50)
Kjo është sëmundja e dyshimit apo e dilemës.

Sa i përket sëmundjes së lakmisë, joshjes dhe mendjelehtësisë (shfrenimit),, All-llahu i gjithëfuqishëm dhe më i madhërishmi, duke ua tërhequr vërejtjen besimtarëve, porosit gratë e Pejgamberit të tij, të cilat shërbenin dhe udhëheqnin përkujdesjen për nevojat në rritje të numrit gjithnjë e më të madh të njerëzve të cilët e vizitonin Pejgamberin dhe e lutnin për t’u dhënë këshilla, dhe thotë:
“O gratë e Pejgamberit, ju nuk jeni si asnjë grua tjetër, nëse keni kujdes e ruheni, andaj mos u llastoni në të folur e të lakmojë ai që ka sëmundje në zemrën e tij, por thuani fjalë të matura!” (El Ahzabë, 32)
Sëmundja e lakmisë, e cila përmendet këtu, është sëmundja e prostitucionit, ndërsa All-llahu e di më së miri!

*Sëmundjet e trupit*

Për sëmundjet e trupit, All-llahu i gjithëfuqishëm dhe më i madhërishmi, thotë:
“Nuk është mëkat (të ngelë pa dalë) për të verbërin, për të çalin, e as për të sëmurin!” (El Fet-h, 17)
Ai, Zoti i plotfuqishëm, e përmend gjithashtu sëmundjen e trupit lidhur me ritualin e haxhit, me agjërimin dhe me cilësitë higjienike të marrjes së abdestit, pa marrë parasysh dobitë e tjera. Ai dëshiron t’u tregojë atyre që e lexojnë Kur'anin, se si mirëqenia praktike, ashtu edhe mirëqenia shpirtërore, është e fshehur në Kur'anin famëmadh, d.m.th. t’ua tërheq vëmendjen që të veprojnë mbi bazë të asaj që përmbajnë sekretet e tij. Për dallim nga të tjerët, kjo do t’i ndihmojë ata që e kuptojnë Kur'anin për t’i plotësuar kërkesat më të larta me rastin e zbatimit të udhëzimeve hyjnore. Kjo për arsye se janë tri rregulla themelore për shëndetin e trupit: mjekësia parandaluese (preventive), vetëpërmbajtja nga ajo që është e dëmshme, dhe pastrimi i trupit nga sekrecionet që e dëmtojnë.
All-llahu i gjithëfuqishëm i përmend këto tri parime në këto tri vende:
- në versetin mbi agjërimin: “(Jeni të obliguar) Ditë të caktuara, e kush është i sëmurë prej jush ose është në udhëtim (e nuk agjëroi), atëherë ai (le të agjërojë) më vonë aq ditë”. (El Bekare, 184). 
Sipas kësaj, Ai ia ka lejuar të sëmurit ta shtyjë agjërimin e vet derisa të shërohet nga sëmundja, udhëtarit që ta shtyjë agjërimin e obliguar përkohësisht dhe ta ruajë fuqinë për shkak të ngarkesës fizike gjatë udhëtimit;
- në versetin mbi haxhin, Ai thotë: “Po kush është prej jush i sëmurë ose ka mundim koke (e rruhet para kohe) kompensimi është: agjërim, sadaka ose kurban”. (El Bekare, 196) 
Këtu përsëri All-llahu i gjithëfuqishëm ia lejon personit të sëmurë ose atij që është i sëmurë nga zgjebja, zbokthi ose morrat, apo nga ndonjë sëmundje tjetër e lëkurës së kokës, që ta rruajë kokën gjatë kohës kur e vesh ihramin, edhe pse nuk është e lejuar, t’i eleminojë avullimet e dëmshme që do të mblidheshin përreth kokës, dhe për pasojë do ta mbyllte frymëmarrjen e poreve dhe, ndoshta, do të shkaktonte infektimin e folikulave të qimeve (folikulitis). Kur të rruhet koka, hapen poret dhe këto avullime dalin në lëkurë dhe e bëjnë të mundur procesin e pastrimit natyror. Kështu, nga versetet e cituara të Kur'anit, dhe ajo që do të mund të kuptohej nga shpjegimet hyjnore, lejohet mësimi në zgjidhjen e sëmundjeve të lehta në mënyrë që të ndihmohet shërimi i sëmundjeve serioze, prandaj, për këtë arsye, është zhvilluar metoda deduktive, që njihet me emrin qiyas, për eleminimin (pastrimin) e helmeve të dëmshme dhe gëlqerizimeve të tjera. Kjo metodë ndahet në dhjetë pjesë të trupit të njeriut duke përfshirë: gjakun kur vlon (rrjedh), farën (spermën) kur vrushkullon, urinën, fecesin, fryrjen (ënjtjen), vjelljen, teshtitjen, gjumin, urinën dhe etjen. Secili nga këto dhjetë elemente, kur grumbullohet, shkakton sëmundje dhe pastaj e bën të domosdoshme pastrimin;
- nga pikëpamja e vetëpërmbajtjes dietetike (arab. himyah), udhëheqja shpirtërore është përkujdesur në Kapitullin e abdestit, ku All-llahu i gjithëfuqishëm thotë:
- “Nëse jeni të sëmurë, jeni në ndonjë udhëtim, ose ndonjëri prej jush vjen nga ultësia (nevojtorja) ose keni takuar gratë, e nuk gjeni ujë, atëherë mësyne dheun dhe fërkoni me të fytyrat dhe duart (tejemum). All-llahu shlyen e falë mëkatet”. (En Nisaë, 43)
Në këtë rast All-llahu i gjithëfuqishëm ia lejon të sëmurit që të zëvendësojë abdestin e zakonshëm me tejemum (pastrim simbolik) dhe mos të përdorë ujin, kur përdorimi i tij i jashtëm është i dëmshëm. Kjo është edhe një vërejtje për njerëzit, e cila u tregon atyre se duhet të ruhen nga të gjitha ato që e dëmtojnë trupin, qoftë me karakter të jashtëm qoftë me karakter të brendshëm. Por All-llahu i gjithëfuqishëm ua ka dërguar robve të vet parimet themelore të shërimit mjekësor dhe të rregullimit të tyre.
Në këtë vepër, ne do t’i paraqesim gjithashtu udhëzimet mjekësore që janë dhënë nga i Dërguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., dhe me siguri nuk ka rrugë më të mirë për përdorimin e kësaj diturie. Sa i përket shërimit të zemrës, ajo mund të shërohet vetëm nëpërmjet pejgamberëve të All-llahut. Prandaj, një zemër, për t’u shëruar dhe pastruar nga ndyrësitë, së pari duhet ta njohë Krijuesin dhe Zotin, emrat dhe cilësitë e Tij, veprat dhe rregullat e Tij, të ndjekë veprimin e Tij, të mendojë për urtësinë e Tij. Dhe që e tërë kjo të veprojë në ato zemra të tilla në atë mënyrë që ato zemra të dëshirojnë atë që urdhëron e dëshiron Ai, ndërsa të vetëpërmbahen nga ajo që Ai e ndalon dhe e urren. Dhe nuk ka jetë dhe shëndet të vërtetë përveç në këtë mënyrë. Këto dituri mund të mësohen vetëm nga mësimet e të dërguarve të Tij, (Qofshin të gjithë në paqe!), në të kundërtën meditimi do të jetë krejtësisht i gabuar dhe i pafrytshëm. As nuk mund të mendojmë se do të mund të veprojmë në kundërshtim me udhëzimet, ndërsa zemrat të jenë të shëndosha. Do të mashtrohet ai që mendon kësisoj, sepse një mënyrë e këtillë do të jetë vetëm ushqim i jetës dhe i fuqisë së qenies së tij shtazore. Jeta e tij do të jetë e pakuptimshme dhe e ngjashme me jetën e kafshëve, ndërsa zemra e vërtetë dhe e devotshme është e çliruar nga parafytyrime të tilla të ulëta. Ai që nuk mund ta dallojë ndryshimin ndërmjet këtyre dy gjërave të zemrës, duhet të qajë për jetën e zemrës së vet. Sepse ajo është plotësisht e vdekur. Zemra e vërtetë është e mbushur me dritë, ndërsa zemra e vdekur është mbytur në ambisiet e errësirës.



*Mjekësia e trupit*

Pejgamberi i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka treguar se ekzistojnë dy lloje diturish: 
dituria mbi fenë (dituria religjoze) dhe 
dituria mbi trupin. 
Ekzistojnë dy mënyra (mjekësore) për shërimin e sëmundjeve të trupit.
E para, e lindur për njerëzit dhe kafshët, për të cilat nuk nevojitet mjeku. Të tilla janë: 
uria, 
etja, 
ftohja dhe lodhja, ngase ekzistojnë ilaçe natyrore për to; 

dhe lloji i dytë i sëmundjeve, të cilat kërkojnë diagnostikim dhe shërim, dhe ndikon në kombinimin e sekrecioneve të trupit dhe të dukurive, siç janë: nxehtësia, 
ftohtësia, 
thatësia apo lagështia në trup, të cilat tejkalojnë ekuilibrin e tyre natyror. 

Këto lloj sëmundjesh ndahen në dy lloje: 
somatike (trupore) 
dhe kolaterale (indirekte). 

Pra, sëmundja somatike manifestohet në formë të gjakut të përzier (dallgëzuar) apo në formë të ndarjes në pjesë (elemente), ndërsa sëmundja kolaterale paraqitet (manifestohet) si pasojë e kësaj shpërndarjeje të tepërt (ndarje) dhe pas eleminimit të shkakut të vërtetë (shkaktarit). Prandaj, shkaktarët e sëmundjeve shkatërrohen (mënjanohen), ndërsa ata që kanë mbetur (shumë të paktë) veprojnë në kombinimin e sekrecioneve të trupit.
Sëmundja somatike (e trupit) ka përkatësisht nxitësit ose shkaqet e veta. Kështu, nëse sëmundja është pasojë e nxitjes vetjake (ngacmim), së pari duhet të diagnostikohet shkaktari i parë, pastaj (përcaktohen) shkaqet, pastaj duhet të gjendet ilaçi dhe në fund fare të fillohet mjekimi. Ose, nëse sëmundjet somatike, të cilat paraqiten në formë të ndryshimeve fiziologjike, siç është hapësira në organe, zvogëlimi apo rritja e kanaleve, deformimi i organeve (për shembull zemra e zmadhuar apo barku i vogël), indi i vrazhdë (ashpër) apo i butë (i lëmuar) i murit të mitrës, eshtrat e dislokuar (të shpërndarë) apo organet e zhvendosura si dhe sëmundje të tjera, kur organet janë në lidhje reciproke dhe punojnë në mënyrë harmonike, ato formojnë trup të shëndetshëm, ndërsa, nëse janë abnormale, të paharmonishme dhe funskionojnë gabimisht (në mënyrë të deformuar), në të njëjtën kohë shkaktojnë paraqitjen e sëmundjeve, prej të cilave disa janë organike, ndërsa disa ndikojnë në kombinimin e sekrecioneve të trupit.

Sëmundjet e përgjithshme janë shkak i funksionimit të gabuar (të dobët) të sekrecioneve të trupit. 
Ky çrregullim quhet “sëmundje” (lëngim). Kur ndjehet dëmi i tyre, ai manifestohet në tetë vende: 
katër prej tyre janë të përbëra, 
ndërsa katër të tjerat janë të thjeshta. 

Të thjeshta janë: ftohtësia, nxehtësia, lagështia dhe thatësia. Gjendjet e përbëra manifestohen nëpërmjet nxehtësisë dhe lagështisë, ftohtësisë dhe lagështisë, nxehtësisë dhe thatësisë dhe ftohtësisë dhe thatësisë. Kjo është shkaktuar me apo pa ndarje të komponentëve, por nëse sëmundja nuk shkakton shqetësim të zakonshëm, kjo tregon se trupit i mungon ekuilibri i duhur.
Trupi i njeriut mund të ketë tri gjendje. 
Këto janë: gjendja e shëndetshme natyrore, gjendja jonormale dhe gjendja jostabile. 
Gjendja e shëndetshme natyrore manifestohet me veprime të rëndomta dhe ato e përbëjnë shëndetin e trupit të njeriut; 
gjendja e dytë është gjendje e sëmundjes, 
kurse gjendja e tretë është gjendje mesatare dhe qëndron ndërmjet dy gjendjeve paraprake. Ajo është ndërgjendje, e cila trajtohet si toleruese (e pranueshme), pa pasur nevojë për ndihmën e mjekut, dhe shërohet duke marrë mjete për zvogëlimin e dhembjes. Kjo ndërgjendje “e pashëndetshme” dhe “josëmundje” mund të ngecë në të njëjtën gjendje, kur e keqja nuk bëhet më mirë, por më parë mbetet konstante dhe e pandryshuar.
Shkaku i “panatyrshmërisë” së trupit mund të jetë i brendshëm ose i jashtëm. Shkaqet e brendshme paraqiten për arsye të katër gjendjeve të përbëra: nxehtësisë, ftohtësisë, lagështisë dhe thatësisë, ndërsa sa i përket shkaqeve të jashtme, ato paraqiten për shkak të faktorëve të ndryshëm, të cilët mund të jenë të pranueshëm apo të papranueshëm për trupin. Prandaj paraqiten dëmet apo sëmundjet, të cilat kanë për pasojë këtë mungesë ekuilibri dhe mungesë rregullsie, apo të cilat mund të jenë si pasojë e funksionimit të keq të organit specifik ose të plogështisë së përgjithshme të trupit, ose bile edhe dobësisë së energjisë që e mban trupi. Kjo gjendje e përgjithshme është shkaktuar nga: pasivitetii i rritur i atyre substancave që duhet të jenë të ekuilibruara, kur ato substanca nuk i kompensojnë (e duhet të kompensojnë) humbjet e veta; ose duke zvogëluar adaptimin e nevojshëm të faktorëve ekuilibrues të sekrecioneve të trupit kur ata nuk e kompensojnë ngopjen; ose duke mbyllur (gëlqerizuar) agensat, të cilët do të duheshin të bëjnë të mundur rrjedhjen (rrjedhën) e faktorëve ekuilibrues; ose duke lidhur agensat që ndërtojnë lidhjet të cilat bijnë në konflikt me prodhimet e ekuilibrit të drejtë; ose duke rritur sasinë e atij që do të duhej të ishte i matur; ose duke deformuar molekulat; ose duke hequr (transferuar) organet.
Mjeku është personi i cili mund të përcaktojë këto parregullsi dhe të eleminojë gjithashtu shkaktarët që e kanë prishur strukturën karakteristike të trupit të shëndoshë, ose ndoshta do të jetë e mundur të vërë ekuilibrin dhe dalëngadalë, përmes trajtimit adekuat, t’ia dalë në krye me sëmundjen duke u shërbyer me antihelm real ose me dietë adekuate (të saktë) (arab. himja), e cila e zvogëlon tepricën dhe maturinë. E gjithë kjo vërteton se, siç do të shohim këtu, ilaçi më i mirë është shërimi natyror me mjekësinë e të Dërguarit të All-llahut s.a.v.s., në të cilën, me lejen e All-llahut, ndodhet ilaçi.


*Vijon.....*

----------


## _Mersin_

*Mjekesia e te Derguarit Muhamed a.s*

Junus :57. O ju njerëz! Juve ju erdhi nga Zoti juaj këshilla (Kur'ani) dhe shërimi i asaj që gjendet në kraharorët tuaj (në zemra), edhe udhëzim e mëshirë për besimtarët.

Isra :82. Ne të shpallim Kur'anin që është shërim dhe mëshirë për besimtarët, kurse jobesimtarëve nuk u shton tjetër përpos dëshpërim.

Fusilet :44 . .... Thuaj: Ai (Kurani)është për besimtarët udhëzues e shërues. E ata që nuk besojnë, në veshët e tyre kanë shurdhim, dhe ai për ta është verbërim. Të tillët janë sikurse thirren prej një vendi të largët e nuk dëgjojnë.

26:80. Dhe kur të sëmurem Ai(Allahu) më shëron

----------


## sniper-1

zoti te shperbleft Mjekesia per ket postim shum te mir

----------


## Mbarësori

Është kënaqësi të lexosh për profetin e Zotit, thirrja e të cilit ishte e përgjithshme, të jemi të drejtë dhe të punojmë për një ditë kur do bëhet llogaria para Madhërisë së Allahut, të jemi të sinqert dhe të ruajmë shëndetin tonë.

Mbarësori!

----------


## _Mersin_

*2. PËRDORIMI I ILAÇEVE NATYRORE*

www.mjekesia-profetike.com


Pjesa integrale e udhëzimit të tij ka qenë shërimi i vetvetes, ose shërimin ua ka urdhëruar anëtarëve të familjes së vet ose shokëve të vet.
Pejgamberi i Zotit , s.a.v.s., ka thënë: “Për çdo sëmundje të cilën e ka dhënë All-llahu, Ai e ka përcaktuar edhe ilaçin”. (Buhariu) 

Çfarëdo ilaçesh që ka përdorur Pejgamberi i Zotit , s.a.v.s., i ka përdorur për nevojat personale, të cilat ilaçe ia ka rekomanduar po ashtu edhe personit në rrethin e tij familjar që ka pasur simptoma të ngjashme: të afërmve të tij dhe shokëve. Shërimet natyrore të cilat i ka përdorur Pejgamberi, të afërmit e tij dhe ashabët (shokët) kanë qenë shërime të thjeshta dhe nuk janë shënuar. As ai, as ndonjë pasues i tij nuk ka përdorur asnjëherë ilaçe (medikamente) farmaceutike dhe të përbëra. Shumica e ilaçeve të tyre kanë qenë burimore ose të thjeshta dhe të papërziera, por kanë mundur që të përdorin materie plotësuese ushqyese të kohëpaskohëshme për të mënjanuar fortësinë e ilaçeve, ose bimë sekondare, për ta dobësuar fuqinë e ilaçit ose për ta bërë të përshtatshëm. Kurdo që ushqimi ka dhënë zgjidhje të thjeshtë, ata e kanë përdorur. Kështu janë shëruar shumica e arabëve, turqve dhe beduinëve të shkretëtirës. Ilaçet e përbërë nga shumë substanca i kanë përdorur romakët dhe grekët. Në Indi, gjithashtu, mjekësia ka qenë bazuar në përdorimin e ilaçeve të thjeshta e jo të përbëra.
I Dërguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thënë: “Barku është shtëpi e çdo sëmundjeje, ndërsa maturia (ndalimi) është kryet e çdo ilaçi, andaj përvetësojeni këtë traditë”. (Buhariu) 
Dikush e kishte pyetur mjekun arab El-Harif bin Kaladahun (viti 634): “Cili është thelbi (përmbledhja) i mjekësisë?” 
Ai u përgjigj: “Imponimi i ndalimit të ushqimit”. 

Kjo maturi ndaj ushqimit shkakton lehtësimin e sëmundjes dhe ia bën të mundur trupit që ta eleminojë atë. Shumica e mjekëve pajtohet se të ushqyerit me ushqim adekuat (racione ushqimore) është mjekësia më e mirë për trupin e shëndoshë. Mjekët pajtohen gjithashtu që kurdoherë ilaçi i thjeshtë mund të rezultojë me shërim, prandaj ilaçet e përbëra duhet të lihen anash. Pra, kur sëmundja mund të shërohet me ushqime adekuate, dietë ose agjërim, duhet ndjekur atë rrugë si zëvendësim për përdorimin e ilaçeve. Mjeku i mençur (hakim) mundet dhe duhet të ndjekë atë rrugë për zëvendësimin e përdorimit të ilaçeve. Mjeku i mençur nuk duhet të preokupohet që për çdo sëmundje të japë ilaçe të përbëra, sepse mund të krijojë varësi. Në realitet kur ilaçi që është dhënë përtej dozës adekuate nuk mund të gjejë stimulues mbi të cilin vepron, ose të cilin e zbërthen (shkrin), ose, nëse bëhet i patretshëm, nuk mund të nxirret nga trupi dhe shndërrohet në toksin (helm), i cili do ta vërë trupin nën kontroll dhe do të shkaktojë varësi dhe çrregullime të tjera në trup. Ky parim përdoret (dhe zbatohet) në çdo rast të çrregullimeve në trup.
Mjekët me përvojë shpeshherë i shërojnë sëmundjet e thjeshta me ilaçe të thjeshta, ndërsa simptomat e komplikuara me ilaçe të përziera (kombinuara). Njerëzit që hanë ushqim të thjeshtë dhe natyror sëmuren rrallë, ndërsa ata që kanë bërë traditë të hanë ushqime të përziera ose të hanë shujta me shumë përbërës (me shumë lloj ushqimesh), kur të sëmuren në shumicën e rasteve u duhen ilaçe të përbëra. 
Buhariu dhe Muslimi kanë shënuar që i Dërguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., nuk ka ngrënë asnjëherë dy lloj ushqimesh në një shujtë. Për të treguar dietën e shëndoshë (rezervimi i shëndoshë ndaj ushqimit) dhe zvogëlimin (e ushqimit), i Dërguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., mendonte se njeriu duhet të mësohet të hajë normalisht (mesatarisht), duke ndarë një të tretën e lukthit për ushqim, një të tretën për ujë dhe një të tretën për ajër.
Ai, , s.a.v.s., pinte ujë së paku gjysmë ore pas ngrënies së ushqimit.
Shumica e ilaçeve mund të gjenden në natyrë dhe shumë dituri (njohuri) për mjekësinë bimore (fitoterapinë-shërimi me bimë) është arritur me eksperimente. Kjo është e njohur si mjekësi empirike (mjekësi e përvojës). Në këtë mënyrë disa mjekë (që i përdorin bimët për shërim) i reduktojnë shumë njohuri vetëm në vrojtimin e raporteve ndërmjet jetës së egër dhe natyrës. Ata kanë vërejtur se kafshët shërbehen me ilaçe në mënyrë instinktive. Kur janë të uritura, ato kërkojnë ushqim, ndërsa kur janë të etshme kërkojnë ujë. Për shembull kur ndodh që macja të hajë rastësisht një bimë helmuese, e cila nuk është ushqim i saj natyror (i shëndoshë), ajo kërkon bimën tjetër e cila prodhon vaj ushqyes, të cilin e shtrydh derisa të nxitë ndjenjën e pështirosjes dhe në këtë mënyrë shkakton të vjella për t’i eleminuar pasojat vdekjeprurëse. Biologët, në mes të tjerash, kanë vërejtur se kur gjarpërinjtë dalin në sipërfaqe me shqisën e të parit të dobësuar, ata kërkojnë marajën (anis) (lat. Foenicilum vulgare) dhe i fërkojnë sytë e tyre me gjethet e saj. Për këtë biologët kanë këshilluar ndonjëherë që të përdoret kjo bimë në rastet e dobësimit të shqisës së të parit. Ngjashëm me këtë, kur verbohet zogu i dallëndyshes, nëna dallëndyshe do t’ia sjellë bimën e quajtur bima e dallëndyshes, të cilën do ta kërkojë kudo, qoftë edhe nëse i duhet të fluturojë deri në Kinë. Ose nëse shpezët e detit vuajnë nga kapsllëku, ato e shpërlajnë lukthin e tyre me ujët e detit, por ka edhe shumë shembuj të tjerë që janë përshkruar në veprat mjekësore.
Një dituri e tillë misterioze u takon zemrave dhe fuqisë së tyre shpirtërore; pranimit të mjekësisë së vërtetë (shërimit të vërtetë) të Zotit të tyre; mbështetjes së tyre në Ndihmësin e vetëm dhe Bamirësin; varësisë së tyre të plotë nga rregullat e Tij; mënjanimit të arritjeve të tyre të fshehta; vullnetit të tyre për të ndërprerë besnikërinë e tyre ndaj kësaj bote dhe për t’iu bindur me modesti fuqive të mbinatyrshme mjekuese të Krijuesit dhe Drejtuesit të çdo shkaku dhe pasoje; përveç të mirës së tyre (lëmoshës, sadakasë), lutjeve, pendimeve, kërkimit të faljes, natyrës së mirë, përkundër gjithçkaje tjetër, dhe ndihma e nevojtarëve. Përpos shërimeve (ilaçeve) të tjera, të gjitha këto i kanë provuar edhe shumë popuj të tjerë, pa marrë parasysh fatin ose religjionin e tyre, dhe që të gjithë ata kanë zbuluar dobi të pashpjegueshme që mund t'i përshkruhen vetëm Atij, Krijuesit dhe Lëvizësit të gjithçkaje. Prandaj, gjenitë mjekësore, qoftë fetarë apo ateistë, janë bindur në faktin i cili është bërë i mundur nëpërmjet pacientëve të tyre, siç është përshkruar në librat e tyre të historisë (anamnezës) së sëmundjeve, që ndonjëherë është thënë se janë rezultat i çudive të shpirtrave deri te fenomene të pashpjegueshme. E këtillë është fuqia e vërtetë e Krijuesit tonë dhe kjo është provë se vetëm Ai ka kontrollë mbi ne të gjithë, dhe vetëm Ai ka fuqi të shkaktojë sëmundje dhe të prodhojë ilaçe.
Edhe sot e kësaj dite, mjeku me përvojë mund të duket i paarsimuar në krahasim me fuqinë e shërimit të Zotit, nga i cili varen krijesat në kontekstin e ekzistencës, dhe një mjek i tillë duket si një fshatare e moshuar, e cila mund t’i japë të pijë çorbë zogu njeriut që ka ethe (temperaturë të lartë). Pra, këso vrojtimesh, në mes të tjerash, mund të bëjnë që veprimet shëruese të mjekëve të trupit dhe mjekësia e mjekëve të duken si besëtytni, megjithëse rrënjët e tyre janë të lidhura ende me urtësinë Hyjnore dhe me diturinë e pakufishme të Zotit që i përket shkakut dhe pasojës. Megjithatë, shërimi i mjekëve nuk është i huaj për mjekësinë shpirtërore, që është e shpallur. Dhe si do të mund të ishte kur zemra njerëzore njëherë është lidhur me Krijuesin, Bamirësin, Drejtuesin e gjithçkaje dhe ajo mund t’i pranojë ilaçet e vërteta që ndryshojnë nga ilaçet e mjekëve publikë. Kështu, zemra njerëzore do të dallojë se kur është shpirti (ruh) i fuqishëm, ai bëhet makinë e fuqishme që do ta forcojë zemrën, trurin dhe mbrojtjen natyrore të trupit (sistemin mbrojtës të organizmit), dhe që të gjithë së bashku mund ta mposhtin dhe të ngadhnjejnë mbi sëmundjen, sepse që të gjithë ata janë shërbëtorë të Zotit dhe Ai vetë ua mundëson që ata t’i binden dhe ta adhurojnë Atë.
Andaj, si mund të dyshojë dikush në tjetrin që ka arritur ta realizojë bashkimin (shkrirjen) e fuqisë fizike me fuqinë shpirtërore duke i qëndruar afër Zotit të vet, dhe zemra e të cilit është përtërirë nëpërmjet dashurisë së Tij, qetësisë dhe rehatisë duke qëndruar afër Krijuesit të vet, synimet dhe malli i të cilit për ta takuar Zotin e vet rriten vazhdimisht, i cili beson plotësisht dhe kërkon vetëm udhëzimet dhe frymëzimin e Tij – si mund të dyshojë dikush se një besimtar i tillë besnik dhe i bindur është pajisur me bamirësinë shpirtërore Hyjnore, që është ilaçi më i mirë për të gjitha sëmundjet? Një fuqi që është frymëzuar (nxitur) kështu shpirtërisht, do t’ia bëjë të mundur njeriut të aftë që të veprojë me vendosmëri, vetëpërmbajtje dhe durim, që t’i kapërcejë vështirësitë, që të frenojë një dhembje dhe vuajtje tepër të madhe dhe, ndoshta, (në fund, varësisht nga nevojat) që t’i nxjerrë nga trupi. Vetëm personi i paarsimuar dhe ai që është skajshmërisht larg Zotit të tij, që është më i padituri në aspektin shpirtëror të njerëzimit, bart velin më të madh të ndarjes nga Zoti dhe ai që ka shpirt budallai do t’i mohojë këto arritje (dituri dhe zhvillime).
Në këtë vepër, me vullnetin e All-llahut, ne, me lejen e All-llahut, do të përmendim dobitë nga leximi i pjesëve nga Shpalljet Hyjnore (Kur'ani) dhe fuqinë e tyre shpirtërore në mënjanimin së paku edhe të helmeve vdekjeprurëse të kafshimit të gjarprit që i përshkruan i Dërguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ndërsa ne do t’i shpjegojmë në këtë libër dhe, me lejen e Zotit, do të veprojmë sa më mirë që mundemi për t’i përshkruar dhe shpjeguar në kontekst me diturinë tonë të kufizuar, duke shpresuar në shpërblimin, mëshirën dhe ndihmën që do ta na japë Ai për të dëshmuar madhështinë, Lavdinë dhe Njësinë e Tij. “Ai i dërgon meleqtë me Shpalljen, me vullnetin e Vet, atyre robve të Vet të cilëve dëshiron: ‘Tërhiquani vërejtjen atyre se nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç Meje dhe duhet të keni frikë nga Unë!’’Të gjitha lutjet (duat) i drejtohen All-llahut, Zotit, Atij që kujdeset për botën.

----------


## _Mersin_

*MËNYRAT E SHËRIMIT*

Muslimi e ka shënuar në Sahihun e vet hadhithin që e ka treguar Xhabir bin Abdullahu , r.a., ku thuhet se i Dërguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thënë: “Çdo sëmundje ka ilaç. Njohja e ilaçit të vërtetë do ta shërojë sëmundjen me lejen e Zotit”.3
Në Musnedin e imam Ahmedit, Usame bin Sharik ka treguar se ka qenë aty kur një grup arabësh kishte shkuar te i Dërguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., dhe e kishte pyetur:
“O i Dërguari i All-llahut, a duhet të shërohemi?” 
Ai ishte përgjigjur: “Vërtet, o robtë e Zotit, përdorni ilaçet. Për çdo sëmundje që e ka krijuar All-llahu, Ai e ka krijuar edhe ilaçin, përveç njërës”. 
Arabët e pyetën: “Cila është ajo sëmundje e cila nuk ka ilaç?” 
Ai u përgjigj: “Pleqëria”.4

Gjithashtu, si në Musnedin, ashtu edhe në Es-Sunenu, është shënuar se njëherë Ebi Khuzame e kishte pyetur të Dërguarin e All-llahut , s.a.v.s., :”O i Dërguari i All-llahut! I sheh të gjitha këto hajmali (rukje) që i bartim me vete, lutjet që i bëjmë, ilaçet dhe mënyrat e tjera që i përdorim për shërimin nga sëmundjet – a parandalon ndonjëra prej tyre përcaktimin e All-llahut?” I Dërguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., u përgjigj: “Ato janë pjesë e përcaktimit të Zotit”.5
Këto tregime të hadhitheve (ahadith) të Pejgamberit i pranojnë shkaqet dhe pasojat dhe u kundërvihen mendimeve të atyre që nuk i pranojnë. Deklarimi i të Dërguarit të All-llahut , s.a.v.s., lidhur me përshkrimin e ilaçeve për secilën sëmundje është rregull i përgjithshëm, i cili i kurajon njerëzit për të hulumtuar dhe për t’i njohur vetitë mjekuese të nevojshme për shërimin e sëmundjeve të tyre. Fjala e tij arrin deri aty që t’i kurajon dhe t’i nxitë hulumtimet për të gjetur mundësinë që ilaçet, nëse merren pa mbikëqyrjen e mjekut, mund ta mbysin njeriun. Hulumtime të tilla dhe përpjekje të pandërprera, ndër të tjera, do të shprehin faktin se mjeku është i varur nga ajo që ka krijuar All-llahu i gjithëfuqishëm dhe do t’i zgjerojë horizontet mjekësore. Në të vërtetë vetëm Zoti është ai që mund të shërojë sëmundjen, ndërsa dituria njerëzore është e kufizuar dhe e aftë vetëm aq sa Ai e ka bërë të mundur për shkallën e kuptimit të tyre. Kjo do ta sqarojë shpjegimin e të Dërguarit të All-llahut , s.a.v.s., “...njohja e ilaçit të vërtetë do ta shërojë sëmundjen me lejen e Zotit”.
Për të gjitha ato që ka krijuar All-llahu, Ai e ka krijuar edhe të kundërtën e saj, dhe për çdo sëmundje që e ka caktuar, Ai ka krijuar ilaçin përkatës. Ajo që është cituar më sipër “shërimi i vërtetë” nënkupton gjithashtu dozimin përkatës, sepse po qe se ilaçi e tejkalon fuqinë që kërkohet, ose po qe se pimë sasi më të mëdha, atëherë ai do të shkaktojë komplikime shëndetësore të tjera dhe, me fjalë të tjera, do të shkaktojë sëmundje të re. Sido që të jetë, kur ilaçi nuk është i plotë, ose doza nuk është e mjaftueshme, atëherë trajtimi (shërimi) do të dështojë. Gjithashtu, secili ilaç ka mundësitë e veprimit dhe mbi këto mundësi nuk mund të jenë kompetencat e mjekut, sepse ato nuk mund të veprojnë dhe për këtë arsye nuk arrijnë asnjë rezultat. Nga ana tjetër, po qe se trupi e refuzon ilaçin, ose po qe se trupi është i dobët dhe nuk është në gjendje që të absorbojë dhe ta zbërthejë ilaçin si duhet, ose nëse ilaçi kundërshtohet nga antitipi, atëherë kjo do të shkaktojë mënjanimin (neutralizimin) e tij dhe përsëri nuk do të arrihet sukses në realizimin e nevojshëm të “ilaçit të vërtetë”, siç është përshkruar në fjalët e të Dërguarit të All-llahut , s.a.v.s. Zakonisht, në rrethana normale, “ilaçi i vërtetë” do të veprojë me lejen e Zotit, gjë që është më mirë se dy mundësitë e para: rregulli i përgjithshëm “çdo sëmundje ka ilaç” dhe “ilaçi i vërtetë”, që është rregull i veçantë.

Shpjegimi tjetër i mundshëm i thënies së të Dërguarit të All-llahut: “...për secilën sëmundje që e ka krijuar All-llahu, Ai e ka dhënë edhe ilaçin” është se kur kemi rastin që ilaçi nuk ndikon në shërim, atëherë trupi ynë përmban në vete përbërës të caktuar malinj (kanceroz) të cilët e ushqejnë mbrojtjen themelore dhe ilaçin. Të marrim për shembull forcën shkatërruese të erës, e cila për nga natyra nuk është e tillë, së cilës All-llahu i dha urdhër për të shkatërruar banorët e Sodomës, dhe “...(Erë) që me lejen e Zotit të saj, rrënon çdo send”. (El Ahkaf, 25) – pra, të shkatërrojë çdo person me urdhrin e Ushqyesit të tyre.

Sëmundje të tjera të papërshtatshme mund të gjenden në shumë shembuj, bile edhe pa u përzier ne vetë. Pra, nëse dikush mendon të krijojë kundërshti në univers, t’i fusë në konflikt të vazhdueshëm dhe t’i kundërvihet rregullit të ekuilibrit ekologjik, ai do ta njohë gjithsesi gjithëfuqinë e All-llahut, urtësinë e Tij, përsosurinë e veprave të Tij dhe në çdo rast vetëm Ai është zotërues dhe vetëm Ai është Një, Sundues, Pushtues i gjithçkaje. Dikush do të shohë gjithashtu të gjitha ato që i ka krijuar All-llahu, Ai e ka krijuar edhe të kundërtën, por kjo mund të bëhet rrezik për ekzistencën dhe kontinuitetin e tij. Dhe, e kundërta. Trajtimi më i hollësishëm i temës do të tregojë që All-llahu ekziston vetvetiu (El Ghanijju), dhe ai nuk ka asnjë nevojë, ndërsa ekzistimi i gjithçkaje të krijuar varet vetëm prej Tij.

Në udhëzimin e njerëzve që “të përdorin ilaçe”, i Dërguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., në asnjë çast nuk i ka nxitur njerëzit që të mos besojnë dhe mos të kenë shpresë (tavakkul) tek Zoti i gjithëfuqishëm dhe Ushqyesi i botëve. Në të vërtetë mësimet e tij u përgjigjen qartë veprimeve të zakonshme të shërimit të sëmundjeve të rëndomta të urisë, etjes, temperaturës dhe ftohtësisë, që duhet të kompensohen me të kundërtat e tyre: me ushqim, ujë, ftohtësi dhe nxehtësi, pa e harruar me këtë rast besimin tek All-llahu i gjithëfuqishëm dhe udhëheqja shpirtërore e Tij për të siguruar kënaqësinë e përdorimit të tyre. Në të vërtetë besimi i dikujt në unitetin (njësinë) e Zotit (tevhid) nuk është i plotë derisa ai nuk i kupton implikimet praktike të shkakut dhe të pasojave (asbab) që All-llahu i ka dërguar si ilaç; ndërsa lënia pas dore e kuptimit të këtillë për t’i shëruar sëmundjet e përgjithshme i kundërvihet besimit të përgjithshëm dhe veprimit të kodit themelor fetar të ligjeve shpirtërore hyjnore (Sheriatit).
Pra, lënia anash e këtij detyrimi është kundërshtim i së vërtetës dhe shkakton gjithashtu gjunjëzimin dhe dobësinë e zemrës dhe të fesë së tij dhe mbështetjen e tij tek All-llahu i gjithëfuqishëm. Nga ana tjetër, plotësimi i këtyre nevojave themelore e fuqizon fenë dhe mbështetjen tek All-llahu, dhe ndihmon në jetën materiale, shpirtërore dhe fetare.
Përndryshe, do të jetë në kundërshtim me mendimin e përgjithshëm dhe kodin islam (Sheriatin), sepse ligjet shpirtërore janë parime themelore të ekzistencës së njerëzimit. Dobësia e dikujt nuk duhet të zëvendësohet me mbështetje (tavakkul), ndërsa mbështetja (tavakkul) nuk do të duhet të zëvendësohet me dobësi. Pra, kjo do të vlejë për ata që e mbështesin varësinë vetëm mbi bazë të parimit të shërimit fetar dhe që thonë: “Se, pasi shërimi varet nga vullneti i Zotit dhe nga masat e paracaktuara (kadr), atëherë ilaçi është joefikas, e pasi që sëmundja vjen vetëm me lejen e Tij, atëherë asgjë nuk do ta pengojë fatin e dikujt!” 
Kjo është çështje themelore që ishte shtruar nga ana e arabëve para ardhjes së të Dërguarit të All-llahut , s.a.v.s. Mirëpo, ashabët (shokët) e ditur (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me të gjithë ata!) e kanë njohur All-llahun dhe kanë pasur një qëndrim më të mirë ndaj Urtësisë së Tij Hyjnore dhe cilësive (atributeve të Tij). Pra, përgjigjen e të Dërguarit të All-llahut , s.a.v.s., Ebu Khuzamai e përfundoi me këto pyetje duke thënë se këto veprime-rukju, lutjet dhe ilaçet “janë pjesë e urdhrit të Zotit”.
Në të vërtetë vetëm përcaktimi i Zotit mund ta anulojë parapraken, kurse vetitë e “ilaçit të vërtetë” janë paracaktuar me kodin Hyjnor se do ta shërojë një sëmundje të caktuar. Natyrisht, sëmundja është pasojë e mëkateve të dikujt, ndërsa me krijimin e ilaçit, All-llahu e ka treguar mëshirën Hyjnore dhe dhembshurinë për krijesat e Veta në këtë botë. Në këtë mënyrë Ai e ka lejuar ndërmjetësuesin për shkak të pendimit dhe falënderimit.
Nëse dikush shtrihet dhe varet vetëm nga “dora e fatit”, e cila do të vijë për ta ushqyer, për t’ia shuar etjen, për t’ia zbritur temperaturën dhe për t’ia ngrohur trupin e tij, ai me siguri do të vdesë nga uria, etja, ethet dhe të ftohtit. Prandaj, sëmundja duhet të shërohet me të kundërtën e vet (antitipin), ndërsa viruset duhet të shërohen me ilaçet e tyre (virocidet), edhe pse ajo që largon, ajo që është larguar dhe, pas gjithë kësaj, fuqia, të gjitha vijnë nga All-llahu i gjithëfuqishëm. 
Pra, atij që pyet dhe që beson vetëm në shpresën nga shërimi fetar, ne i themi: “Nëse zbaton rregullore të njëjtë në gjithçka që lidhet me jetën dhe ekzistencën tënde, nuk do të arrish asgjë, nuk do t’i sjellësh vetit asnjë dobi ose mbrojtje nga e keqja, derisa të besosh se gjithçka që do të ndodhë, do të ndodhë vetvetiu, ndërsa ajo që nuk është thënë, nuk do të ndodhë gjithsesi!” 
Një qëndrim i tillë jo vetëm se do të krijojë pështjellim shoqëror, por do të shkatërrojë fenë e dikujt dhe do ta sjellë ekzistencën e tij deri në shkatërrim dhe brejtje të ndërgjegjes. Vetëm personi kryelartë dhe kokëfortë do ta pasojë një pohim të tillë, siç është paraqitur në argumentin e politeistëve, kur thonë: 
“Sikur të donte All-llahu nuk do t’i bënim shok (nuk do të ishim idhujtarë), as ne, as prindërti tanë...”. (El En’amë, 148)
Ata kanë përdorur këtë pohim për të polemizuar kundër shenjave të qartë (të pastër) të Zotit dhe mesazhit, që ishin argument i fajësisë së tyre.

Ekziston edhe pikëpamja e tretë, të cilën dëshirojmë ta paraqesim këtu: All-llahu ka krijuar dhe përcaktuar zinxhirin që është rezultat i ngjarjeve që kanë ndodhur. Nëse paraqitet e para, e dyta do të ndodhë, por nëse paraqitet e treta, e katërta do të ndodhë, e kështu me radhë. Pra, nëse prodhon shkakun, pasoja gjithsesi do të shfaqet, por jo në ndonjë formë tjetër.
Pyetësi mund të pyes më tej: “Por, nëse ai nuk ka qenë fati im që të më ndodhë “shkaku”, unë nuk do ta bëja atë!”Përgjigjja është: “A do ta pranosh këtë argument nga fëmija yt, kur ai nuk i bindet urdhrit tënd? Nëse pranon, atëherë mos e fajëso kurrë atë që nuk të dëgjon, ose të mashtron për para, ose sajon gënjeshtra kundër familjes tënde, ose i shkel të drejtat e tua.

Në një izraeliat (traditë hebraike) është shënuar se miku i afërt i Zotit, Ibrahimi, (Qoftë në paqe!) e ka pyetur All-llahun e gjithëfuqishëm: 
“O Zoti im, prej nga vjen sëmundja?” 
*All-llahu iu përgjigj:* “Nga Unë!” 
Ibrahimi e pyeti përsëri: “Pra, nga vjen shërimi?” 
All-llahu iu përgjigj: “Gjithashtu nga Unë!” 
“E, prej nga vjen ilaçi?” 
All-llahu i gjithëfuqishëm iu përgjigj: “Ai është njeriu nëpërmjet të cilit Unë e sjell ilaçin”.

I Dërguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thënë: “Secila sëmundje e ka ilaçin”. 

Edhe pse fjalimi i të Dërguarit të All-llahut , s.a.v.s., pajtohet me shpjegimet e tij, të cilat lidhen me zbulimet hyjnore të ilaçeve mjekësore, kjo e fuqizon shpirtin e pacientit dhe e trimëron mjekun e tij për të kërkuar dhe hulumtuar “ilaçin e vërtetë”. Në të vërtetë kur pacienti e ndien se ka ilaç të vërtetë për sëmundjen e tij, zemrën e tij e prek fryma shpresëdhënëse, temperatura e brengës do të ulet, dera e shpresës do të hapet, dhe kur ajo frymë ia kthen fuqinë, atëherë ethet e mbrojtjeve të veta natyrore dhe të barabarta, që njihet me emrin temperaturë normale, do të ndihmohet për t’i përtëritur ndodhitë e lindura shtazore, psikologjike dhe natyrore brenda tij. Kur të jenë forcuar sistemet e organeve të tij, ato bëhen forcë pozitive dhe do ta mposhtë sëmundjen. Po ky parim lidhet edhe me mjekun: kur ai njëherë ta kuptojë se sëmundja e pacientit të tij ka ilaç, ai do të kërkojë ta gjejë atë.
Kështu, sëmundjet e trupit dhe të zemrës janë të ngjashme. Dhe përsëri, për çdo sëmundje të zemrës që e ka krijuar All-llahu i gjithëfuqishëm, Ai e ka krijuar edhe ilaçin – ai është e kundërta e saj. Kur dikush me zemër të sëmurë e njeh sëmundjen dhe e trajton (shëron) me të kundërtën e saj, ai njeri do të shërohet me urdhrin e Zotit.

----------


## _Mersin_

KUPTIMI I DIETËS SË SHËNDOSHË DHE RREGULLAT PRAKTIKE TË NGRËNIES DHE PIRJES

Në Musned, si edhe në vepra të tjera, është shënuar se i Dërguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thënë: “Njeriu nuk ka mbushur asnjëherë enë më të keqe sesa lukthin e vet. Për këtë arsye është e mjaftueshme që bijtë e Ademit ta shuajnë urinë me disa kafshata sa për ta kthyer forcën. Nëse duhet ngrënë për t’u ngopur, atëherë duhet rezervuar një të tretën e lukthit për ushqim, një të tretën për ujë dhe një të tretën për frymëmarrje normale”.6

Ekzistojnë dy lloj sëmundjesh: e zemrës dhe sëmundja fizike, e cila është pasojë e hyrjes së substancës, veprimi i së cilës dëmton funksionet natyrore dhe ekuilibrin e trupit, gjë që është një lloj i sëmundjes së përgjithshme që godet shumicën e njerëzve. Kjo lloj sëmundje shkaktohet kryesisht: me ushqim të tepërt, ngrënia e ushqimit tjetër para se të ketë përfunduar tretja e ushqimit të mëparshëm, ngrënia e ushqimit që ka përbërës deficitar; ngrënia e ushqimit që tretet ngadalë, përzierja e disa lloje ushqimesh të kundërta; të ngrënit e ëmbëlsirave që përgatiten për të njëjtën shujtë. Kur trupi mësohet me këtë dietë, ai do të trashëgojë sëmundje të ndryshme. Disa prej tyre mund të tejkalohen më shpejt, e disa më ngadalë. Prandaj themi se maturia është rruga e shëndetit të mirë, ndërsa trupi ka dobi nga maturia dhe e zbërthen gjellën më shumë se që mund ta bëjë kur njeriu fut shumë lloje ushqimesh dhe shtojca të ndryshme në lukth.

Trupi mund të mësohet me tri shkallë të kënaqjes me ushqim: 
ushqimi i nevojshëm, 
ushqimi i mjaftueshëm,
dhe ushqimi plotësues. 

I Dërguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., lidhur me dietën e nevojshme “të mjaftueshme” ka thënë: “...disa kafshata sa për të rimarrë fuqi” dhe ky trajtim mbron trupin dhe nuk do të lejojë të dobësohet ose të humbas fuqinë. Nëse dikush është vënë në sprovë dhe është i detyruar ta tejkalojë atë shkallë elementare të mbrojtjes shëndetësore, atëherë duhet: “...të rezervojë një të tretën për ushqim, një të tretën për ujë dhe një të tretën për frymëmarrje normale”, dhe kjo është dieta më e mirë nga të gjitha dietat. Në të vërtetë kur njeriu e ka mbushur lukthin me ushqime, ai nuk është në gjendje të pranojë ujin, ndërsa kur ushqimi dhe uji e tejkalojnë shkallën e përshkruar (këshilluar), mund të vuajë nga çrregullimi i mushkërive dhe e gjithë kjo paraqitet me stres dhe rraskapitje, ndërsa mushkëritë nuk janë në gjendje ta përcjellin lehtësisht gjakun e oksiduar. Njeriu do të ndiejë, në mes të tjerash, edhe vështirësi në trup, në zemër, dhe shpirti do të ndjehet i rraskapitur dhe i plogështë, ndërsa gjymtyrët nuk do të jenë në gjendje të kryejnë detyrat themelore fetare. Një pozitë e tillë do të përshpejtojë disa epshe të shpirtit. Pra, lukthi i stërmbushur dëmton trupin, zemrën dhe shpirtin. Ky rast është i dhembshëm kur bëhet zakon, diçka e rëndomtë, qoftë edhe nëse përkohësisht njeriu e kënaq veten me ushqime të shumta e kalorike. 
Në një hadith është thënë që Ebu Hurejre (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) kishte pirë qumësht derisa ishte ngopur, nga një enë të cilën ia kishte ofruar i Dërguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., pastaj kishte bërtitur: “Betohem në Atë i cili të dërgojë me mesazhin e vërtetë që nuk mund të pijë më asnjë pikë!”7 Tradita rrëfen se kohë pas kohe edhe ashabët e tjerë kanë ngrënë derisa u ka pëlcitur veshi, prandaj, siç kemi thënë më herët, ushqimi i tepërt do të shkaktojë plogështimin dhe rraskapitjen e trupit, qoftë vetëm duke i përshpejtuar ato. Sidoqoftë, shëndeti dhe fuqia e trupit vijnë nga ushqimi i cili përthithet (resorbohet) e jo nga sasia e ngrënë dhe, duke qenë se qenia njerëzore është e përbërë nga tri elemente: dheu, uji dhe ajri, i Dërguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka ndarë në përpjesëtime të barabarta dietën e tij në këto tri kategori. 
Çështja e strukturës së trupit të njeriut dhe a është zjarri njëri prej elementeve?
A është zjarri njëri prej elementeve strukturore të trupit të njeriut? Tani, nëse dikush pyet për pjesëmarrjen e zjarrit, i cili nuk ndodhet në pjesët e ndara të porosive të mësipërme të të Dërguarit, përgjigjja e jonë është që të qartësojmë se disa mjekë kanë thënë që zjarri është njëri prej elementeve, mirëpo disa mjekë të ditur dhe shkencëtarë e kanë mohuar këtë teori dhe e kanë argumentuar me dy fakte: zjarri është prodhuar nga eteri (mbitokësor) e më pastaj është lëshuar dhe përzier me ujin dhe dheun, ose zjarri është prodhuar nga elementet e tjera pa asnjë trup tjetër. 
Teoria e parë është absurde për dy shkaqe: i pari është se zjarri është element i ndritshëm, dhe para së gjithash materie hyrëse, prandaj materia dalëse implikon ekzistimin e kuazielementit i cili vepron si neutralizues dhe e detyron zjarrin të ketë karakteristika rënëse, gjë që është e papranueshme. Nga ana tjetër, në urdhrin që zjarri të zbresë poshtë në tokë, ai ka qenë i detyruar të kalojë nëpër atmosferë jashtëzakonisht të ftohtë (zamharir) dhe ne mund të vërejmë lehtë në ndërhyrjen tonë të drejtpërdrejtë se edhe zjarri tepër i madh mund të fiket me një sasi të vogël lëngu. Prej këtej, edhe sikur pjesë të vogla të zjarrit të kalonin papritmas vetëm për një minutë nëpër këtë atmosferë të ngrirë, ato me siguri do të shuheshin.
Në disa kaptina të Kur'anit, All-llahu i gjithëfuqishëm ka njoftuar për krijimin e qenies njerëzore. Ai e ka përshkruar këtë krijim në të cilin thotë se është krijuar prej ujit, ndërsa në vendet (versetet) e tjera Ai e ka përshkruar se krijimi i njeriut është bërë prej dheut, ose nga kombinimi i ujit dhe dheut, të quajtur argjilë (tin), e cila është lënë në mjedis të hapur dhe është lënë të thahet si një shtambë (fahhar) për shkak të përzierjes me ajër dhe me nxehtësinë e diellit. Në të vërtetë në asnjë kaptinë (sure) të Kur'anit All-llahu i madhërishëm nuk ka thënë se njeriun e ka krijuar nga zjarri, por elementin e zjarrit ia ka përshkruar një lloji tjetër të krijesave, të quajtur exhin. Në mesin e tyre janë Iblisi, Shejtani i mallkuar.
Në Sahihun e Muslimit është shënuar që i Dërguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thënë: “Meleket janë të krijuar nga drita (nuri), dhe xhinet nga zjarri flakërues, ndërsa Ademi është krijuar në formën e cila u është dhënë edhe juve”.8 Kjo paraqitje (hadith) e Pejgamberit është e qartë edhe sa i përket elementeve nga të cilët është krijuar Ademi, ndërsa në asnjë pjesë të Kur'anit Zoti dhe Krijuesi ynë nuk e ka përmendur përzierjen e zjarrit në strukturën e trupit të Ademit. Sidoqoftë, në përgjigje të këtyre hipotezave, të gjithë pajtohemi që trupi i njeriut me të vërtetë ka temperaturë e cila është krijuar nga faktorë të llojllojshëm e jo nga zjarri. Prandaj shumica e shkencëtarëve sot pajtohen me teorinë e ndryshimeve të lëndëve të njëjta. Ne, për këtë, nxjerrim përfundimin në pajtim me thënien e Kur'anit të shenjtë, ku All-llahu i gjithëfuqishëm thotë:
“Ne i krijuam ata prej një balte që ngjitet”. (Es Safatë, 11) Ky verset tregon se elementet primordiale mbeten të pandryshueshme. Vërtet, All-llahu është Ai i cili furnizon me njohuri dhe me sukses.

----------


## eldonel

qe ka naj material naj kush ne lidhje me hixhamin le ta posto Allahu ju shperblefte  . selam .

----------


## _Mersin_

KAPITULLI VI

*Sherimi duke pire mjalte, kauterizimi dhe  leshuarja (derdhja) e gjakut duke prere lekuren*

*WWW.MJEKESIA-PROFETIKE.COM*

Ne Sahihun e Buhariut eshte shenuar qe Ibn Abbasi , r.a., ka cituar te Derguarin e All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i cili ka thene: Sherimi gjendet ne mes te perdorimit te shurupit te mjaltit, leshimit te gjakut duke prere lekuren, dhe kauterizimit me zjarr, por une ia kam ndaluar kauterizimin ummetit tim.30
Lidhur me kete teme, Ebu Abdullah el-Madhiri ka thene: Semundjet kongjestive (te cilat shkaktojne grumbullimin e gjakut-kongjestionin) ose jane pasoje e gjakut, ose e vrerit te verdhe, ose e tajitjes, ose e vrerit te kuq.
Kur gjaku eshte shkaktar, atehere ilaci mund te gjendet ne leshimin e gjakut (flebotomia- ventuza). Pastaj, nese shkaktare jane tre sekrecionet e tjera, atehere ilacet e tyre konsistojne ne perdorimin e disa purgativeve. Ne hadithin e permendur me lart, rrjedh se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i ka dhene perparesi perdorimit te mjaltit si pastrues i rendesishem, si freskues i lehte, mbi laksativet (pastrues) e hidhur, por leshimit te gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures i ka dhene perparesi ndaj kauterizimit. Disa komentues kane shpjeguar leshimin e gjakut me prerje lekure dhe kur sherimi eshte joefikas, kauterizimi me zjarr eshte mjeti i fundit.
Ne nje hadith tjeter, i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Une vete nuk e preferoj kauterizimin.31 I Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka preferuar perdorimin e kauterizimit si ilac vetem atehere kur ilacet e tjera kunder grumbullimit te gjakut (ilacet dekongjesitve) nuk jane efikase dhe ky rast qe ka dhembje te vogel dhe te lehte nuk mund te kerkoje mjetin e fundit te durimit te dhembjes, shkak i se ciles eshte kauterizimi. Seid el-Hattabi ka treguar se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i ka bere kauterizimin Sad ibn Muadhit per ta parapenguar gjakderdhjen, e cila, po te mos sherohej menjehere, do i shkaktonte pasoja fatale.
Disa mjeke pohojne se semundjet humorale (semundjet e sekrecioneve te trupit) shkaktohen nga interaksioni me sekrecionet e trupit ose pa keto. Sic kemi shpjeguar me pare, kater sekrecionet e trupit mund te jene: nxehtesia, ftohtesia, lageshtia ose thatesia, ose keto manifestohen si te perziera (te bashkuara). Jane te dobishme gjendjet qe kane nxehtesi dhe ftohtesi, kurse gjendjet e lageshtise dhe te thatesise nuk jane efikase.
Rregullisht, gjendja e dobishme gjendet nga fakti se nuk veprojne (se nuk jane efikase). Pasi qe keto sekrecione te trupit ekzistojne ne gjendje kinetike (levizese), ato jane te gershetuara me elemente (gjera, substanca) te trupit, ato rregullojne panderprere cfaredo mungese te ekuilibrit te sekrecioneve te trupit. Per kete shkak, thelbi i fjales se Pejgamberit, e cila ben fjale per natyren themelore te sherimit te semundjes se nxehte ose te ftohte, qendron ne pastrimin e gjakut duke e leshuar nepermjet prerjes se lekures ose prerjes siperfaqesore te venes ne kupezore. Veprimet e tilla kryejne pastrimin dhe tregojne me besnikeri qetesimin e sekrecioneve te trupit. Ne anen tjeter, sherimi i gjendjes se ftohte kerkon nxehjen e elementeve, ndersa nje cilesi te tille e ka mjalti dhe per kete arsye kerkon te pastrohet (purgacioni), sepse mjalti eshte laksativ, mjet per heqjen e shtresimeve te holla (p.sh. ne lobuse ose ne zorre), tretes dhe abluent. Ekuilibri (mosekuilibri i sekrecioneve te trupit) do te sherohet gradualisht dhe me siguri ne krahasim me parregullsine qe lidhet me perdorimin e nje purgativi te forte (substance per pastrimin e zorreve).
Sa i perket perdorimit te kauterizimit per sherimin e seciles prej ketyre semundjeve (fizike), i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka lejuar perdorimin e tij vetem si zgjidhje te fundit, sepse semundja humorale (semundja e sekrecioneve te trupit) mundet, ne mes te tjerash, te jete: e mprehte dhe per kete, te nderpritet shpejt pa perdorimin e kauterizimit, ose kronike, per cka kauterizimi behet me se miri ne gjymtyren e lenduar, dhe pasi te jete kryer pastrimi (purgacioni) i gjakut. Kurse, ne rast se elementi (substanca) i ftohte dhe i dendur deperton nen lekure, ku e zhvillon nje kore (dregez) te vrazhde, te ftohte e te dendur, e cila do ta pengoje funksionimin e ekuilibruar te sekrecionit te trupit, ajo do te behet kronike. Me kete rast qelizat fqinje do te perhapen dhe do te ndryshojne duke u bere si vete ato. Nje semundje e tille infektuese mund te sherohet me kauterizim, si mjet i fundit per te eleminuar shkaktarin (substancen qe ka shkaktuar semundjen). Prandaj, nga keto hadithe, ne mesojme per menyren e sherimit te semundjeve fizike kur struktura e tyre i hedh dhe nuk i pranon as ilacet me efikase, sic e kemi mesuar trajtimin themelor (menyren themelore te mjekimit) te semundjeve te thjeshta nga hadithi: Fuqia e nxehtesise eshte ajo qe pjek e djeg fuqishem, sikur te jete leshuar nga zjarri pervelues i Xhehennemit, prandaj duhet ta ftohni me uje.

*Leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore duke prere lekuren **

Sa i perket sherimit te semundjes duke e leshuar gjakun me ane te prerjes se lekures (flebotomia) ne kupezore, si mase terapeutike, disa hadithe jane shenuar ne Sahihun e Buhariut dhe ne permbledhjen me hadithe qe i ka treguar Ibn Maxhxhe. Pervec te tjerave Ibn Abbasi ka shenuar gjithashtu qe i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Eshte i bekuar ai rob i cili leshon gjak me ane te prerjes se lekures (flebotomia). Kjo pastron gjakun, qeteson pezmatimet e brendshme dhe forcon te parit. Ai ka thene gjithashtu se leshimi i gjakut duke prere lekuren (hixhama) eshte njeri prej ilaceve me te mire.32
Ebu Hurejre ka treguar qe i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Ditet e 17, 19 dhe 21 te muajve henore (lunar) jane ditet me te mira per leshimin e gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures dhe rrjedhja e tij ne kupezore (flebotomia). Ibn Maxhxhe ka shenuar gjithashtu se i Derguari i All-llahut ka thene: Disa prej trajtimeve tuaja me te mira (sheruese) jane: perdorimi i ilaceve (qe perfitohen nga bimet natyrore) me ane te thithjes me hunde, leshimi i gjakut duke prere siperfaqen e venes ne kupezore dhe purgacioni. Menyra e fundit eshte e mire sidomos per banoret e Gadishullit Arabik dhe per ata te vendeve te brezit te nxehte.

*Dobite nga leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures (flebotomia)*



Leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures (flebotomia) eshte trajtim per semundje te ndryshme. Kjo menyre nxjerr gjakun jashte nepermes poreve te lekures, pastron lekuren nga infektimi dhe sjell agenset sherues natyrore (imunokorpet) ne ate vend. Ndonjehere leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures eshte me efikas per semundjet e lekures, sesa leshimi i gjakut me prerje siperfaqesore te venes, ndersa leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore, me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te venes, eshte trajtimi me i mire per semundjet qe jane skajshmerisht te pashpresa per u sheruar. Vendimi per te zbatuar njeren nder dy metodat varet nga disa momente. Ketu hyn koha, vendi, mosha e pacientit, sekrecionet e trupit ne vende te nxehta, stinet e nxehta te vitit dhe castet e nxehta individuale, ne rastet kur gjaku i individit eshte i trazuar (i nxehur, i agjituar).
Leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures eshte i dobishem gjithashtu per femren, sepse kjo menyre nxit tek ajo ciklin menstrual. Ne ate rast, leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures e nxjerr jashte ate qe nuk mund ta beje leshimi i gjakut nga vena.
Leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures eshte me i mire per te rinjte dhe per ata qe nuk e perballojne dot leshimin e gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te venes. Mjeket pajtohen po ashtu se leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures eshte trajtim me i mire per viset e nxehta, ndersa leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te venes eshte me i pershtatshem per viset e ftohta. Leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures duhet te behet ne mesin e muajit henor dhe ne kohen kur hena eshte ne fazen pas henes se plote dhe para henes se re dhe, gjithsesi, gjate kohes se Â¾ te henes. Kjo eshte kohe me e pershtatshme per shkak se gjate kohes sa zgjat gjysma e pare e henes rrjedhja e gjakut eshte e ftohte, jokongjestive dhe ne gjendje te hiperemise pasive (gjendje abnormale e sasise se madhe te gjakut ne cdo pjese te trupit). Edhe pse cdo sekrecion i trupit arrin kulmin e depertimit te vet te brendshem ne intervale te ndryshme, te gjitha ato e arrijne kulminacionin e tyre ne mes te muajit dhe ne cerekun e trete te henes. Po kete mendim e ka shprehur edhe Ibn Sina (Avicena), duke shtuar se leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures nuk duhet bere gjate kohes se rritjes se henes (periudha nga fillimi i henes deri para henes se plote),33 sepse ne ate kohe sekrecionet e trupit dhe bashkedyzimet e tyre (ahlatet) nuk e kane ngopur gjakun (nuk jane grumbulluar ne gjak) ose nuk gjenden ne sasi te madhe ne gjak, dhe ne kohen e cerekut te fundit te henes, ngase, ne te kunderten, intensiteti i nje koncentrimi te tille nuk do te jete i pershtatshem per te nxjerre te gjitha dobite nga leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures.
Theksimi i ketij hadithi eshte bere me qellim qe te tregohet se leshuarja e gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures vlen per ata qe jetojne ne vise te nxehta. Arsyeja e kesaj eshte se gjaku i tyre eshte me i holle dhe ndodhet me afer siperfaqes se lekures. Ne vise te nxehta, nje terheqje e tille e gjakut me ane te nxehtesise se rrezeve te diellit, mund te tejngope me gjak zona te ndryshme nen lekure. Edhe pse banoret e viseve te nxehta i kane poret me te medha, ndonjehere kur ben teper nxehte, ata mund te jene te lodhur dhe te molisur. Per keto raste, leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te venes eshte i rrezikshem, kurse leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures shprish ne menyre te natyrshme cfaredo formacioni te tejngopur nenlekuror. Ky trajtim natyror e pershpejton zinxhirin e proceseve metabolike ne gjak (si njeri nga kater sekrecionet themelore te trupit), i cili shoqerohet me purgacion natyror dhe me pastrimin apo shperlarjen e arterieve, e sidomos te atyre arterieve dhe venave qe nuk mund te trajtohen lehte sipas kesaj metode. Shperlarja (rrjedhja) qe kryhet ne secilen arterie siguron dobi te vecanta. Per shembull rrjedhja e gjakut nga vena basilicae zvogelon kongjestionin dhe pezmatimin e melcise dhe te shpretkes. Kjo eshte e dobishme po ashtu per zvogelimin e pezmatimit te mushkerive, pleuritit (pezmatimi i pleures-cipes se mushkerive) dhe te shumices se semundjeve afatshkurtra te gjakut, te cilat godasin pjesen nen gju e deri te nyjat femorale. Sa i perket vena medianae ne dore, leshimi i gjakut prej saj eshte i dobishem ne pergjithesi per eleminimin e te enjturit (edemi) te perkohshem te trupit, nese eshte shkaktuar nga pengesa vaskulare dhe nga infektimi i pergjithshem (pezmatim) i gjakut ose nga toksikimi (helmimi i gjakut). Leshimi i gjakut nga vena cephalicae ndihmon ne ekuilibrimin e dridhjes se perkohshme te kokes, dhembjes ne qafe dhe kongjesitionit (rritjes se koncentrimit) te gjakut ose te simptomave te cianozes (mavijosja ose zverdhja e lekures si pasoje e hipoksemise (sasia e zvogeluar e oksigjenit ne gjak) te shkaktuar nga mungesa e oksigjenit, nga rritja e sasise se karbondioksidit ose nga gjendja patologjike e homoglobines ne gjak. Sa i perket leshimit te gjakut nga vv. iugulares, ajo ndihmon ne permiresimin e rrahjes se crregullt te zemres (hipokondria crregullimet ritmike ose aritmia), te gjendjeve me crregullime astmatike, dhembjen kronike te kokes, herpesi (semundje virusale) dhe kur njeriut i duket sikur i jene enjtur kapaket e syrit.
Enesi (All-llahu qofte i kenaqur me te!) ka thene: I Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., eshte sheruar me ane te leshimit te gjakut duke ia prere lekuren ndermjet shpatulles (scapulae) dhe dy venave te pasme te qafes (Vv. cervicales superfitiales).34 Aliu (All-llahu e bekofte qetesine e tij!) ka treguar se meleqi Xhibril ishte ai qe e ka percaktuar leshimin e gjakut te te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures 35. Ne Sahihu-n eshte shenuar gjithashtu se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka perdorur leshimin e gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures kunder dhembjes se kokes, e cila e mundonte gjate kohes sa ishte ne haxh dhe i veshur me ihrame.36 Gjithashtu, ne hadithet qe i ka shenuar Ebu Davudi, Xhabiri ka thene se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka praktikuar nje leshim te tille te gjakut ne kofshe per shkak te nje shtangimi te vogel qe e kishte perjetuar.
Perdorimi i leshimit te gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures ndermjet dy shpatullave (kahil) ndihmon ne sherimin e dhembjes ne krahe, dhembjeve ne llere dhe dhembjeve ne fyt. Leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures mbi dy venat e pasme te qafes (Vv. cervicales superfitiales) ndihmon ne sherimin e dridhjeve te kokes dhe pjeseve te tjera te kokes (d.m.th. te fytyres, dhembit, vesheve, syve, hundes dhe fytit), pa marre parasysh qe dhembjet ne keto pjese jane shkaktuar nga infektimi i gjakut, ose nga shkaku i enjtjes qe eshte shkaktuar nga sekrecioni i gjakut.

*Ceshtjet e perdorimit (zbatimit)*

Mjekesia eshte perplot mendime te ndryshme qe lidhen me leshimin e gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures ne koke (xhevzet el-kamahduvva). Ne kete teme Ebu-Naim el-Asfani ne librin e tij me titull Mjekesia e Pejgamberit thekson se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Zbatoni leshimin e gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures ne tepe (maje) te kokes, sepse ajo sheron pese semundje37, ne mesin e te cilave e ka permendur edhe lebren. Ne nje hadith tjeter ai ka keshilluar te behet i njejti trajtim, por ka shtuar: ...sepse ajo sheron 72 semundje.38 Ata qe e kane studiuar kete hadith (dhe e kane vleresuar mire), kane vene ne dukje disa dobi te tij. Pervec te tjerash, ato dobi jane: parandalimi i fryrjes abnormale te kokerdhokut te syrit (rritjen e gl. thyreoideae bashke me daljen e kokerdhokut te syrit), te enjtjes se kockes ballore te kafkes (processus frontosphenoidalis), duke perfshire rendimin e kapakeve te syrit dhe te vetullave. Imam Ahmed ibn Hanbeli kishte bere pyetje lidhur me hadithin qe flet per leshimin e gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures ne majen e krese, megjithese, kur ai vete kishte nevoje per nje trajtim te tille, e nderroi ate dhe e leshoi ne te dy anet e majes se kokes. Sa i perket Ibn Sines (Avicena), atij i ka pelqyer kjo menyre dhe ka thene: Kur perdoret shpesh, shkakton harresen. Po ky mendim eshte shprehur ne hadithin vijues, ku thote: Kapaku i kokes eshte vendi i kujteses, leshimi i gjakut (ne ate vend) me ane te prerjes se lekures shkakton harresen. Ata qe diskutojne per vleren e ketij hadithi dhe thone se nuk ka vlere (nuk eshte i sakte), pohojne se leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures vetem do ta dobesoje pjesen e pasme te trurit (pjesen okcipitale), kur eshte bere pa nevoje. Perndryshe, kur eshte perdorur per prurjen kogjestive te gjakut, ose te pikes ne tru (sulm ne tru), ajo gjithsesi do te jete e dobishme, duke u mbeshtetur edhe ne rregullat mjekesore, edhe ne ato fetare.
Zbatimi i leshimit te gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures nen mjeker, ndihmon ne zvogelimin e dhembjes se dhembit, dhembjes ne fytyre, pastrimin e kokes, dhe zvogelon dhembjen ne fyt kur te jete perdorur me kohe. Leshimi i gjakut ne kupezoren me ane te prerjes se lekures ne maje te shputes se kembes dhe mbi nyje eshte zevendesim i mire per leshimin e gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te venes saphene ne kupezore (phlebotomia venae saphenae magnae), e cila eshte vena e madhe e kembes qe mbaron ne nyjen e kembes (maleolusu). Nje leshim i tille i gjakut ndihmon kunder pezmatimit te testiseve, furunkulave te kembes (te thatet) dhe mosardhjes (deshtimit) se menstruacioneve, ndersa leshimi i gjakut ne kupezoren pas gjunjeve (ne fossi poplitei) ndihmon ne sherimin e aneurimes (zgjerimin e eneve te gjakut), abceseve kronike (qelbosjeve), hemorroideve dhe te thateve septike (helmues) te kembes dhe shputes, ndersa leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures ne mes te kofshes (femurit) eshte trajtim i mire per dhembjet ne shpine (iritimi), ne rastet e gihtit (sasia e rritur e thartires urike ne gjak) dhe te hemorroideve (majaselli).
*
Udhezimet e te Derguarit te All-llahut lidhur me kohen me te mire per zbatimin e hixhamit*

Imam Tirmidhi ka treguar se hadithi i permendur me siper, te cilin e ka transmetuar Ibn Abbasi, qe i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Dita e 17, 19 dhe 21 te muajit henor (lunar) jane ditet me te mira per leshimin e gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures dhe derdhjes se tij ne kupezore.39 Ne hadithin tjeter ai ka thene gjithashtu:Sherohuni duke e leshuar gjakun me ane te prerjes se lekures ne kupezore dhe mos lejoni qe ju mbyse tensioni i larte i gjakut (hipertensio; arab. tebejjug).40 Mirepo mjeket pajtohen se leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures dhe derdhja e tij eshte trajtim i dobishem ne cdo kohe kur njeri eshte i semure. Ne permbledhjen e haditheve te Ebu Davudit, nje keshille te tille e ka transmetuar Ebu Hurejre, i cili thote se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., njehere kishte thene: Ky eshte ilac per cdo semundje, duke menduar per cdo semundje qe shkaktohet nga rrjedhja e tepert e gjakut ne nje organ ose ind ose (te shkaktuar) me kongjestionin e gjakut. El-Hallali ka treguar se imam Ahmed ibn Hanbeli, pa marre parasysh diten dhe kohen, e ka trajtuar veten duke e leshuar gjakun ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures dhe kete e ka bere per ta parandaluar prurjen e madhe te gjakut. Sa i perket Ibn Sines, ai ka keshilluar qe leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures ne kupezore te behet dy-tri ore pasdite menjehere pasi te lahemi me uje te nxehte, pervec atehere kur eshte rritur viskoziteti i gjakut, me crast individi do te duhej te lahej dhe te djersitej nje ore para se te perdoret kupezorja per leshimin e gjakut.
Leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures ne kupezore nuk duhet te perdoret pas ushqimit, ngase kjo mund te pengoje tretjen, e sidomos pas ngrenies se ushqimit te thjeshte, qe mund te shkaktoje rrjedhjen e pikave te sekrecioneve te trupit, ose enjtje me giht (rritja e sasise se thartires urike ne gjak). I Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures ne kupezore pa ngrene eshte ilac, ndersa pas ngrenies eshte semundje, edhe ne diten e 17 te muajit henor eshte ilac.
Ne thelb, dhenia e perparesise dates dhe kohes kur duhet leshuar gjaku ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures, kryesisht lidhet me masat e sigurise, perkatesisht kunder zbatimit te panevojshem nga personi i shendoshe. Perndryshe, ne rast semundjeje, dhe nese mjeku e quan te nevojshme, individi duhet te beje leshimin e gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures atehere kur ajo eshte e nevojshme dhe ne vendin e nevojshem. Sa i perket hadithit: Sherohuni me ane te leshimit te gjakut ne kupezore duke prere lekuren dhe mos lejoni ju mbyse tensioni i larte i gjakut, ky ka te beje kryesisht me ata qe vuajne nga tensioni i larte i gjakut ne cast, pasi metoda e leshimit te gjakut ne kupezore duke prere lekuren e lehteson kete shqetesim. Edhe me siper e kemi permendur praktiken e Ahmed ibn Hanbelit, i cili e praktikonte leshimin e gjakut ne kupezore duke prere lekuren pa saktesuar daten dhe kohen.

*Dita me e mire dhe me e qelluar per leshimin e gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures* 

Ne librin e vet me titull El-Efrad, Ed-Darekutni ka shenuar qe Abdullah bin Omeri e ka cituar te Derguarin e All-llahut, s.a.v.s., se ka thene: Leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures rrit kujtesen (te mbajturit ne mend) dhe kthjelltesine. Me emrin e All-llahut zbatoni metoden e leshimit te gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures, por mos e preni te enjten, te premten, te shtunen dhe te dielen, e hena eshte dita me e pershtatshme. El-Hallal ne permbledhjen e tij me hadithe ka shkruar se e ka pyetur imam Ahmed bin Hanbelin: Ne cilat dite te javes nuk e lejon leshimin e gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures? Ai ishte pergjigjur: Ne lidhje me kete pyetje une e di qe e shtuna dhe e merkura jane permendur ne hadithe, e disa thone se edhe dita e premte. Ebu Bekri (All-llahu qofte i kenaqur me te!) nuk e praktikonte kete prerje diten e marte dhe kete e bente ne perputhje me hadithin: Gjaku nuk koagulohet sa duhet (nuk mpikset) te marten. (Ebu Davudi)42 Sa i perket leshimit te gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures te merkuren, Ebu Hurejre (All-llahu qofte i kenaqur me te!) ka transmetuar hadithin vijues: Nese ai qe praktikon leshimin e gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures, te shtunen ose te merkuren, semuret nga leukemia ose lebra, le te fajesoje vetevten.43

*Perfundim*

*Mbi dobite e leshimit te gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures* 

Ne shpjegimet e mesiperme kemi nxjerre perfundimin, gjithnje mbi baze te haditheve, se trajtimi mjekesor eshte i domosdoshem, kurse leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures eshte i nevojshem dhe duhet te behet ne pjese te trupit te percaktuara saktesisht. Leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes mund te behet gjate haxhit, edhe atehere kur nje trajtim i ketille kerkon qethjen e flokeve per shkaqe mjekesore, e jo per ceremonite fetare ose ligjin. Leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures nuk eshte e thene se e nderpren agjerimin. Bejne perjashtim keto raste: kur agjerimi eshte i detyruar (ne muajin ramazan), kur individi nuk eshte ne udhetim, dhe kur semundja eshte e tille qe nuk ka nevoje per veprimin e leshimit te gjakut. Por, imam Buhariu vertet ka shenuar ne Sahihun e tij qe i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i ka perdorur kupezoret per leshimin e gjakut gjate agjerimit (kur ka agjeruar), ndoshta ky rast ka ndodhur ne kohen e agjerimit vullnetar. All-llahu e di me se miri.

*KAPITULLI VII 

Leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te venes (flebotomia) dhe kauterizimi*


Xhabir bin Abdullahu ka treguar se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka derguar te mjeku Ubejj bin Kaab, i cili ia ka leshuar gjakun nga vena, pastaj e ka kauterizuar.44 Eshte shenuar ne hadithet sahihe qe kur Saad bin Muazi u plagos ne llere (ahlat) me shigjete, i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ia kauterizoi plagen me maje te shigjetes. Me vone plaga iu enjt dhe iu infektua, kurse ai ia leshoi gjakun dhe ia kauterizoi perseri.45 Ebu Ubejde ka treguar qe nje person i plagosur ka ardhur tek i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i cili i tha: Kauterizoni plagen e tij, pastaj siper saj shtypni gurin e (lare) dhe te nxehur. Keshtu, i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka perdorur kauterizimin si mjetin e fundit. Megjithate ai ka thene: Nese duhet zgjedhur mes sherimit me flebotomi ose kauterizim, une nuk e dua fare kauterizimin (mua nuk me pelqen kauterizimi). (Buhariu dhe Muslimi) Ne nje hadith tjeter, qe e kemi theksuar me siper, i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka ndaluar kauterizimin, por megjithate ka thene: ...Kemi qene ne sprova te medha, prandaj e kemi perdorur kauterizimin, por nuk kemi arritur ta tejkalojme, as nuk kemi pasur sukses.46 El-Hatabi ka shpjeguar se plaga e Saad bin Muazit eshte kauterizuar per ta shpejtuar mpiksjen (koagulimin) e gjakut, ndersa i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka qene i brengosur, sepse sikur mos te veprohej ne ate menyre, atehere Saadi do te vdiste nga gjakderdhja.
Kauterizimi do te duhej te perdorej vetem si trajtim mjekesor dhe lejohet vetem ne raste teper urgjente dhe te domosdoshme e pa rrugedalje, pikerisht sikurse amputimi qe zbatohet per te shpetuar jeten e njeriut. Sa i perket ndalimit te tij, ai eshte i rendesishem per iu kundervene mendimit shoqeror se ky veprim eshte burreror dhe se individi do te mund te vdiste nese e kundershton kete trajtim, bile edhe nese eshte prerje e paperfillshme. Per kete shkak i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka ndaluar zbatimin e tij si zakon shoqeror pikerisht per kete qellim te qarte. Nje qendrim i tille eshte bere me i qarte ne rastin e Imran bin Hasinit, i cili kishte besim te patundur ne kauterizim dhe ne vulosjen e thate me zjarr, si ilac per cdo semundje. I Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka pranuar se kauterizimi i plages se Imranit do te jete i rrezikshem, prandaj e ka ndaluar zbatimin e tij. Ne kete rast del ne pah ndalimi i zbatimit ne vendet kritike te trupit. All-llahu e di me se miri.
Ne kete teme, Ibn Kutejbe ka treguar se ekzistojne dy lloj kauterizimesh: sipas zakoneve shoqerore, si ne rastin e personit te shendoshe, me te cilin lidhen fjalet: Ai qe e perdor vulosjen e thate me zjarr nuk beson tek All-llahu, dhe zakoneve mjekesore, si ne rastin e plages se qelbezuar, apo te amputimit. Kjo eshte ajo qe ka te beje me ate si ilac. Kur kihet parasysh se kauterizimi eshte ilac potencial, por pa ndonje siguri te plote, atehere kjo nuk lejohet.
Ne Sahih eshte shenuar qe i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Shtatedhejte mije njerez nga ummeti im do te hyjne ne Xhennet pa dhene llogari: ata qe nuk kerkojne te sherohen me rukje, ata qe nuk kauterizohen, ata qe nuk jane besetyte dhe ata qe i besojne plotesisht All-llahut te tyre. Prandaj, hadithet flasin per kauterizimin dhe vulosjen e thate me zjarr ne kater menyra te ndryshme: qe te perdoret; qe nuk duhet te perdoret; qe lavderohet ai qe heq dore nga kjo terapi, dhe ai qe i ndalon. Qofte i lavderuar All-llahu i plotfuqishem nuk ka kunderthenie ne mes te ketyre kater mendimeve, ndersa individi mund ta perdore kete trajtim kur eshte i domosdoshem nga ana mjekesore, duke e lejuar ate edhe pse nuk i pelqen. Sa i perket ndalimit te tij, ai varet nga deshira dhe prirja personale, e sidomos kur perdoret si zakon shoqeror. All-llahu e di me se miri.

Shkeptur prej Librit *"Mjekesia e te derguarit Muhamed a.s"*

----------


## _Mersin_

*MJEKESIA NATYRORE DHE SHPIRTERORE (HYJNORE)*



Ebu Hurejre ka shenuar qe i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: âSherimi i semundjes me ate qe ka lejuar All-llahu, do te sheroje, ndersa sherimi i semundjes me ate qe All-llahu e ka ndaluar, nuk do te sheroje. I Derguari i All-llahut i ka sheruar semundjet me tre lloj ilacesh: natyrore, hyjnore dhe me kombinimin e ketyre dy llojeve.
Ne kete kapitull do te fillojme te pershkruajme ilacet natyrore qe ai i ka perdorur dhe qe ua ka dhene te tjereve qe i perdorin, pastaj do i shtjellojme ilacet hyjnore dhe me pastaj do te pasoje kombinimi i ketyre dy sherimeve. Sa i perket ketyre dy llojeve te fundit, dhe me deshiren e Zotit, ne do te perpiqemi i pasqyrojme vetem shkurtimisht. Kete e bejme per ta dalluar rolin dhe misionin e te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i cili i ftonte njerezit qe i bindeshin udheheqjes nga Zoti i tyre dhe ne kete menyre te kerkojne Xhennetin e Tij. Ai, gjithashtu, ishte derguar qe i mesonte njerezit lidhur me Krijuesin dhe Mbajtesin e boteve; i ndihmonte qe ta njihnin Zotin e tyre; qe i mesonte te jene te kenaqur me ate qe Ai eshte i kenaqur , ndersa te heqin dore nga ajo me te cilen Ai nuk eshte i kenaqur. Sikurse qe ka qene vule e te derguarve dhe e profeteve te All-llahut, (Paqja qofte mbi te gjithe!), ai u fliste gjithashtu njerezve per shpalljet Hyjnore qe kane te bejne me resulet e meparshem dhe nebijjet e All-llahut te gjithefuqishem, per veprimin dhe gjendjen e popujve te tyre. Pastaj, ai i mesonte besimtaret, krahas ndricimit te vezhgimit te tyre me dituri, qe lidhej me fillimin e boteve: krijimin e njeriut; me kontratat (premtimet) e tyre primordiale (lashtesi) me Zotin e tyre dhe me betimin solemn e madheshtor te Zotit qe do te sjelle ne Diten e gjykimit gjithcka qe ka krijuar. Ai i ka pershkruar gjithashtu shkaqet e vuajtjeve njerezore dhe rrugen e sherimit dhe te fatit te vertete. Pra, vula e te derguarve te All-llahut , s.a.v.s., u ka sjelle njerezve porosine e Zotit te tyre me shenja te qarte per ata qe mendojne per Te, respektojne Ate dhe per ata qe nuk veprojne keshtu.
Sherimi i trupit (tibbul-abdan), te cilin i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka pershkruar, ka ardhur per i perplotesuar ligjet e Sheriatit dhe per i shpjeguar ilacet qe jane pershkruar ne Kur'an. Detyra e te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka qene qe te beje harmonizimin e kuptimit te shkaqeve dhe te pasojave nga njeriu aq mire si edhe shpjegimin e gjithefuqise Hyjnore dhe te diturise se pakufishme te Zotit lidhur me krijesat e Tij. Dituria natyrore mjekesore, te cilen i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ua kumtoi besimtareve, kryesisht u eshte dedikuar te tjereve per u ndihmuar qe te rrisin besimin e tyre, te siguroje rehatine fizike, dhe te sheroje semundjet e tyre fizike, kur eshte e nevojshme. Ne te vertete kurdo qe eshte e mundur te evitohet perdorimi i ilaceve me qellim te ruajtjes se shendetit te trupit dhe te mendjes nepermjet sherimit preventiv, mund te orientohen perpjekjet dhe brengat ne sherimin dhe ne vitalizimin e zemrave dhe te shpirtrave. Kjo do te ndihmoje ne parandalimin e semundjeve edhe me te renda, te cilat shkaktohen nga nevojat reale, bile edhe te jetes njerezore, ndersa ruajtja e pakontrolluar dhe pa brenga e trupit te shendoshe eshte e padobishme per shendetin e zemres dhe te shpirtit ne krahasim me ekzistencen e meparshme dhe kenaqesine e perhershme ne jeten pas vdekjes. Ne realitet, pasojat e paparashikueshme te ketyre sot mund te duken minimale dhe tejet te paperfillshme, ndersa neser ato do te jene tejet serioze. Ne anen tjeter, dobite nga sherimi i vertete i zemres dhe shpirtit te dikujt nga ndyresite, sot sjellin rehatine dhe kenaqesine e perhershme ne jeten pas vdekjes. Vertet All-llahu eshte ai qe ruan suksesin.

----------


## _Mersin_

PJESA I
KAPITULLI I

*Llojet e sherimit natyror


Sherimi i temperatures me uje* 




Abdullah bin Omeri e transmeton hadithin qe i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Fuqia e temperatures eshte ajo qe djeg fuqishem sikur te jete leshuar nga zjarri pervelues i xhehennemit, andaj duhet ta ftohni me uje. Ne te kaluaren, ky rrefim e ka habitur shumicen e mjekeve te papervoje dhe hakimet (doktoret), te cilet ia dolen i bindin disa ligjvenes qe nuk besonin (te dyshimte) qe kete ta konsiderojne si nje hadith jo te sakte (apokrif), joautentik. Prandaj, me lejen e All-llahut, nuk do te ishte dashur ta shpjegojme thelbin e ketij mendimi te rendesishem te te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s., , i cili eshte zbulim hyjnor (vahj). Shpesh zbulimet, kur nuk kuptohen drejt, behen kunderthenese per njerezit e udhezuar. Por, duke ndjekur praktiken e mjekesise moderne, verejme se eshte bere zakon qe nga pediatrit te degjojme udhezime qe femijes me temperature i behen banja me uje te ftohte derisa i bjere temperatura. Prandaj ne argumentojme (deshmojme), ndersa All-llahu eshte ndihmesi yne, se i Derguari i Tij , s.a.v.s., e ka thene nje te vertete. Thenia e te Derguarit te All-llahut ka dy kuptime: kuptimi i pare eshte i pergjithshem per te gjithe njerezit, ndersa kuptimi i dyte eshte i vecante dhe ka te beje vetem me disa njerez. E keta njerez jetojne ne vende dhe vise teper te nxehta, sic jane banoret e Gadishullit Arabik. Ne rastin e tyre eshte dicka e rendomte qe te vuajne nga temperatura afatshkurtra, qe jane pasoje e qendrimit ne temperatura te larta. Kjo temperature e larte duhet te shenohet duke pire uje te ftohte ose duke u lare me te. Sidoqofte, qendrimi ne nje temperature te ulet mund te shkaktoje gjithashtu keso temperaturash te larta. Ky rast mund te sherohet duke pire lengje te nxehta ose duke u lare me uje te nxehte. Ne ketu e shohim perseri teorine e te kundertes. 
Mbi ato qe meson tibb mjekesia, zjarrmia eshte temperature biologjikisht jonormale, jo e natyrshme, e cila fillon ne zemer dhe rritet nepermes prishjes (stagnimit) te hormoneve te caktuara te gjakut qe lidhen me shpirtin ose me frymen (qe Galeni e pershkruan si pneuma) dhe, duke kaluar neper drejtimin qendror neper vena dhe arterie, nje temperature e ketille perhapet neper tere trupin dhe ngritet deri ne ate shkalle sa mund te shkaktoje cekuilibrimin biologjik, i cili vepron demshem ne funksionet natyrore te trupit.
Kemi dy lloj temperaturash; temperatura afatshkurter, qe shkaktohet nga pezmatimi, nga levizja e tepert ose nga qendrimi i gjate ne temperaturat e larta te veres ose ne te ftohtin e acarte te dimrit. Perpos rasteve te tjera, eshte edhe temperatura traumatike, e cila ndahet ne tri kategori: temperatura traumatike, e cila fillon ne gjak. Gjaku, duke qene njeri nder kater sekrecionet e trupit, zhvillon (e ngrit) temperaturen dhe ajo pastaj perhapet ne tere trupin; kur temperatura eshte e lidhur me shpirtin, qe quhet temperature njeditshe, dhe mund te zgjase deri ne tri dite; kur temperatura eshte e lidhur me kater sekrecionet themelore te trupit, si: vreri (vreri i verdhe), mukusi, dhe gjaku i perbere, qe eshte quajtur kalbesira; dhe me ne fund, kur temperatura shkaktohet nga organi primar, qe eshte quajtur molisese. Kjo me vone zhvillohet ne shume lloje.


*Anet pozitive te temperatures*

Ndonjehere, qe te dy temperaturat - afatshkurtra dhe temperatura traumatike, prodhojne dobi biologjike qe nuk mund i arrije asnje ilac i pergjithshem. Ne te vertete disa baktere shkaktojne semundje, ndersa organizma te tjere mikrobakterore dhe enzime shkaktojne fermentimin (vlimin), i cili ndihmon zberthimin e komplekseve molekulare (molekulat e perbera) ne bashkedyzime organike. Nje fermentim i tille eshte i domosdoshem per krijimin e proteinave ne trup. Nje temperature e thjeshte e cila shkakton prishjen (vdekjen fig.), mund ta ndihmoje trupin qe te zhvilloje bakteret e nevojshme dhe enzimet qe nuk do te mund te zhvilloheshin ne ndonje menyre tjeter. Perpos kesaj, temperatura shpeshhere eshte e dobishme per sekrecionet e turbullta te trupit, ndihmon ne sherimin e paralizes dhe tret aq sa shpejton hapjen e rrugeve qe mjekesia e pergjithshme nuk mund i arrije. Dobi te tjera qe mund te sjelle temperatura jane, pervec te tjerash, dobite qe mund i kene pacientet e semure nga oftalmia dhe trahoma me spazma kronike dhe spazma tonike (numri i kontraktimeve dhe kontraktimet tonike). Ne raste te caktuara mjeket e ditur dhe hakimet me pervoje renien e temperatures e quajne shenje te mire te permiresimit, kur shkaku bakteror i fermentimit eshte trajtuar me ilac efikas. Pra, ndonjehere temperatura siguron kushte te pershtatshme per ilacet ne menyre qe te eliminohet me mire nga trupi.
Fjala e te Derguarit: ...ftohni me uje mund te kuptohet gjithashtu si ilac per temperatura afatshkurtra. Kjo arrihet duke e lare pacientin ne uje te ftohte ose duke i dhene per te pire uje akull te ftohte, keshtu qe pacienti nuk do te kerkoje asnje trajtim tjeter plotesues. Ne kete rast, gjendja e mprehte do te permiresohet dukshem dhe do te ftohet nepermjet kontaktit me kete substance kaq te ftohte, pa shkaktuar reaksione biologjike ne trup. Galeni ne komentaret e vet i ka njohur dobite nga perdorimi i ujit te ftohte kunder temperatures se pritshme afatshkurter: kur personi i trashe, qe ka moshe te re dhe ka lekure te shendoshe, vuan nga temperatura afatshkurter, qe eshte shkaktuar nga koha e nxehte, pa ndonje pezmatim te dukshem ose infektim, ai mund te qetesoje temperaturen duke u lare ose duke notuar ne uje te ftohte...Ne te vertete ne zakonisht e pranojme nje praktike te tille per viset e nxehta. Po kete pohim e ka dhene edhe hakim El- Razi per sherimin e temperatures kur pacienti eshte ende i forte fizikisht, dhe kur jane kushtet te njejta me ato qe i ka pershkruar Galeni.
Ne hadith, i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., temperaturen e ka pershkruar gjithashtu: ...te djege sikur te kete dale nga zjarri pervelonjes i xhehennemit. Ky pershkrim ndoshta mund te tregoje kete: e para eshte nevoja biologjike, sipas se ciles All-llahu i gjithefuqishem e ka krijuar dhe ia ka percaktuar simptomat e saj qe i tregoje trupit te njeriut dhe i barazoje shkaqet dhe pasojat qe kane qene te nevojshme dhe, mendimi i dyte, eshte alegorik dhe paraqet pjesen e holle, qe eshte zbrazje e se keqes se zjarrit te xhehennemit, te cilen mund ta njohin vetem personat e udhezuar nga Zoti (ibad) dhe te shqyrtojne arsyeshmerine e verejtjeve te te Derguarit. Ne kete pikepamje, fjala e te Derguarit eshte drejtuar per te zgjuar nga gjumi ndergjegjen njerezore per vertetesine e fuqise se denimit ne zjarrin e Xhehennemit. Prandaj, kjo mungese rehatie do te dalloje nga gezimi, rehatia, kenaqesia dhe lumturia, qe jane shperblime te Xhennetit. Nje shije te tille te kendshme All-llahu i gjithefuqishem e ka krijuar dhe ia ka percaktuar efektet e saj ne jeten e njeriut ne kete bote per i trimeruar krijesat e veta per te menduar lidhur me lajmet e gezueshme qe i ka dhene nepermjet te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s., per ata qe besojne dhe Ai i ka caktuar simptomat e tyre per te vertetuar se ekziston semundja ne trupin e njeriut dhe per i ekuilibruar shkaqet dhe pasojat e nevojshme sic eshte kerkuar. Pra, fjala e te Derguarit te All-llahut s.a.v.s.: ...ftohni me uje, nenkupton gjithashtu bllokimin e pasojave te saj. Poeti arab Yrve bin Uzejne njehere ka thene:

Kur e kam ndier se ne zemren time djeg zjarri i dashurise,
I kam lutur disa njerez te mire qe ta ftohin.
Ta zeme se ia kam dale ta ftohe me uje nga jashte,
Po cka do i shuaje te carat perveluese te flakeve te mia te brendshme?

Ashtu sic e ka pershkruar All-llahu i gjithefuqishem ujin e ftohte, i cili e shuan etjen, uji ne kete bote do i ftohe edhe gropat ku vlon zjarri i Xhehennemit. Enesi, (All-llahu qofte i kenaqur me te!), tegonte se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Nese keni zjarrmi, beni dush me uje te ftohte tre dite, cdo here ne mengjes.
Kur i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., kishte temperature te larte, ai e kishte zakon te kerkonte nje shtambe uje te ftohte te cilen e derdhte ne koke ose bente gusull.
Ibn Maxhxhe ka shenuar qe Ebu Hurejre (All-llahu qofte i kenaqur me te!) e ka treguar nje hadith, ku tregon se temperatura eshte permendur para se ta permendte i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., dhe njeriu e ka mallkuar. I Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i eshte pergjigjur: Mos e mallko, sepse temperatura e pastron trupin nga mekatet ne po ate menyre ne te cilen zjarri e heq papastertine nga hekuri. Kjo eshte nje e vertete e madhe, sepse temperatura zbritet duke hequr dore nga ushqimi, me agjerim, percaktimin e dietes (ushqimit) dhe me pirjen e ilacit adekuat, qe jane ilace te cilat ndihmojne nxjerrjen e papastertive nga trupi dhe ne matjen e funksioneve te trupit, ekuilibrimin e tyre dhe pastrimin e substancave te tij. Sa i perket rolit te temperatures ne pastrimin e zemres se dikujt nga papastertite dhe ndyresite, ose ne sherimin e ndonje zemre te caktuar dhe te semundjeve vaskulare ose te tumoreve, keto gjera ua leme specialisteve kardiologe qe i njohin ato, por, me siguri, i Derguari i All-llahut e ka thene te verteten. Por, kur ndodh ndonje semundje e caktuar e zemres, e cila eshte e pashprese, ate nuk mund ta sheroje asgje. Megjithate, temperatura vertet mund i sheroje disa semundje specifike te zemres dhe te trupit, kurse mosperfillja e kesaj eshte me siguri mohim dhe veprim i gabuar.
Duke ndjekur fjalet e te Derguarit te All-llahut, ashabi i bekuar Ebu Hurejre njehere ka thene: Nuk e dua asnje semundje, e cila me godet si temperatura, sepse ajo arrin ne pjeset me te vogla te trupit tim, prandaj All-llahu i gjithefuqishem seciles prej tyre ua jep nga nje pjese te shperblimit.
Njehere, derisa isha semure nga ethet, i citova vargjet e nje poeti, i cili kishte thene:

Thithesi i mekateve me vizitoi 
dhe ndarjen ma imponoi.
Qofsh i mallkuar si shikues
Dhe si agresor.
Kur vendosi te me linte, me tha:
Cfare deshiron?
I thashe: Aman, me lere rehat, o kundervajtes!

Kur mendova lidhur me kete blasfemi ne fyerjen e asaj qe i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka ndaluar te mallkohet, thashe me vete: Do te ishte me mire sikur poeti te kishte thene:
Thithesi i mekateve me vizitoi per shkak te
kenaqesise personale,
E pranova si vizitor dhe
si agresor
Kur vendosi te me linte, me pyeti:
Cfare deshiron?
I thashe: Mos me lere vetem,
O thithes i mekateve te kundervajtesit!

Ne te vertete nje qendrim i tille do te ishte me perparimtar per te. Sa me perket mua, temperaturen time e luftova dhe e tejkalova shpejt.
Ne nje transmetim, per te cilen nuk jam i sigurt ne karakteristikat e saj ligjore, thuhet se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Te qenet semure nga temperatura nje dite i fshin mekatet e nje viti.13 Ky hadith ka dy shpjegime te mundshme: se trupi i njeriut ka treqind e gjashtedhjete pjese (pjese qe cmontohen) dhe te qenet semure vetem per nje dite nga temperatura do i heqe mekatet e nje dite per secilen pjese. Nje mendim tjeter i mundshem eshte mendimi se pasojat e temperatures njeditore ne trup mund te zgjasin nje vit te plote. Ky eshte shpjegimi i pasojave nga perdorimi i metodes deduktive (arab. kiyas), duke u mbeshtetur ne fjalet e te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s.: Kush pi alkool (khamr), namazi nuk do i pranohet 40 dite.14 Kjo do te thote se pasoja kimike e mpirjes ne trup do ta dobesoje sistemin nervor qendror dhe pasojat e tjera te alkoolit do te mbeten ne trup se paku 40 dite All-llahu e di me se miri.
Imam Et-Tirmidhiu ne kompilimin e fjaleve te te derguarve ka shenuar se ne hadithin e Xhamiut, te transmetuar nga Rafi-bin Khadi, i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Kushdo qe vuan nga temperatura, e cila eshte pjese e zjarrit te Xhehennemit, le ta shuaje me uje te ftohte. Le te gjeje nje lume, te futet ne te dhe te vihet perballe rrymes se ujit pas agimit, por para lindjes se diellit, dhe te lutet duke e permendur emrin e All-llahut: Zot, ktheja shendetin robit Tend dhe konfirmoje te verteten qe e ka thene i Derguari Yt , s.a.v.s.. Pastaj duhet te zhytet tri here duke e perseritur po ate lutje. Keshtu duhet bere tri dite radhazi ne mengjes. Nese ka nevoje edhe me, keshtu mund te bejme pese dite radhazi ne mengjes, por jo me shume se nente dite radhazi ne mengjes, sepse nje temperature e tille, me lejen e All-llahut, nuk do te zgjase me shume se nente mengjese.15
Nje veprim i tille eshte vecanerisht i shendoshe ne kohen e temperaturave te veres, e sidomos i dobishem ne vise te nxehta, sic eshte Gadishulli Arabik. Uji ne ato ore te mengjesit eshte me i ftohte, sepse gjate gjithe nates ndodhet jashte ndikimit te rrezeve te diellit. Gjithashtu, ne ato ore te hershme te dites, trupi eshte me i pergatitur pas pushimit, dhe per arsye te ajrit te fresket dhe qetesise. Ne ate kohe kaq te pershtatshme, aftesia fizike se bashku me ilacin e duhur, qe ne kete rast eshte uji i ftohte, do i kundervihet temperatures afatshkurter ose edhe thatesise kur nuk e shoqeron enjtja, pezmatimi i brendshem ose simptoma te tjera biologjike te panatyrshme. Nje temperature e tille do te bjere me lejen e All-llahut.

*Vijon .............*

----------


## _Mersin_

KAPITULLI II

*Rregullimi i peristaltikes 
(i punes se zorreve)

Perparesite e mjaltit*

http://mjekesia-profetike.com/forum/...?p=490#post490

Buhariu ne Sahihun e vet e shenon hadithin e treguar nga Ebu Seid el-Hudri, ku thote se nje njeri kishte shkuar tek i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., dhe i kishte thene qe i vellai ankohej se zorret nuk i punojne mire. I Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e porositit: Duhet te pije mjalte. Njeriu kishte shkuar perseri dhe i kishte thene: I dhashe te pije mjalte dhe nuk i ndihmoi aspak! I Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e keshilloi njesoj dy-tri here, kurse njeriu i shkonte gjithnje me te njejten pergjigje. Pas heres se trete apo te katert, i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i tha: All-llahu ka thene te verteten, ndersa barku i vellait tend genjen.16 Po ky hadith eshte shenuar ne Sahihun e Muslimit, ne te cilin nje njeri thote: Barku i vellait tim eshte nazeqar (i ndieshem), duke menduar ne ate se ka mundime, ka shqetesime dhe se aparati (sistemi) i tij digjestiv eshte i ngacmuar (Eshte shenuar ne Sahihu-l-Buhari).
Mjalti eshte shume i dobishem. Ai eshte mjet per shperlarje dhe laksativ. Permban veti pastruese dhe forcuese, i pastron arteriet dhe zorret nga papastertite. Eleminon bllokimin e melcise, te veshkave dhe te fshikezes urinare. Eshte gjithashtu konservans i pergjithshem. Ne mesin e preparateve te tjera natyrore, ndihmon ne ruajtjen e forces se ilaceve mjekesore. Mjalti ndihmon gjithashtu ne parandalimin e hyrjes se lageshtise ne zorre, sic ndodh ne te semuret me diare (barkqitje). Mjalti eshte me i mire se sheqeri, ne shume raste, dhe eshte me pak i embel, por me i forte. Prandaj, nese hahet pertej mases, mund te jete i demshem sepse, nese nuk tretet me uthull, shkakton vrer. Mjalti eshte i mire per njerez te moshuar, e ndal kollitjen dhe ne mjekesi eshte perdorur per sherimin e sekrecioneve jo te pastra (te ndotura) ne lukth dhe per ta nxehur tere strukturen e trupit. Mjalti eshte gjithashtu ilac i mire qe kthen oreksin e humbur dhe kur pihet i tretur ne uje te nxehte dhe ne shurup trendafili, ndihmon sherimin e te semurve nga rabiesi (terbimi) dhe eshte konstatuar se vepron si sistem mbrojtes kunder infeksioneve te metejshme. Mjalti eshte perdorur gjithashtu si kunderhelm (detoksikues) per ata qe perdorin droge dhe, ne mes te tjerash, si antitoksin (kunderhelm) ne sherimin e helmimit te rastesishem nga ngrenia e bimes se famlijes hija e nates (Hyoscyamus niger) ose kerpudhave te egra (helmuese). Kur pihet i tretur ne uje te nxehte, eshte ilac i mire kunder plageve te shkaktuara nga kafshimi i qenit. Si konservans, mjalti mund te perdoret per ta ruajtur mishin deri ne tre muaj. Eshte perdorur per fermentimin e kastravecave, kungujve, patllixhanit dhe te perimeve te ndryshme deri ne gjashte muaj. Duke qene i njohur si konservans i sigurt, mjalti eshte perdorur gjithashtu si perberes kryesor ne balsamimin e te vdekurve.
Kalimi i lehte i dores se lyer me mjalte neper floke, si yndyre, do te zhduke morrat dhe parazitet e tjere. Mund te perdoret gjithashtu si zbutes dhe freskues i flokeve dhe pershpejton rritjen e tyre. Perdorimi i mjaltit si yndyre per sy forcon te paret, ndersa ferkimi i dhembeve me mjalte i zbardhe dhe, kur perdoret si mjet per shperlarjen e gojes, forcon mishin e dhembeve dhe menjanon semundjen e tyre.
Vetite natyrore e bejne mjaltin mjet plotesues dhe tretes te shkelqyer, i hap poret e eneve te gjakut dhe lehteson rrjedhjen e gjakut menstrual, liron sekrecionet, ndihmon metabolizmin , hap gelqerizimet e melcise, te veshkave dhe te fshikezes se urines. Mjalti vertet ka vlere te madhe ushqyese (nutritive) dhe eshte pije e pijeve, embelsire e shkuar embelsires, maja e yndyres dhe nuk ka ushqim tjeter, qe All-llahu e ka krijuar per ne e qe mund te barazohet me vlerat e mjaltit dhe asgje nuk ka strukture sadopak te perafert me te. 
Njerezit kane ditur per mjaltin qe ne kohe teper te lashta edhe para fillimit te rafinimit te sheqerit. Ne realitet, mjeket e koheve te lashta kane folur vetem per mjaltin, ndersa sheqerin nuk e kane permendur fare ne shkrimet e tyre. Si ushqim me kalori te larte (metabolik), mjalti eshte i fuqishem dhe i qendrueshem, ndersa sheqeri nuk tretet plotesisht dhe prodhon pak energji te nxehtesise ne trup, e cila zvogelohet shpejt. Nje energji e ketille, e perfituar kaq shpejt, i lejon trupit, i cili e ka crregulluar ekuilibrin e molekulave te patretshme, rikonstruksionin e mureve te brendshme te arterieve qe kane pesuar nga abrazioni (arterioskleroza) i shkaktuar nga kalimi i ketyre molekulave ne gjak (ne qarkullimin e gjakut). Sidoqofte, sheqeri eshte me i rende per lukthin, me pak i embel dhe me pak kalorik se mjalti.
I Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e kishte zakon (ndonjehere) te pinte mjalte te tretur ne uje ne lukth te thate dhe ky zakon i sillte dobi te medha dhe sekrete te papara, dhe, me vullnetin e Zotit, ne do i perpunojme me vone ne kete pjese, ku flitet per sherimin natyror me mjekesine natyrore (tibb).
Ibn Maxhxhe ka shenuar nje hadith te cilin e ka treguar Ebu Hurejre, (All-llahu qofte i kenaqur me te!), ku tregohet se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Kush ha mjalte se paku tre here ne muaj nuk do te vuaje nga semundje te renda. 17
Ne nje hadith tjeter, i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Perdorni dy ilace: mjaltin dhe Kur'anin.18 Ne kete fjale te tij, ai, s.a.v.s., e ka lidhur mjekesine njerezore dhe mjekesine Hyjnore: ilacet per trup dhe ilacet per shpirt; faktorin natyror me ate shpirteror; dhe mjekesine e kesaj bote me ate te Xhennetit. Pasi e kuptuam kete, le i kthehemi rastit historik qe e permendem me siper, njeriut qe eshte interesuar per ilacin kunder shqetesimeve te lukthit te vellait te vet dhe ilacit te pershkruar nga i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s. Ne kete rast te caktuar (dhe specifik) shkak i kapsllekut (obstipacionit) dhe vuajtjeve te te vellait ishte ngrenia e tepruar e ushqimit dhe oreksi i stermadh, i cili shkaktoi dispepsi (gjendje e tretjes se dobet) dhe pengesa ne tretje te ushqimit. I Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i tha se duhet i jepte vellait per te pire mjalte te tretur ne menyre qe ta zbuse lukthin. Nje leng i tille i nxehte do t'i ndihmoje zorret qe te hapen (ndihmon peristaltiken dhe tonusin e zorreve) dhe do te ndihmoje ekskercionin (daljen) e mbeturinave (jashteqitjes). Pasi qe kjo mbyllje (obstipacion, kapsllek) eshte shkaktuar nga ushqimi i tepert qe ka ngrene per nje kohe te gjate, per cshkak lukthi nga brenda eshte mbeshtjelle me mukus (sekrecion i brendshem) ose me materie yndyrore, e cila ka shkaktuar plogeshtine e indeve te lukthit dhe ka penguar sekrecionin e elementeve, ndersa lukthi eshte veshur me nje shtrese mukoze qimesh te shkurtra, te dendura dhe te ngritura, si te nje peshqiri. Kur nje substance e tille viskoze ngjitet perbrenda, ajo pengon ciklusin normal digjestiv dhe prish ushqimin (hedh ushqimin) prandaj duhet te perdorim pastruesin natyror dhe laksativin (mjete per clirim), sic eshte mjalti, ilaci me i mire nder ilacet e tjera, dhe sidomos kur perzihet me uje te nxehte. Qellimi mjekesor i perseritjes se trajtimit ka vlere te rendesishme terapeutike, sipas se ciles ilaci i vertete duhet te kete cilesi dhe sasi te percaktuar saktesisht per te qene efikas. Kur mungon ilaci i cili do te mund i plotesonte gjendjet e ketilla, ai nuk do te kete efekt, kurse, kur nuk e respekton fuqine e kerkuar (perberesit e kerkuar), ai do te dobesohet dhe do te shkaktoje dobesi te tjera. Prandaj, kur i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka pershkruar receten e dyte dhe te trete per sherim, ai ka treguar se gjendja eshte e mprehte dhe kerkon trajtim te metejshem dhe, eventualisht, se gjendja e caktuar ka kaluar. Kur i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i tha personit: Zoti e ka thene te verteten, por lukthi i vellait tend genjen, ai e ka perseritur vazhdimisht qendrimin (e vet) se mjalti eshte ilaci i vertete per gjendjen ne te cilen ndodhej vellai i atij dhe se natyra e lukthit te tij e ka hedhur qe nga fillimi i veprimit te ilacit (derisa ilaci kishte zene te vepronte).
Mjekesia e te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s., nuk eshte si mjekesia e mjekeve te tjere, sepse eshte mbeshtetur mbi frymezimin Hyjnor (vahj). Ajo eshte njera nder profecite dhe perfundimet e para te jashtezakonshme, ndersa shumica e diagnozave mjekesore bazohen ne intuite, supozim dhe eksperimente, te cilat nuk mund ta demantojne veprimin e argumentuar te mjekesise se Pejgamberit. Por, pergjithesisht, ai qe e pranon kete, beson ne karakterin sherues te saj, e ndjek me besim dhe i bindet vullnetarisht dhe me kenaqesi veprimeve te saj sheruese, ai, me lejen e Zotit, do te sherohet. Po ky parim i njejte i udheheq besimtaret kur All-llahu i gjithefuqishem thote per Kur'anin se ai eshte Sherimi i asaj qe gjendet ne kraharoret tuaj. (Junus, 57)
Prandaj, kur verejtja nuk eshte pranuar me ate lloj besimi, semundja nuk do te sherohet. Kjo me siguri do ta rrise blasfemine e te pafeve, do te perhape dyfytyresine e mburraveceve dhe do te rrite semundjet e tyre edhe atehere kur ata do ta perdorin mjekesine e percaktuar te Pejgamberit dhe, me siguri, mjekesia e Pejgamberit kryesisht do te jete ne perputhje me trupin e bindur te besimtarit qe eshte bekuar me fe dhe, ngjashem me kete, mjekesia e Kur'anit do i sheroje semundjet e shpirtrave te bekuar dhe me zemra te gjalla. Prandaj, ata qe bejne perjashtim nga mjekesia e Pejgamberit (ne ilacet e Pejgamberit) nuk do te kene dobi nga ajo sikurse edhe ata qe diskutojne kunder ilaceve te Kur'anit nuk mund te kene dobi nga ajo. Ky nuk eshte gabim (mosefikasitet) i mjekesise, por, para se gjithash, rrjedh nga mungesa e frymes shpirterore te saj, perdhosja e vendqendrimit te shenjte te zemres dhe nga moszbatimi i udhezimit te Zotit (Kur'anit).
All-llahu i gjithefuqishem thote ne Kur'an: Nga barqet e tyre (te bleteve) del leng, ngjyra e te cilit eshte e ndryshme dhe ne te cilin ka sherim (bar-ilac) per njerez. Edhe ne kete ka arsye per ate popull qe mendon thelle. (En Nahl, 69)
Me siguri, All-llahu eshte ai qe dhuron suksesin. Ai eshte Zoti i gjithedijshem.

http://mjekesia-profetike.com/forum/...?p=490#post490

vijon ........

----------


## _Mersin_

KAPITULLI III

*Sherimi i murtajes (Pesta)*

Ne Dy sahihet eshte shenuar qe Usame bin Zejdi ka degjuar se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Murtaja eshte fatkeqesi e derguar si denim i Zotit per popullin e Beni-Israileve dhe per ata qe ishin para jush. Nese degjoni se ka rene murtaja ne ndonje vend, mos hyni aty, por nese ajo paraqitet derisa jeni ne ate vend, mos ikni prej andej.
Murtaja eshte semundje infektuese vdekjeprurese, e sidomos murtaja glandulare (gjendra limfatike te rritura). Murtaja glandulare eshte pezmatim fatal i cili shoqerohet me djersitje te theksuara dhe dhembje te theksuara dhe te padurueshme. Ne mjekesi perkufizohet si semundje e rende infektuese me etiologji bakteriale. Ben pjese ne grupin e zoonozave dhe te semundjeve karantinoze. Manifestimi klinik eshte si pezmatim i gjendrave limfatike, pezmatim i mushkerive dhe forma septike. Edhe sot murtaja dominon ne menyre endemike, sidomos ne disa vise te Azise dhe te Afrikes, prej nga kalon kohe pas kohe dhe perhapet ne vende te tjera te botes. Burim i infeksionit jane brejtesit, ne radhe te pare minjte, lepujt dhe ketrat. Shkaktar eshte bacili gram-negativ, Pasteurella pestis, i cili ka endotoksine.
Shkaktari arrin te depertoje deri te gjendrat limfatike rajonale duke liruar endotoksine qe shkaktojne pezmatim hemorragjik, nekroze, enjtje te gjendrave, qelbezim dhe intoksikim te pergjithshem.
Vdekshmeria e te semureve nga kjo semundje eshte kryesisht e larte dhe sillet deri ne 60%, ndersa te format mushkerore dhe septike arrin gati 100%.
Aishja (All-llahu qofte i kenaqur me te!) e kishte pyetur te Derguarin e All-llahut , s.a.v.s.:Ceshte murtaja? Ai i ishte pergjigjur: Gjender e enjtur si ajo e devese, kurse paraqitet ne gjendrat e gilcave dhe nen sqetulla.20
Per kete murtaja (tauun) e pershkruar ne tri format e cekura, deri te forma vdekjeprurese, per te cilen po e citojme hadithin e te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s.:Murtaja eshte shehadet (martirizim) per secilin mysliman.21
Eshte me rendesi te permendet se nder krijesat e All-llahut, shpirti njerezor eshte me i ndieshmi ne rrethin ku jeton dhe per kete fuqia e veprimit shpirteror eshte shume me efikase se ajo qe shkaktojne (prodhojne) ilacet ne trupin e njeriut.
Infektimi spontan (semundja ngjitese) i molekulave ne ajer eshte vetem njeri nga faktoret kryesor qe shkaktojne pasoja, sepse duke u infektuar ato shkaktojne murtajen. Ky ndryshim i substancave ne ajer ndikon ne sekrecionet e trupit dhe shkakton perhapjen e semundjes, e cila rezulton me crregullimin e molekulave te trupit dhe me zhvillimin e nekrozes se qelizave virulente qe prodhojne ere te rende e te pakendshme. Kjo ere e rende eshte pasoje e abnormaliteteve te ndryshme malinje. Mund te verehet se murtaja eshte me teper infektive (ngjitese) kah fundi i veres dhe ne vjeshte. Kjo ndodh per shkak te sasise se shtuar te vrerit dhe pamundesise qe trupi ta metabolizoje tere sasine e vrerit. Kjo sasi e shtuar e vrerit qelbezohet dhe behet infektuese, sidomos kur ne te ekzistojne edhe gjendje receptive, sic eshte rasti me personat e trashe, te cilet ushtrojne fare pak dhe nuk i kushtojne rendesi dietes. Prandaj ne keto kushte do te jete e mundshme qe keta njerez te trashe te jene gjithnje kandidate te mundshem per u semure. Pranvera eshte stina me e shendetshme.
Ketyre faktoreve shpirterore negative dhe te demshem u kundervihen faktoret e fuqishem, sic jane: lutjet e verteta, lutjet nenshtruese, adhurimi i sinqerte, afersia me Zotin, miresia dhe leximi i Kur'anit. Te gjithe keta faktore krijojne nje mjedis pozitiv shpirteror dhe krijojne prezencen e fuqive te pastra dhe pa te meta shpirterore qe jane dominuese dhe te lejuara nga Zoti.
Ne te vertete ne jemi perpjekur, sic jane perpjekur edhe shume njerez te tjere para nesh, qe te zbatojme praktiken e stimulimit (kurajimit) te nje mjedisi shpirteror te tille pozitiv, duke shqiptuar bekimet e Zotit dhe nxitjen e prezences se vazhdueshme pozitive te ketyre vetive pozitive dhe paqedashese te shpirtrave ose te shpirtrave te meleqve (arvvah malakijja). Ne kemi vertetuar gjithashtu shume here pasojat shpirterore shendetesore , te afersise dhe te rolit te tyre ne zmbrapsjen e elementeve te demshme.
Ne hadith eshte thene: Kur yjet paraqiten ne pamjen e tyre ekspresive (d.m.th. ne pranvere), ngriten lart fatkeqesi te medha. Fjala nexhm mund te shpjegohet po ashtu me kuptimin pranvere ose mund te paraqese yllin Alcyone (ylli me i shndritshem ne Galaktiken Taurus). Ne lidhje me kete teme, El Tejimijjiu, ne librin e tij te sherimit me titull El-Shifa, thekson se prirja (inklinacioni ) e Alcyonit ne agim ose paraqitja e tij para agimit ka ndikim te madh ne ndotjen e ajrit dhe ne pasojat e mevonshme ne sekrecionet e trupit. Ebu Muhammed bin Qutaiba ka shenuar se para dhe pas paraqitjes se Alcyonit, njerezit dhe kafshet sulmohen nga semundjet, ndersa fatkeqesite e tij (semundjet) zgjasin derisa ylli duket me dobet sesa ne kohen kur perendon. Ketu verejme se lindja dhe perendimi i yllit Alcyone shenon fundin e dimrit dhe fillimin e pranveres. Edhe nje shenim ne kete teme: eshte thene se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka ndaluar blerjen dhe shitjen e frutave para se te piqen dhe kete e ka bere per te siguruar dobine e tyre dhe ka dhene urdher qe te kontrollohet perhapja e mundshme e semundjes.
Ne permbledhjet me hadithe te te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s., eshte shenuar se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Nese degjoni se ka rene murtaja ne ndonje vend, mos hyni aty, por nese ajo ka rene ne vendin ku jeni ju, mos ikni prej andej. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi). Kjo ndalese e te Derguarit te All-llahut, qe u eshte urdheruar njerezve qe te mos i afrohen vendit te perfshire nga murtaja, eshte parandalimi me i mire kunder perhapjes se metejshme te saj, sepse njeriu do te binte ne kontakt me ajrin e infektuar dhe do te mund te vuante nga ajo lengate e rende. Po te vepronte ndryshe, ai do i shkelte detyrimet fetare. Ai eshte i detyruar te qendroje larg murtajes, dhe kjo ndalese eshte mbrojtje e jetes personale. 
Keshtu, ndalesa per te mos hyre ne vendet e infektuara do te zvogeloje fatkeqesine dhe gjithashtu eshte nje udhezim kunder hyrjes ne vendet qe jane perfshire nga murtaja. Kjo urdherese ndalon gjithashtu perzierjen me njerez qe jane zhytur ne mekate, sepse semundja e tyre eshte destruktive. Sa i perket aspektit tjeter te hadithit: Mos ikni prej andej, ka dy kuptime te mundshme: te parandaloje perhapjen e semundjes permes karantines, d.m.th. ata te cilet tashme jane infektuar, duhet te jene te vetedijshem qe largimi i tyre ne ndonje vend tjeter do te perhape murtajen atje dhe se bashku me te edhe mundesine e vdekjes se shume njerezve. Ne kete shohim keshillen qe mendjet njerezore te detyrohen dhe te mesojne fene e All-llahut te gjithefuqishem, qe te provojne te jene te durueshem ndaj urdhrit te Tij dhe qe te mesojne si te gjejne kenaqesi dhe rehati ne kete dhe te miratojne gjykimin e Tij dhe, mbi baze te mendimeve mjekesore, mjekesia me e mire parandaluese per ate njeri qe ndodhet ne vendin ku ka rene murtaja eshte qe te lirohet nga mbeturinat e lageshta te trupit, te kontrolloje pirjen e lengjeve dhe ta kufizoje dieten vetem ne ushqim te thate. Nje mjekesi e tille parandaluese nuk duhet te shoqerohet me asnje ushtrim fizik apo larje ne uje te nxehte. perndryshe, edhe ne keto rrethana, pjesemarrja ne ushtrime te renda fizike ose larja (ne banje) me uje te nxehte, do ta ndihmoje ndonje mbeturine te infektuar, qe ndonjehere mund te mbetet ne trup, qe te perzihet me lengjet (sekrecionet) e lukthit dhe te zhvilloje komplikacione te metejshme shendetesore ne kohen kur semundja eshte dominuese.
Ne vend te kesaj do te duhej bere pushim, te kontrollohen emocionet, dhe te kufizohet levizja, ne menyre qe te ruhet fuqia dhe te punojne sistemet natyrore te mbrotjes te individit. Pervec kesaj, shqetesimi shpirteror qe lidhet me largimin nga vendi ku ka rene murtaja shpeshhere eshte me shqetesuesi dhe kerkon perpjekje te mundimshme, ndersa cdo levizje ne rrethana te tilla mund te kete pasoja te demshme per trupin. All-llahu e di me se miri.
Sa i perket ndaleses se te Derguarit per te mos hyre ne vendin ku ka rene murtaja, kjo ndalese nenkupton parandalimin e vuajtjeve te metejshme dhe per i siguruar trupit rol me te madh per i sherbyer dhe per ta adhuruar Zotin; per ta penguar thithjen e ajrit te infektuar ne menyre qe te mos behet viktime e semundjes; per ta izoluar dhe per ta penguar kontaktin e drejtperdrejte me te semuret e infektuar, sic eshte shenuar ne permbledhjen me hadithe Djersitja (shperlarja) eshte faktor i destruksionit 23 te Ebu Davudit, gje qe, mbi baze te asaj qe ka thene Ibn Qutaibi, nenkupton: Kontakti fizik me personin e semure ndihmon (perhap) te njejten semundje dhe kontakti me semundjen mund te ndikoje ne shpirtin dhe te shkaktoje depresion, qe eshte po ashtu faktor i destruksionit.
Te pakta kane qene semundjet infektive qe kane pasur ndikim aq te madh ne historine e njerezimit sic ka pasur murtaja. Sticker, historian i murtajes, ka paraqitur shume te dhena per epidemite e medha te kesaj semundjeje, te cilat kane shfarosur popullaten si zjarri barin e thate.
Nga kjo semundje gjate shek. XIV kane vdekur 25 milione njerez dhe ka qene e njohur me emrin vdekja e zeze.
Nga fundi i shek. XIX eshte paraqitur epidemi e madhe e murtajes ne Kine, prej nga kaloi ne Hong-Kong, per te kaluar pastaj ne kontinente te tjera nepermjet rrugeve tregtare. Thuhet se gjate asaj epidemie kane humbur jeten mbi 10 milione njerez. Gjate kesaj epidemie te madhe, ne vitin 1895, Yersin dhe Kitasato, kane zbuluar shkaktarin e murtajes Pasteurela pestis.
Sipas infektologeve, murtaja eshte nje semundje ngjitese antropozoonoze me perhapje endemo-epidemike qe shkaktohet nga Pasteurella pestis dhe ben pjese ne semundjet e konventes. Semundja prek kryesisht brejtesit, te cilet jane rezervuari kryesor i semundjes ne natyre, dhe i transmetohet njeriut nepermjet pickimit te pleshtit te infektuar te miut, ne rastet e murtajes burbonike (gjendrave), ose me anen e sterkalave ne rastet e pneumonise (pezmatimi i mushkerive) pestoze. Semundja te njeriu karakterizohet me nje fillim te menjehershem, temperature te larte, rritje te gjendrave limfatike rajonale, intoksikim i shprehur dhe vdekshmeri te larte te murtajes septike e pulmonare.
Nje rruge tjeter transmetimi eshte edhe ajo me anen e kontaktit te drejtperdrejte gjate rrjepjes se kafsheve te semura qe kane lekure te semure.
Forma pulmonare e murtajes transmetohet me anen e sterkalave te njeriut te semure qe kalojne te njeriu i shendoshe. Rrezik per njeriun paraqesin edhe pluhurat, te cilet permbajne gjak, peshtyme ose fekale te thata te pleshtave te infektuar.
Bacili i murtajes mund te perdoret si arme bakteriologjike, duke e hedhur ne forme aerozoli. Ne kete rast mundesia per u infektuar eshte shume e madhe dhe sillet nga 80-90% e popullsise.
Per mungese te mjekimit, nga murtaja vdesin 30-90% e rasteve. Te semuret duhet te izolohen, kurse personat qe kane qene ne kontakt me te semuret duhet te mbahen ne karantine.
Ne hadithin e te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s., shohim nje mrekulli te vertete, sepse ai para 15 shekujve e ka pershkruar aq bukur kete semundje, duke i mesuar dhe udhezuar njerezit per te marre masat parandaluese.
Ne fund, ndalesa qe i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., qe te shendoshet mos te kene kontakt te drejtperdrejte me te semuret, tregon per kujdesin, parandalimin dhe kufizimin e ekspozimit te demshem, ndersa ndalesa e dyte kunder ikjes nga vendi i epidemise, nese i bie ne mend atij qe ndodhet aty, lidhet me nevojen qe te parandaloje perhapjen e semundjes dhe te plotesoje besimin tek All-llahu i gjithefuqishem dhe qe te pranohet urdhri i Tij, ndersa perdoren metoda parandaluese qe te kufizojne kontaminimin. Ky hadith i te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s., paraqet te dy udhezimet praktike dhe kontrollin nepermes diturise.
Lidhur me kete teme, eshte thene ne Sahih se njehere Omer bin El-Hatabi i kishte udhehequr ashabet drejt Sirise. Ne rruge e siper, kur ishte afruar te caku, takoi Ebu Ubejde el-Xherrahun dhe shoket e tjeret, te cilet i treguan per epidemine e murtajes, e cila e kishte pllakosur ate vend. Me ate rast u be nje diskutim i rrepte ne mes te ashabeve. Pastaj Omeri i tha Ibn Abbasit qe i therrsite muhaxhiret per keshillim ne cadren e tij. Ata ishin te ndare ne mendime dhe nuk dinin a te vazhdonin udhetimin apo te kthehen ne Medine. Omeri kerkoi takim te vecante me ensaret, te cilet po ashtu kishin mendime te ndryshme. Pastaj kerkoi keshillime te vecanta me ashabet e vjeter te fisit Kurejsh dhe aty takoi dy veta te cilet nuk u pajtuan qe te nderpresin udhetimin, prandaj Omeri (All-llahu qofte i kenaqur me te!) e shpalli vendimin qe ushtria te kthehej mbrapsht ne Medine. Ne ate cast Ebu Ubejde el-Xherrah e pyeti: A po iken nga percaktimi i All-llahut? Omeri u pergjigj: Do te kisha deshiruar qe per kete te me kishte pyetur dikush tjeter, Ebu Ubejde. Po, vertet do te ikim nga njeri urdher i Zotit drejt urdhrit tjeter. Si thua, nese jeton me devete dhe sheh nje lugine me dy peizazhe: nje te gjelber, kurse tjetri i thate, dhe i con ne luginen plot gjelberim dhe uje, do te ndjekesh vullnetin e All-llahut, ndersa nese i con ne pjesen e thate e te pajete, a do ta ndjekesh vullnetin e All-llahut? Atehere nderhyri Abdurrahman bin Avf , r.a., dhe tha: E kam degjuar te Derguarin e All-llahut , s.a.v.s., duke thene: Nese degjoni se ne nje vend ka rene murtaja, e ju ndodheni aty, mos u largoni dhe mos ikni prej andej, ndersa nese degjoni qe ne ndonje vend ka rene murtaja, mos shkoni atje!

----------


## _Mersin_

KAPITULLI IV

*Sherimi i edemit
(Semundja e ujit)*

Muslimi ka shenuar ne Sahihun e tij ngjarjen e nje grupi beduinesh qe erdhen ne Medine: Gjate qendrimit tone ne Medine kemi ndier nje gjendje abnormale te zorreve. Ato ishin bere te forta (te pandieshme), barqet tona ishin fryre dhe ndienim plogeshti, dobesi dhe lodhje te pergjithshme ne gjymtyret tona.... Kur e njoftuan te Derguarin e All-llahut , s.a.v.s., me gjendjen e tyre, ai tha: Do te duhej te kerkonit tufen e deveve qe jane sadaka (sigurisht ka menduar ne ate qe arabet e kane dhene sadakane e devese duke i derguar ne shkretetire per i perdorur dikush) dhe pini urinen dhe qumeshtin e tyre. Kur vepruan si u tha Pejgamberi, duke bere kete trajtim, ata u sheruan nga semundja. Kur u sheruan, i rrahen barinjte, ua moren devete dhe keshtu luftuan kunder All-llahut dhe te Derguarit te Tij , s.a.v.s., (d.m.th. i shkelen rregullat e Tij dhe rregullat e te Derguarit te All-llahut). I Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., dergoi njerez i ndjekin dhe i zune, ua pren duart dhe kembet dhe i verbuan, pastaj i lane te vdisnin ne diell.25 Ky hadith eshte shenuar gjithashtu ne Sahihun e Buhariut.26
Edemi eshte semundje qe manifestohet me shtimin e sasise se lengut intersticial. Dallojme edeme te pergjithshme dhe te lokalizuara.
Edemet e pergjithshem jane: kardiake (te zemres); renale (te veshkave); hipoproteinemike (edemi nga uria, edemi i semundjeve te melcise); endokrin (miksedeni, M. Basedowi, shtatzenia); medikamentoz (ATCH, kortizoni, fenibutazoni) etj.
Edemet e lokalizuara: ne te dy kembet (kordiak, renal, tromboza e venes kava, inf. staza limfatike, pedes plani); ujera ne kembe (tromboza, tromboflebitisi, staza venoze dhe staza limfatike); infeksioni, pickimi nga insektet, edemi i Quink-ut).
Diuretiket dhe laksativet jane ilace te njohura kunder edemit. Ata e bejne te mundur nxjerrjen jashte te urines. Diuretiket (ilace qe shkaktojne nxjerrjen e lengut te tepert me urine) jane gjetur ne urinen dhe qumeshtin e devese gjate ciklit te mbarsimit te saj. Per kete arsye i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ua keshilloi kete ilac, duke qene se cilesia e qumeshtit e ben te mundur dhe siguron urinimin e pershpejtuar, eshte laksativ i lehte dhe rregullon peristaltiken (punen) e zorreve. Pasojat e ketij ilaci (diuretiku) rrisin efikasitetin nese tufa e deveve ushqehet me pelin jashtezakonisht aromatik (lat. Genus artemisia) ose, ne mes te tjerash, duke e kombinuar me llojin shumevjecar te absintit (lat. Artemisia abstinthium), qe prodhon vaj te hidhur, te hasres se kenetave, te pishes, te drureve te jugut (lat. Artemisia obrotanum), te pelinit te arte (lat. Artemisia comphorata), kamfirit (lat. Andropogon schoenanthus), te nardit (dispiku) (lat. Nadostachys jatamanis) te familjes se bimeve sheruese kineze, e cila permban lule te bardha e ndonjehere te verdha, kurse rrenjet i ka aromatike, ose me sanen e deveve si ushqim. Te gjitha keto jane ilace natyrore qe sherbejne dhe ndihmojne ne sherimin e enjtjes (edem).

----------


## _Mersin_

KAPITULLI V

*Sherimi i plageve*

http://mjekesia-profetike.com/forum/...hp?t=250&pp=40

Ne Sahih eshte shenuar se dikush e kishte pyetur Sehl bin Sa'din per menyren si eshte sheruar plaga e te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s., kur ishte plagosur ne Luften e Uhudit. Ai ishte pergjigjur: Ne diten kur u zhvilluar lufta, i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ishte plagosur ne fytyre, dhembin e syrit e kishte te thyer dhe i ishte thyer perkrenarja. E kam pare Fatimen, vajzen e tij ( All-llahu qofte i kenaqur me te!) duke ia pastruar plagen dhe duke ia fshire me kujdes gjakun qe i rridhte neper fytyre. E kam pare Aliun, gjithashtu, (All-llahu e bekofte qendrimin e tij!), si qendronte prane saj dhe e perdorte parzmoren prej celiku si ene per ia pastruar plagen me uje. Kur e kuptoi se nuk po mund ta ndalte gjakderdhjen, preu nje cope te vogel te hasres (shtroje e vrazhde qe sherben per u ulur), e dogji derisa e beri hi, dhe ate hi ia vuri siper plages. Ashtu e mbajti derisa u ngjiz (koagulua) gjaku.27
Ne te vertete hiri i prodhuar prej kashtes se hasres ka efekte te fuqishme, aglutinike per u grumbulluar se bashku me qelizat e gjakut dhe ne ndaljen e gjakderdhjes. Keto pluhura pranohen shume mire, sepse jane shume perthithese, dhe shume pak e ngacmojne plagen. Ne anen tjeter, venia e absorbuesve te forte dhe absorbuesve te paqendrueshem ne plage mund te trazoje gjakun dhe te rrite sasine e rrjedhjes se tij. Perdorimi i pluhurit te thate te papirusit si puder, ose perzierja e tij me uthull, mund te ndale gjakun ne hunde (epistaksis) ose gjakderdhjen nga hunda (arab. ruaf). Ne librin e tij te njohur Kanun fi tibbi (Ligji i mjekesise), Ibn Sina ka permendur gjithashtu perdorimin e tij si antiseptik (agens antiseptik) per sterilizimin e plageve te fresketa dhe per ngjizjen (koagulimin) e gjakut.
Bima prej se ciles perfitohet papirusi rritet shume ne viset perreth Nilit ne Egjipt dhe ka qene perdorur ne Egjiptin e Vjeter si material per te shkruar. Bima e papirusit eshte e ftohte dhe e thate dhe eshte e dobishme per sherimin e plageve ne rastet e gangrenes (plage gangrenoze) ne goje si agens per mpiksjen e gjakut (si koagulans) dhe per parapengimin e perhapjes se te thateve (ulcerave) malinj.

----------


## _Mersin_

KAPITULLI VI




*Sherimi duke pire mjalte, kauterizimi28 dhe leshuarja (derdhja) e gjakut duke prere lekuren29*

Ne Sahihun e Buhariut eshte shenuar qe Ibn Abbasi , r.a., ka cituar te Derguarin e All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i cili ka thene: Sherimi gjendet ne mes te perdorimit te shurupit te mjaltit, leshimit te gjakut duke prere lekuren, dhe kauterizimit me zjarr, por une ia kam ndaluar kauterizimin ummetit tim.30
Lidhur me kete teme, Ebu Abdullah el-Madhiri ka thene: Semundjet kongjestive (te cilat shkaktojne grumbullimin e gjakut-kongjestionin) ose jane pasoje e gjakut, ose e vrerit te verdhe, ose e tajitjes, ose e vrerit te kuq.
Kur gjaku eshte shkaktar, atehere ilaci mund te gjendet ne leshimin e gjakut (flebotomia- ventuza). Pastaj, nese shkaktare jane tre sekrecionet e tjera, atehere ilacet e tyre konsistojne ne perdorimin e disa purgativeve. Ne hadithin e permendur me lart, rrjedh se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i ka dhene perparesi perdorimit te mjaltit si pastrues i rendesishem, si freskues i lehte, mbi laksativet (pastrues) e hidhur, por leshimit te gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures i ka dhene perparesi ndaj kauterizimit. Disa komentues kane shpjeguar leshimin e gjakut me prerje lekure dhe kur sherimi eshte joefikas, kauterizimi me zjarr eshte mjeti i fundit.
Ne nje hadith tjeter, i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Une vete nuk e preferoj kauterizimin.31 I Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka preferuar perdorimin e kauterizimit si ilac vetem atehere kur ilacet e tjera kunder grumbullimit te gjakut (ilacet dekongjesitve) nuk jane efikase dhe ky rast qe ka dhembje te vogel dhe te lehte nuk mund te kerkoje mjetin e fundit te durimit te dhembjes, shkak i se ciles eshte kauterizimi. Seid el-Hattabi ka treguar se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i ka bere kauterizimin Sad ibn Muadhit per ta parapenguar gjakderdhjen, e cila, po te mos sherohej menjehere, do i shkaktonte pasoja fatale.
Disa mjeke pohojne se semundjet humorale (semundjet e sekrecioneve te trupit) shkaktohen nga interaksioni me sekrecionet e trupit ose pa keto. Sic kemi shpjeguar me pare, kater sekrecionet e trupit mund te jene: nxehtesia, ftohtesia, lageshtia ose thatesia, ose keto manifestohen si te perziera (te bashkuara). Jane te dobishme gjendjet qe kane nxehtesi dhe ftohtesi, kurse gjendjet e lageshtise dhe te thatesise nuk jane efikase.
Rregullisht, gjendja e dobishme gjendet nga fakti se nuk veprojne (se nuk jane efikase). Pasi qe keto sekrecione te trupit ekzistojne ne gjendje kinetike (levizese), ato jane te gershetuara me elemente (gjera, substanca) te trupit, ato rregullojne panderprere cfaredo mungese te ekuilibrit te sekrecioneve te trupit. Per kete shkak, thelbi i fjales se Pejgamberit, e cila ben fjale per natyren themelore te sherimit te semundjes se nxehte ose te ftohte, qendron ne pastrimin e gjakut duke e leshuar nepermjet prerjes se lekures ose prerjes siperfaqesore te venes ne kupezore. Veprimet e tilla kryejne pastrimin dhe tregojne me besnikeri qetesimin e sekrecioneve te trupit. Ne anen tjeter, sherimi i gjendjes se ftohte kerkon nxehjen e elementeve, ndersa nje cilesi te tille e ka mjalti dhe per kete arsye kerkon te pastrohet (purgacioni), sepse mjalti eshte laksativ, mjet per heqjen e shtresimeve te holla (p.sh. ne lobuse ose ne zorre), tretes dhe abluent. Ekuilibri (mosekuilibri i sekrecioneve te trupit) do te sherohet gradualisht dhe me siguri ne krahasim me parregullsine qe lidhet me perdorimin e nje purgativi te forte (substance per pastrimin e zorreve).
Sa i perket perdorimit te kauterizimit per sherimin e seciles prej ketyre semundjeve (fizike), i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka lejuar perdorimin e tij vetem si zgjidhje te fundit, sepse semundja humorale (semundja e sekrecioneve te trupit) mundet, ne mes te tjerash, te jete: e mprehte dhe per kete, te nderpritet shpejt pa perdorimin e kauterizimit, ose kronike, per cka kauterizimi behet me se miri ne gjymtyren e lenduar, dhe pasi te jete kryer pastrimi (purgacioni) i gjakut. Kurse, ne rast se elementi (substanca) i ftohte dhe i dendur deperton nen lekure, ku e zhvillon nje kore (dregez) te vrazhde, te ftohte e te dendur, e cila do ta pengoje funksionimin e ekuilibruar te sekrecionit te trupit, ajo do te behet kronike. Me kete rast qelizat fqinje do te perhapen dhe do te ndryshojne duke u bere si vete ato. Nje semundje e tille infektuese mund te sherohet me kauterizim, si mjet i fundit per te eleminuar shkaktarin (substancen qe ka shkaktuar semundjen). Prandaj, nga keto hadithe, ne mesojme per menyren e sherimit te semundjeve fizike kur struktura e tyre i hedh dhe nuk i pranon as ilacet me efikase, sic e kemi mesuar trajtimin themelor (menyren themelore te mjekimit) te semundjeve te thjeshta nga hadithi: Fuqia e nxehtesise eshte ajo qe pjek e djeg fuqishem, sikur te jete leshuar nga zjarri pervelues i Xhehennemit, prandaj duhet ta ftohni me uje.

*Leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore duke prere lekuren **

Sa i perket sherimit te semundjes duke e leshuar gjakun me ane te prerjes se lekures (flebotomia) ne kupezore, si mase terapeutike, disa hadithe jane shenuar ne Sahihun e Buhariut dhe ne permbledhjen me hadithe qe i ka treguar Ibn Maxhxhe. Pervec te tjerave Ibn Abbasi ka shenuar gjithashtu qe i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Eshte i bekuar ai rob i cili leshon gjak me ane te prerjes se lekures (flebotomia). Kjo pastron gjakun, qeteson pezmatimet e brendshme dhe forcon te parit. Ai ka thene gjithashtu se leshimi i gjakut duke prere lekuren (hixhama) eshte njeri prej ilaceve me te mire.32
Ebu Hurejre ka treguar qe i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Ditet e 17, 19 dhe 21 te muajve henore (lunar) jane ditet me te mira per leshimin e gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures dhe rrjedhja e tij ne kupezore (flebotomia). Ibn Maxhxhe ka shenuar gjithashtu se i Derguari i All-llahut ka thene: Disa prej trajtimeve tuaja me te mira (sheruese) jane: perdorimi i ilaceve (qe perfitohen nga bimet natyrore) me ane te thithjes me hunde, leshimi i gjakut duke prere siperfaqen e venes ne kupezore dhe purgacioni. Menyra e fundit eshte e mire sidomos per banoret e Gadishullit Arabik dhe per ata te vendeve te brezit te nxehte.

*Dobite nga leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures (flebot*omia)



Leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures (flebotomia) eshte trajtim per semundje te ndryshme. Kjo menyre nxjerr gjakun jashte nepermes poreve te lekures, pastron lekuren nga infektimi dhe sjell agenset sherues natyrore (imunokorpet) ne ate vend. Ndonjehere leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures eshte me efikas per semundjet e lekures, sesa leshimi i gjakut me prerje siperfaqesore te venes, ndersa leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore, me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te venes, eshte trajtimi me i mire per semundjet qe jane skajshmerisht te pashpresa per u sheruar. Vendimi per te zbatuar njeren nder dy metodat varet nga disa momente. Ketu hyn koha, vendi, mosha e pacientit, sekrecionet e trupit ne vende te nxehta, stinet e nxehta te vitit dhe castet e nxehta individuale, ne rastet kur gjaku i individit eshte i trazuar (i nxehur, i agjituar).
Leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures eshte i dobishem gjithashtu per femren, sepse kjo menyre nxit tek ajo ciklin menstrual. Ne ate rast, leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures e nxjerr jashte ate qe nuk mund ta beje leshimi i gjakut nga vena.
Leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures eshte me i mire per te rinjte dhe per ata qe nuk e perballojne dot leshimin e gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te venes. Mjeket pajtohen po ashtu se leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures eshte trajtim me i mire per viset e nxehta, ndersa leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te venes eshte me i pershtatshem per viset e ftohta. Leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures duhet te behet ne mesin e muajit henor dhe ne kohen kur hena eshte ne fazen pas henes se plote dhe para henes se re dhe, gjithsesi, gjate kohes se Â¾ te henes. Kjo eshte kohe me e pershtatshme per shkak se gjate kohes sa zgjat gjysma e pare e henes rrjedhja e gjakut eshte e ftohte, jokongjestive dhe ne gjendje te hiperemise pasive (gjendje abnormale e sasise se madhe te gjakut ne cdo pjese te trupit). Edhe pse cdo sekrecion i trupit arrin kulmin e depertimit te vet te brendshem ne intervale te ndryshme, te gjitha ato e arrijne kulminacionin e tyre ne mes te muajit dhe ne cerekun e trete te henes. Po kete mendim e ka shprehur edhe Ibn Sina (Avicena), duke shtuar se leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures nuk duhet bere gjate kohes se rritjes se henes (periudha nga fillimi i henes deri para henes se plote),33 sepse ne ate kohe sekrecionet e trupit dhe bashkedyzimet e tyre (ahlatet) nuk e kane ngopur gjakun (nuk jane grumbulluar ne gjak) ose nuk gjenden ne sasi te madhe ne gjak, dhe ne kohen e cerekut te fundit te henes, ngase, ne te kunderten, intensiteti i nje koncentrimi te tille nuk do te jete i pershtatshem per te nxjerre te gjitha dobite nga leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures.
Theksimi i ketij hadithi eshte bere me qellim qe te tregohet se leshuarja e gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures vlen per ata qe jetojne ne vise te nxehta. Arsyeja e kesaj eshte se gjaku i tyre eshte me i holle dhe ndodhet me afer siperfaqes se lekures. Ne vise te nxehta, nje terheqje e tille e gjakut me ane te nxehtesise se rrezeve te diellit, mund te tejngope me gjak zona te ndryshme nen lekure. Edhe pse banoret e viseve te nxehta i kane poret me te medha, ndonjehere kur ben teper nxehte, ata mund te jene te lodhur dhe te molisur. Per keto raste, leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te venes eshte i rrezikshem, kurse leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures shprish ne menyre te natyrshme cfaredo formacioni te tejngopur nenlekuror. Ky trajtim natyror e pershpejton zinxhirin e proceseve metabolike ne gjak (si njeri nga kater sekrecionet themelore te trupit), i cili shoqerohet me purgacion natyror dhe me pastrimin apo shperlarjen e arterieve, e sidomos te atyre arterieve dhe venave qe nuk mund te trajtohen lehte sipas kesaj metode. Shperlarja (rrjedhja) qe kryhet ne secilen arterie siguron dobi te vecanta. Per shembull rrjedhja e gjakut nga vena basilicae zvogelon kongjestionin dhe pezmatimin e melcise dhe te shpretkes. Kjo eshte e dobishme po ashtu per zvogelimin e pezmatimit te mushkerive, pleuritit (pezmatimi i pleures-cipes se mushkerive) dhe te shumices se semundjeve afatshkurtra te gjakut, te cilat godasin pjesen nen gju e deri te nyjat femorale. Sa i perket vena medianae ne dore, leshimi i gjakut prej saj eshte i dobishem ne pergjithesi per eleminimin e te enjturit (edemi) te perkohshem te trupit, nese eshte shkaktuar nga pengesa vaskulare dhe nga infektimi i pergjithshem (pezmatim) i gjakut ose nga toksikimi (helmimi i gjakut). Leshimi i gjakut nga vena cephalicae ndihmon ne ekuilibrimin e dridhjes se perkohshme te kokes, dhembjes ne qafe dhe kongjesitionit (rritjes se koncentrimit) te gjakut ose te simptomave te cianozes (mavijosja ose zverdhja e lekures si pasoje e hipoksemise (sasia e zvogeluar e oksigjenit ne gjak) te shkaktuar nga mungesa e oksigjenit, nga rritja e sasise se karbondioksidit ose nga gjendja patologjike e homoglobines ne gjak. Sa i perket leshimit te gjakut nga vv. iugulares, ajo ndihmon ne permiresimin e rrahjes se crregullt te zemres (hipokondria crregullimet ritmike ose aritmia), te gjendjeve me crregullime astmatike, dhembjen kronike te kokes, herpesi (semundje virusale) dhe kur njeriut i duket sikur i jene enjtur kapaket e syrit.
Enesi (All-llahu qofte i kenaqur me te!) ka thene: I Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., eshte sheruar me ane te leshimit te gjakut duke ia prere lekuren ndermjet shpatulles (scapulae) dhe dy venave te pasme te qafes (Vv. cervicales superfitiales).34 Aliu (All-llahu e bekofte qetesine e tij!) ka treguar se meleqi Xhibril ishte ai qe e ka percaktuar leshimin e gjakut te te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures 35. Ne Sahihu-n eshte shenuar gjithashtu se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka perdorur leshimin e gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures kunder dhembjes se kokes, e cila e mundonte gjate kohes sa ishte ne haxh dhe i veshur me ihrame.36 Gjithashtu, ne hadithet qe i ka shenuar Ebu Davudi, Xhabiri ka thene se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka praktikuar nje leshim te tille te gjakut ne kofshe per shkak te nje shtangimi te vogel qe e kishte perjetuar.
Perdorimi i leshimit te gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures ndermjet dy shpatullave (kahil) ndihmon ne sherimin e dhembjes ne krahe, dhembjeve ne llere dhe dhembjeve ne fyt. Leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures mbi dy venat e pasme te qafes (Vv. cervicales superfitiales) ndihmon ne sherimin e dridhjeve te kokes dhe pjeseve te tjera te kokes (d.m.th. te fytyres, dhembit, vesheve, syve, hundes dhe fytit), pa marre parasysh qe dhembjet ne keto pjese jane shkaktuar nga infektimi i gjakut, ose nga shkaku i enjtjes qe eshte shkaktuar nga sekrecioni i gjakut.

*Ceshtjet e perdorimit (zbatimit)*

Mjekesia eshte perplot mendime te ndryshme qe lidhen me leshimin e gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures ne koke (xhevzet el-kamahduvva). Ne kete teme Ebu-Naim el-Asfani ne librin e tij me titull Mjekesia e Pejgamberit thekson se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Zbatoni leshimin e gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures ne tepe (maje) te kokes, sepse ajo sheron pese semundje37, ne mesin e te cilave e ka permendur edhe lebren. Ne nje hadith tjeter ai ka keshilluar te behet i njejti trajtim, por ka shtuar: ...sepse ajo sheron 72 semundje.38 Ata qe e kane studiuar kete hadith (dhe e kane vleresuar mire), kane vene ne dukje disa dobi te tij. Pervec te tjerash, ato dobi jane: parandalimi i fryrjes abnormale te kokerdhokut te syrit (rritjen e gl. thyreoideae bashke me daljen e kokerdhokut te syrit), te enjtjes se kockes ballore te kafkes (processus frontosphenoidalis), duke perfshire rendimin e kapakeve te syrit dhe te vetullave. Imam Ahmed ibn Hanbeli kishte bere pyetje lidhur me hadithin qe flet per leshimin e gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures ne majen e krese, megjithese, kur ai vete kishte nevoje per nje trajtim te tille, e nderroi ate dhe e leshoi ne te dy anet e majes se kokes. Sa i perket Ibn Sines (Avicena), atij i ka pelqyer kjo menyre dhe ka thene: Kur perdoret shpesh, shkakton harresen. Po ky mendim eshte shprehur ne hadithin vijues, ku thote: Kapaku i kokes eshte vendi i kujteses, leshimi i gjakut (ne ate vend) me ane te prerjes se lekures shkakton harresen. Ata qe diskutojne per vleren e ketij hadithi dhe thone se nuk ka vlere (nuk eshte i sakte), pohojne se leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures vetem do ta dobesoje pjesen e pasme te trurit (pjesen okcipitale), kur eshte bere pa nevoje. Perndryshe, kur eshte perdorur per prurjen kogjestive te gjakut, ose te pikes ne tru (sulm ne tru), ajo gjithsesi do te jete e dobishme, duke u mbeshtetur edhe ne rregullat mjekesore, edhe ne ato fetare.
Zbatimi i leshimit te gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures nen mjeker, ndihmon ne zvogelimin e dhembjes se dhembit, dhembjes ne fytyre, pastrimin e kokes, dhe zvogelon dhembjen ne fyt kur te jete perdorur me kohe. Leshimi i gjakut ne kupezoren me ane te prerjes se lekures ne maje te shputes se kembes dhe mbi nyje eshte zevendesim i mire per leshimin e gjakut me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te venes saphene ne kupezore (phlebotomia venae saphenae magnae), e cila eshte vena e madhe e kembes qe mbaron ne nyjen e kembes (maleolusu). Nje leshim i tille i gjakut ndihmon kunder pezmatimit te testiseve, furunkulave te kembes (te thatet) dhe mosardhjes (deshtimit) se menstruacioneve, ndersa leshimi i gjakut ne kupezoren pas gjunjeve (ne fossi poplitei) ndihmon ne sherimin e aneurimes (zgjerimin e eneve te gjakut), abceseve kronike (qelbosjeve), hemorroideve dhe te thateve septike (helmues) te kembes dhe shputes, ndersa leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures ne mes te kofshes (femurit) eshte trajtim i mire per dhembjet ne shpine (iritimi), ne rastet e gihtit (sasia e rritur e thartires urike ne gjak) dhe te hemorroideve (majaselli).
*
Udhezimet e te Derguarit te All-llahut lidhur me kohen me te mire per zbatimin e hixhamit*

Imam Tirmidhi ka treguar se hadithi i permendur me siper, te cilin e ka transmetuar Ibn Abbasi, qe i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Dita e 17, 19 dhe 21 te muajit henor (lunar) jane ditet me te mira per leshimin e gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures dhe derdhjes se tij ne kupezore.39 Ne hadithin tjeter ai ka thene gjithashtu:Sherohuni duke e leshuar gjakun me ane te prerjes se lekures ne kupezore dhe mos lejoni qe ju mbyse tensioni i larte i gjakut (hipertensio; arab. tebejjug).40 Mirepo mjeket pajtohen se leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures dhe derdhja e tij eshte trajtim i dobishem ne cdo kohe kur njeri eshte i semure. Ne permbledhjen e haditheve te Ebu Davudit, nje keshille te tille e ka transmetuar Ebu Hurejre, i cili thote se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., njehere kishte thene: Ky eshte ilac per cdo semundje, duke menduar per cdo semundje qe shkaktohet nga rrjedhja e tepert e gjakut ne nje organ ose ind ose (te shkaktuar) me kongjestionin e gjakut. El-Hallali ka treguar se imam Ahmed ibn Hanbeli, pa marre parasysh diten dhe kohen, e ka trajtuar veten duke e leshuar gjakun ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures dhe kete e ka bere per ta parandaluar prurjen e madhe te gjakut. Sa i perket Ibn Sines, ai ka keshilluar qe leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures ne kupezore te behet dy-tri ore pasdite menjehere pasi te lahemi me uje te nxehte, pervec atehere kur eshte rritur viskoziteti i gjakut, me crast individi do te duhej te lahej dhe te djersitej nje ore para se te perdoret kupezorja per leshimin e gjakut.
Leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures ne kupezore nuk duhet te perdoret pas ushqimit, ngase kjo mund te pengoje tretjen, e sidomos pas ngrenies se ushqimit te thjeshte, qe mund te shkaktoje rrjedhjen e pikave te sekrecioneve te trupit, ose enjtje me giht (rritja e sasise se thartires urike ne gjak). I Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures ne kupezore pa ngrene eshte ilac, ndersa pas ngrenies eshte semundje, edhe ne diten e 17 te muajit henor eshte ilac.
Ne thelb, dhenia e perparesise dates dhe kohes kur duhet leshuar gjaku ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures, kryesisht lidhet me masat e sigurise, perkatesisht kunder zbatimit te panevojshem nga personi i shendoshe. Perndryshe, ne rast semundjeje, dhe nese mjeku e quan te nevojshme, individi duhet te beje leshimin e gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te lekures atehere kur ajo eshte e nevojshme dhe ne vendin e nevojshem. Sa i perket hadithit: Sherohuni me ane te leshimit te gjakut ne kupezore duke prere lekuren dhe mos lejoni ju mbyse tensioni i larte i gjakut, ky ka te beje kryesisht me ata qe vuajne nga tensioni i larte i gjakut ne cast, pasi metoda e leshimit te gjakut ne kupezore duke prere lekuren e lehteson kete shqetesim. Edhe me siper e kemi permendur praktiken e Ahmed ibn Hanbelit, i cili e praktikonte leshimin e gjakut ne kupezore duke prere lekuren pa saktesuar daten dhe kohen.

*Dita me e mire dhe me e qelluar per leshimin e gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures*

Ne librin e vet me titull El-Efrad, Ed-Darekutni ka shenuar qe Abdullah bin Omeri e ka cituar te Derguarin e All-llahut, s.a.v.s., se ka thene: Leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures rrit kujtesen (te mbajturit ne mend) dhe kthjelltesine. Me emrin e All-llahut zbatoni metoden e leshimit te gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures, por mos e preni te enjten, te premten, te shtunen dhe te dielen, e hena eshte dita me e pershtatshme. El-Hallal ne permbledhjen e tij me hadithe ka shkruar se e ka pyetur imam Ahmed bin Hanbelin: Ne cilat dite te javes nuk e lejon leshimin e gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures? Ai ishte pergjigjur: Ne lidhje me kete pyetje une e di qe e shtuna dhe e merkura jane permendur ne hadithe, e disa thone se edhe dita e premte. Ebu Bekri (All-llahu qofte i kenaqur me te!) nuk e praktikonte kete prerje diten e marte dhe kete e bente ne perputhje me hadithin: Gjaku nuk koagulohet sa duhet (nuk mpikset) te marten. (Ebu Davudi)42 Sa i perket leshimit te gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures te merkuren, Ebu Hurejre (All-llahu qofte i kenaqur me te!) ka transmetuar hadithin vijues: Nese ai qe praktikon leshimin e gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures, te shtunen ose te merkuren, semuret nga leukemia ose lebra, le te fajesoje vetevten.43

*Perfundim

Mbi dobite e leshimit te gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures*

Ne shpjegimet e mesiperme kemi nxjerre perfundimin, gjithnje mbi baze te haditheve, se trajtimi mjekesor eshte i domosdoshem, kurse leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes se lekures eshte i nevojshem dhe duhet te behet ne pjese te trupit te percaktuara saktesisht. Leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes mund te behet gjate haxhit, edhe atehere kur nje trajtim i ketille kerkon qethjen e flokeve per shkaqe mjekesore, e jo per ceremonite fetare ose ligjin. Leshimi i gjakut me ane te prerjes se lekures nuk eshte e thene se e nderpren agjerimin. Bejne perjashtim keto raste: kur agjerimi eshte i detyruar (ne muajin ramazan), kur individi nuk eshte ne udhetim, dhe kur semundja eshte e tille qe nuk ka nevoje per veprimin e leshimit te gjakut. Por, imam Buhariu vertet ka shenuar ne Sahihun e tij qe i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i ka perdorur kupezoret per leshimin e gjakut gjate agjerimit (kur ka agjeruar), ndoshta ky rast ka ndodhur ne kohen e agjerimit vullnetar. All-llahu e di me se miri.


KAPITULLI VII

*Leshimi i gjakut ne kupezore me ane te prerjes siperfaqesore te venes (flebotomia) dhe kauterizimi*


Xhabir bin Abdullahu ka treguar se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka derguar te mjeku Ubejj bin Kaab, i cili ia ka leshuar gjakun nga vena, pastaj e ka kauterizuar.44 Eshte shenuar ne hadithet sahihe qe kur Saad bin Muazi u plagos ne llere (ahlat) me shigjete, i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ia kauterizoi plagen me maje te shigjetes. Me vone plaga iu enjt dhe iu infektua, kurse ai ia leshoi gjakun dhe ia kauterizoi perseri.45 Ebu Ubejde ka treguar qe nje person i plagosur ka ardhur tek i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i cili i tha: Kauterizoni plagen e tij, pastaj siper saj shtypni gurin e (lare) dhe te nxehur. Keshtu, i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka perdorur kauterizimin si mjetin e fundit. Megjithate ai ka thene: Nese duhet zgjedhur mes sherimit me flebotomi ose kauterizim, une nuk e dua fare kauterizimin (mua nuk me pelqen kauterizimi). (Buhariu dhe Muslimi) Ne nje hadith tjeter, qe e kemi theksuar me siper, i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka ndaluar kauterizimin, por megjithate ka thene: ...Kemi qene ne sprova te medha, prandaj e kemi perdorur kauterizimin, por nuk kemi arritur ta tejkalojme, as nuk kemi pasur sukses.46 El-Hatabi ka shpjeguar se plaga e Saad bin Muazit eshte kauterizuar per ta shpejtuar mpiksjen (koagulimin) e gjakut, ndersa i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka qene i brengosur, sepse sikur mos te veprohej ne ate menyre, atehere Saadi do te vdiste nga gjakderdhja.
Kauterizimi do te duhej te perdorej vetem si trajtim mjekesor dhe lejohet vetem ne raste teper urgjente dhe te domosdoshme e pa rrugedalje, pikerisht sikurse amputimi qe zbatohet per te shpetuar jeten e njeriut. Sa i perket ndalimit te tij, ai eshte i rendesishem per iu kundervene mendimit shoqeror se ky veprim eshte burreror dhe se individi do te mund te vdiste nese e kundershton kete trajtim, bile edhe nese eshte prerje e paperfillshme. Per kete shkak i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka ndaluar zbatimin e tij si zakon shoqeror pikerisht per kete qellim te qarte. Nje qendrim i tille eshte bere me i qarte ne rastin e Imran bin Hasinit, i cili kishte besim te patundur ne kauterizim dhe ne vulosjen e thate me zjarr, si ilac per cdo semundje. I Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka pranuar se kauterizimi i plages se Imranit do te jete i rrezikshem, prandaj e ka ndaluar zbatimin e tij. Ne kete rast del ne pah ndalimi i zbatimit ne vendet kritike te trupit. All-llahu e di me se miri.
Ne kete teme, Ibn Kutejbe ka treguar se ekzistojne dy lloj kauterizimesh: sipas zakoneve shoqerore, si ne rastin e personit te shendoshe, me te cilin lidhen fjalet: Ai qe e perdor vulosjen e thate me zjarr nuk beson tek All-llahu, dhe zakoneve mjekesore, si ne rastin e plages se qelbezuar, apo te amputimit. Kjo eshte ajo qe ka te beje me ate si ilac. Kur kihet parasysh se kauterizimi eshte ilac potencial, por pa ndonje siguri te plote, atehere kjo nuk lejohet.
Ne Sahih eshte shenuar qe i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Shtatedhejte mije njerez nga ummeti im do te hyjne ne Xhennet pa dhene llogari: ata qe nuk kerkojne te sherohen me rukje, ata qe nuk kauterizohen, ata qe nuk jane besetyte dhe ata qe i besojne plotesisht All-llahut te tyre. Prandaj, hadithet flasin per kauterizimin dhe vulosjen e thate me zjarr ne kater menyra te ndryshme: qe te perdoret; qe nuk duhet te perdoret; qe lavderohet ai qe heq dore nga kjo terapi, dhe ai qe i ndalon. Qofte i lavderuar All-llahu i plotfuqishem nuk ka kunderthenie ne mes te ketyre kater mendimeve, ndersa individi mund ta perdore kete trajtim kur eshte i domosdoshem nga ana mjekesore, duke e lejuar ate edhe pse nuk i pelqen. Sa i perket ndalimit te tij, ai varet nga deshira dhe prirja personale, e sidomos kur perdoret si zakon shoqeror. All-llahu e di me se miri.

----------


## _Mersin_

*Sherimi i epilepsise*

http://mjekesia-profetike.com/forum/...hp?t=250&pp=40

Ata bin Ebi-Rebbah ka shenuar transmetimin ne Sahih se njehere Ibn-Abasi kishte thene: A do te deshirosh ta shohesh gruan qe eshte njera nga banoret e Xhennetit? Ata ishte pergjigjur: Do te deshiroja. Ibn Abasi i kishte thene: Shikoje ate gruan zeshkane! Shume kohe me pare kishte ardhur tek i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., dhe i kishte thene: Jam e semure nga epilepsia dhe gjate sulmeve te forta ndodhem lakuriq pa dashur. Luteni All-llahun qe te me sheroje. I Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., iu pergjigj: Nese deshiron, mund te merresh me durim me gjendjen tende dhe te shperblehesh me Xhennet, por nese deshiron ndryshe, do i lutem All-llahut per sherimin tend. Gruaja u pergjigj: Une me me deshire do ta perdorja durimin. Pasi mendoi pak, gruaja shtoi: Gjate kohes sa zgjasin sulmet e renda ndodhem e zhveshur lakuriq pa qellim, prandaj luteni All-llahun qe turpi dhe pafajsia ime te mbrohen. Pastaj i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., u lut per te.47
Ka shume perkufizime per epilepsine, por nuk ka ndonje perkufizim te kenaqshem ne baze te karakteristikave klinike. Shumica e epileptologeve e kupton epilepsine si nje sindrom klinik. Shumica e perkufizojne epilepsine si gjendje e cila karakterizohet nga episode rekurente me prejardhje primare cerebrale ne te cilat crregullohet vetedia, levizjet, ndjenjat ose veprimet.
Problemi i klasifikimit te epilepsise eshte i hapur ende, ndersa perpjekjet e sotme te shumta nuk kane dhene rezultate te pritura. Ndarja e epilepsise ne idiopatike dhe simptomatike eshte ndarja me e hershme e epilepsise.
Klasifikimi i cili sot eshte i pranueshem nga shumica e epileptologeve bazohet ne aspektet klinike dhe elektroencefalografike (Gastaut, 1969).
Sulmet mund te jene:
- parciale,
- te gjeneralizuara,
- unilaterale,
- sulme epileptike te pakualifikuara,
- sulme epileptike psikogjene (deatore, afektive),
- sulme epileptike psikosenzore (paraqitja paroksizmale e iluzioneve ose e halucinacioneve).
Ne Mjekesine e pejgamberit eshte pershkruar sherimi i llojit te epilepsise, sipas shkences, me etiologji te panjohur.
Ka dy lloj epilepsish (sara): ajo qe manifestohet te personi i cili lejon qe te kontrollohet nga exhinet dhe shejtanet, qe njihet si i xhindosur; crregullimi psikosomatik, qe eshte shkaktuar nga rendimi fizik i sekrecioneve te trupit ne trupin e njeriut, qe ne mjekesi njihet si prishje e ahlak-ut ose shkaterrim i sekrecioneve primare trupore. Mjeket besimtare thone se perpiqen qe ta sherojne llojin e dyte, ndersa lloji i pare njihet vetem nga mjeket e afte dhe eksperte. Ekspertet e pranojne kete lloj te epilepsise, por nuk e sherojne. Ata gjithashtu e dine se ilaci i saj ndodhet ne kundervenien ndaj ndikimit te exhineve nepermjet pranise se melekut. Kur individi arrin te kete sukses dhe te krijoje shoqeri me meleket, nje e mire e ketille do te neutralizoje pasojat e te keqes dhe do te shkaterroje rrezikimin prej saj. Sa i perket mjekeve laike, te cilet e shqyrtojne veprimin themelor dhe kokecarjen, mendimet epshndjellese si virtyt, sfide dhe te drejte, ata nuk e pranojne luften dhe ndikimin e panderprere te shpirtrave te kundert dhe jane te prirur qe te mohojne ndikimin e tyre emocional dhe fizik mbi trupin e njeriut; dhe, pervec ketyre, pa ndonje besim te fuqishem ne rolin e tyre. Mirepo, ne realitet, nje budallallek te ketille te skajshem nuk e perbene pjesa e profesionit te mjekesise kur pasojat ne trup jane te qarta dhe te vertetuara. Qellimi i saj qe te reduktohen ne crregullim psikosomatik eshte pjeserisht i sakte. Mjeket e lashtesise ndonjehere e quanin epilepsine semundje hyjnore, sepse ate e shkaktojne shpirtrat. Galeni, eshte njeri nder ata qe e ka analizuar nje emertim te tille dhe etimologjine e tij e ka vene ne lidhje me crregullimet ne koke dhe, sipas tij, kjo semundje vepron ne besimin e pacenueshem (te shenjte) ne njohurine hyjnore te ruajtur ne cerebrum, i cili i kontrollon proceset e vetedijshme dhe te pavetedijshme. Natyrisht, nje mendim i ketille gjithashtu nuk eshte i vertete dhe eshte pasoje e mosdijes se mjekeve laike per ekzistimin e shpirtrave te ketille (ervah), strukturat dhe funksionet e tyre. Mjeket laike kane nxjerre perfundimin e vet atehere kur nuk kane mundur te vertetojne asgje tjeter pervec shkaterrimit te sekrecioneve primare te trupit. Megjithate, secili njeri qe ka pak mend dhe qe mendon pak mund te dalloje lehte ekzistimin e shpirtrave te ketille dhe ndikimin e tyre, dhe me tej, ai me siguri do te tallet me keto pohime te pabaza te mjekeve dhe me dobesine e argumenteve te tyre.

Sherimi i epilepsise

Epilepsia mund te trajtohet ose nga vete pacienti, ose nga mjeku i tij. Sa i perket veprimit autoterapeutik, ai varet nga besimi i pacientit dhe vullneti i tij per te marre kontrollin mbi crregullimin e vet emocional. Ai varet gjithashtu nga fuqia e vendosmerise se tij dhe nga sinqeriteti i tij dhe kthimit dhe kerkimit te ndihmes se vertete nga Autori dhe Krijuesi i te gjitha jeteve dhe Furnizuesi (Ushqyesi) i tyre. Ai duhet te kerkoje me seriozitet dhe sinqerisht vendstrehim tek Zoti i boteve, me gjuhen e se vertetes dhe ne thellesite me te fshehta te zemres. Kjo eshte quajtur lufte e brendshme. Luftetari vetem mund ta mposht kundershtarin kur ai beson me kembengulje ne armet e veta ose kur dora e tij eshte e pathyeshme dhe me kete e kompenson armen me pak te sigurt. Kur besimi ose dora e tij nuk jane te afta te hyjne ne nje lufte te ketille, atehere arma do te jete e padobishme pa marre parasysh cfare arme eshte ajo. Zemra e tij do te jete ne shkaterrim e siper, e mjere dhe e paafte per ta njohur Zotin e vet dhe atij do i mungoje feja e vertete, besimi, besimi fetar ose edhe udheheqja. Ne te vertete nje person i tille eshte i pafuqishem dhe i denuar me shkaterrim, pervec nese meshira e All-llahut do te beje qe atij ia tregoje rrugedaljen nga veshtiresite.

Sherimi i epilepsise me ekzorcizem (ndjekja e xhineve)

Sa i perket sherimit spiritual te epilepsise nga nje mjek i shkathet, nje njeri i tille i mencur me siguri duhet te jete mjek me pervoje dhe besimtar i forte. Ne te kunderten nderhyrja e tij nuk do te kete dobi dhe ne vend te saj mund te jete e rrezikshme per te dyte edhe per pacientin, edhe per mjekun e tij. Ne rastin e shejhut te vertete, per te mund te jete e mjaftueshme qe te ndjeke nje exhin te tille te huaj duke iu drejtuar atij ne menyre te vendosur: Dil prej tij! (uhruxh minhu); ose ai mund ta therrase fuqine e emrit te All-llahut mbi te duke i thene keto fjale: Me emrin e All-llahut, dil prej tij! (Bismillah uhruxh minhu); ose duke thene: Nuk ka force ose vullnet pervec me All-llahun. (la havle ve la kuvvete illia billah). Ne hadithe eshte thene se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e kishte zakon i ndillte keta shpirtra duke u thene: Dil prej tij, o armik i All-llahut. Une jam i Derguari i All-llahut dhe te urdheroj te dalesh!
Tek shejhu im kam pare me syte e mi kur ai e dergoi njerin per te folur me exhinin e huaj qe e kishte zene nje person te ketille, kurse shejhu im i tha: Shejhu te thote te dalesh prej tij, sepse nuk te lejohet te mbetesh ashtu, dhe pacienti me epilepsi u zgjua menjehere nga goditja epileptike. Nje i derguar i ketille mund ta therrase gjithashtu exhinin e huaj vetvetiu duke i dhene urdher qe ta liroje viktimen e vet. Ndonjehere nje exhin i tille mund te jete shejtani i ikur (marid), i cili do te dale nga pacienti vetem atehere kur eshte i detyruar te beje dicka te tille. Megjithate, kur pacienti zgjohet nga goditja epileptike, ai do te duhej te ndiente dhembje nga nje denim i ketille. Kemi deshmi ne nje ekzorcizem te tille, si edhe shume vellezer tane te tjere qe jane sheruar shume here. Shume here shejhu yne i lexonte pacientit ne vesh versete nga Kur'ani. Si per shembull:
A menduat se Ne u krijuam kot dhe se nuk do te ktheheni ju te Ne? (El Muminune, 115)
Njehere shejhu, kur po e thoshte kete verset, e zgjati rrokjen e fundit ...uuun derisa exhini i huaj i keq ia ktheu pergjigjen, nepermjet zerit te viktimes, duke thene: Vertet! Menjehere shejhu yne e rroku kallamin qe e mbante afer vetes dhe e goditit pacientin disa here, duke i rene fuqishem ne venat e pasme nga te dy anet e qafes. Njerezit qe e pane kete veprim menduan se personi me siguri do te vdese nga keto te rena te fuqishme. Njehere gjate nje ekzorcizmi te ketille, exhini klithi me ze te larte dhe tha: Por, une e dua! Shejhu iu pergjigj: Ai nuk te do ty! Pastaj exhini tha: Dua ta kryeje haxhin me te! Shejhu ia ktheu: Ai nuk deshiron ta kryeje haxhin me ty! Pastaj exhini u pajtua dhe tha: Do ta liroje per shkakun tend! Shejhu u pergjigj: Jo, jo per shkakun tim, por per nenshtrimin ndaj urdhrit te All-llahut dhe te te Derguarit te Tij, , s.a.v.s.! Pastaj exhini pranoi: Atehere do ta liroje menjehere. Pacientit menjehere iu kthye vetedija dhe dukej sikur nje barre e rende ra nga supet e tij dhe qendroi ulur me shikimin pyetes, dhe tha: Cka me solli prane shejhut te nderuar? Njerezit pyeten: A te dhemb trupi nga te renat e fuqishme? Njeriu pyeti: Per cfare te renash me pyesni? Pse shejhu i nderuar do te me rrahte mua? Nuk kam bere asgje qe do te kerkonte denimin tim. Ne te vertete pas nje hetimi te gjithanshem dhe pyetjesh te shumta, doli se njeriu nuk kishte qene plotesisht i vetedijshem per ate qe i kishte ndodhur.
Ndonjehere shejhu lexonte versetin qe flet per fronin e All-llahut (ajetu-l-kursijj):
All-llahu eshte nje, nuk ka zot tjeter pervec Atij. Ai eshte mbikeqyres i perhershem dhe i perjetshem. Ate nuk e kap as kotje as gjume, gjithcka ka ne qiej dhe ne toke eshte vetem e Tij. Kush mund te ndermjetesoje tek Ai, pos me lejen e Tij, e di te tashmen qe eshte prane tyre dhe te ardhmen, nga ajo qe Ai di, tjeret dine vetem aq sa Ai ka deshiruar. Kursija e Tij (dija-sundimi) perfshine qiejt dhe token, kujdesi i tij ndaj te dyjave, nuk i vjen rende, Ai eshte me i larti, me i madhi. (El Bekare, 255)
Ai e kishte zakon gjithashtu te porosiste qe pacienti dhe personi qe e sheron ta lexonte shpesh kete verset, pervec verseteve te tjera dhe te formulave te lutjes se te Derguarit per mbrojtje kunder sulmeve te shpirtrave te keqij, sic eshte per shembull kaptina 113 dhe 114 e Kur'anit (El-Muavezetejn). Pergjithesisht, kjo lloj epilepsie, dhe pakontestueshmeria e nje trajtimi te ketille, mund te kontestohet vetem nga nje person i paafte, qe ka mangesi diturie, mencurie dhe diturie te vertete
Ne anen tjeter, shpirtrat e keqij dhe te papaster (josubstanciale) me se shumti i sulmojne njerezit e dobet, te cilet kane pak ose nuk kane aspak besim, zemrat e te cileve jane te mbrapshta dhe gjuhet e te cileve nuk e kane thene kurre te verteten, nuk e kane lexuar kurre Kur'anin ose ndonje lutje (dua), ose lutje te te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s., kunder pranise se ketyre sulmuesve te mbrapshte. Prandaj, ndonjehere, kur shpirti i keq endacak dhe i terbuar gjen personin me frymezim te mbrapshte, te pafuqishem dhe te paarmatosur, ose personin e zhveshur, ai e ve kontrollin mbi te, e shfrytezon trupin e tij si vendqendrim te vetin dhe i kontrollon veprimet e tij. Ne te vertete nese ka mundesi qe te zbulohet vetedija e shumices se njerezve ose te hiqet veli i tyre dhe te mund te shikojme nen lekuren e tyre, me siguri do te verejme se jane te nenshtrueshem ndaj ketyre shpirtrave te keqij ne njerin apo ne nivelin tjeter. Keta lloj shpirtra do i lidhin me litaret e vet, do i manipulojne ata dhe do i orientojne sic duan vete. Kur nje person i tille refuzon te jete i degjueshem, ai vuan shpesh nga sulme te fuqishme epileptike deri kur te pranoje te nenshtrohet ndaj ketyre kerkesave te mbrapshta. Shtegdalje e vetme nga kjo lloj epilepsie eshte diagnostifikimi i drejte i semundjes dhe ndarja ndermjet dy kundershtive dhe vetem atehere, me urdhrin e All-llahut, individi do te kuptoje se ka qene viktime e pushtuar (masru) e ketyre shpirtrave te keqij persekutues.
Ilaci kryesor i nje gjendjeje te tille epileptike (sara) eshte rehabilitimi i shendetit shpirteror dhe rilindja e fese. Ky ilac duhet te filloje te veproje ne kete menyre: se pari duke u cliruar nga shpirtra te ketille mberthyes; rehabilitim duke u shoqeruar me njerez te drejte; duke u bere te ndergjegjshem per ekzistimin e vepres hyjnore; duke iu nenshtruar urdhrave hyjnore. Ky eshte gjithashtu ilac parandalues, i cili eshte mbeshtetur ne arsye (akl), i lidhur me fene e vertete (iman). Individi njekohesisht duhet ta dije se ajo qe e sjelle i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., eshte e vertete; se Xhenneti dhe Xhehennemi jane te vertete; se vdekja eshte e vertete; se dhenia e llogarise ne varr (kabur) eshte e vertete; se ringjallja eshte e vertete dhe se Dita e gjyqit eshte e vertete. Njehere i cliruar dhe i nxjerre nga nje pushtim i pazakonshem i jetes private, individi duhet te veshtroje me kujdes boten dhe te mendoje mbi peripecite e kesaj bote, te ndjeke paralajmerimet e All-llahut, te mendoje per hallet e te tjereve, per kufijte sekret dhe te drejte te fatit dhe per goditjet e panderprera nga fatkeqesite derisa pjesa me e madhe e njerezve eshte mpire dhe nuk eshte e vetedijshme per shkakun. Cfare denimi!
Ne te vertete kur jeta laike behet mase, dhe sikurse dora e fatit qe te godet fort, shumica e njerezve verbohet dhe i sheh fatkeqesite si karakter te pergjithshem. Ata nuk e njohin semundjen e vet, as semundjet e te tjereve. Me tej, per shkak te shumesise dhe shkalleve te gjendjeve epileptike, perpos destruksionit masiv dhe shtrirjes me vone te epidemise, do te kete mohim te vazhdueshem, ndersa njerez te infektuar ne kete menyre do i kthejne syte e tyre prapa dhe nuk do ta njohin as viktimen, as sulmuesin. Kryesisht, ne mendjet e tyre jostabile, cdo cast i kenaqesise vetjake eshte nga ana tjeter e harreses, pa marre parasysh cmimin dhe pa marre parasysh kush vuan per kete, kurse ne mendjet e tyre do te zhvillohet menyra e re e te menduarit. Nga ana tjeter, vetem nese deshiron All-llahu i gjithefuqishem, Ai do ta zgjoje nga gjumi vetedijen e robit te vet. Nje person i ketille do te shohe djathtas e majtas dhe do te kuptoje se shumica e njerezve ne bote eshte e goditur nga verberia dhe nga gjendjet kronike epileptike, se eshte e pakujdesshme per vleren e vet dhe per shkallen e sulmeve te tyre. Disa nga sulmet e tyre te ashpra jane me te mprehta se te tjerat. Disa duken te arsyeshem per nje cast, ndersa ne castin tjeter jane te marre. Kur nje person i ketille zgjohet pas nje sulmi te ashper, ai vepron normalisht dhe eshte i dobishem, ndersa kur te sulmohet perseri, ate e pengojne idiotesi mekatare te parendesishme dhe veteshkaterruese! Perseri shtrohet pyetja:
A menduat se Ne u krijuam kot dhe se nuk do te ktheheni ju te Ne? (El Muminune, 115)

Mjekesia-Profetike 	06-16-2008 09:11 AM
Sherimi i sekrecioneve te prishura te trupit


Sa i perket parregullsive psikosomatike ose kalbezimit te sekrecioneve primare te trupit (ahlat), individi duhet te dije se kjo semundje i ngulfat pjeserisht funksionet e sistemit nervor dhe i dobeson levizjet e natyrshme e te vullnetshme. Kjo gjithashtu eshte e njohur si epilepsi psikosomatike. Ajo shfaqet ne rritjen jonormale te sasise se fluideve (likuorit cerebrospinal) ne kafke, te njohur gjithashtu si hydrocephalia, duke e bere te mundshme pjekjen e mukusit te dendur ngjites, i cili shkakton enjtjen e membranes se kokes (delirium), bllokaden e pjeserishme te cerebrumit (muhl truri i madh), ndersa ndonjehere shkakton rritjen dhe demtimin e kokes. Kjo gjithashtu pengon reflekset natyrore dhe ndjenjen, si dhe prodhon nje lloj epilepsie qe njihet me emrin epilepsia mioklonike. Simptomat e tjere jane: kapslleku i shkaktuar nga akumulimi i gazrave; dendesimi dhe prishja e ajrit ne trup; zhvillimi i avullimeve te pakendshme qe shkaktojne mungesen e baraspeshimit dhe pamundesine per te qendruar drejt; depertimi i sekrecionit ne tru ose simptoma te tjera te mprehta, pervec shenjave te tjera te demtimit te sistemit nervor qendror dhe mungeses se baraspeshimit te sekrecionit si sekrecione te gjakut.48 Kur sulmi epileptik shkaktohet nga sulmi i brendshem i papritur dhe i ashper, atehere ai shkakton kontraktimin e trurit qe ndiqet nga tkurrja e menjehershme e ekstremiteteve qe ndiqet me ngerce, qe e bejne te paafte personin te ngritet vete dhe si pasoje e kesaj ai do te rrezohet dhe ndonjehere do te nxjerre shkume nga goja. Ky rast konsiderohet i mprehte, sidomos kur ndiqet nga dhembje te mprehta. Ne kete shkalle, kjo semundje eshte trajtuar si kronike per shkak te ashpersise se saj, kohezgjatjes dhe veshtiresise se sherimit. Kjo eshte e verete atehere kur personi qe vuan nga epilepsia i kalon te 25 vjetet me semundjen qe e godet trurin e tij, fijet dhe qelizat nervore. Hipokrati nga Kosi (460-377 para e.s.) kete lloj te epilepsise e quan kronike, e cila nuk reagon aspak ne ilace deri ne vdekje. Kur e dime kete, individi do ta kuptoje rastin e permendur me siper te gruas e cila kishte shkuar tek i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., dhe i kishte thene: Vuaj nga sulmet epileptike... Duke e njohur gjendjen e saj, i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i kishte ofruar te zgjedhe ndermjet sherimit te pritshem me ane te lutjeve dhe pritjes se sigurt te Xhennetit te premtuar nese ajo do te kishte durim per semundjen e vet. Gruaja kishte zgjedhur durimin, kurse i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ishte lutur qe thjeshtesia e saj te shperblehet. Udhezimi i dyte i te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s., qe thote se kur semundja eshte kronike ndonjehere lejohet te hiqet dore nga trajtimi mjekesor dhe te lutet per dashamiresine e All-llahut per te sheruar semundjen e vertete te shpirtit. Ne te vertete fuqise sheruese te All-llahut nuk i duhet te argumentoje veprimin, sepse Ai eshte krijues dhe levizes i semundjes dhe i ilacit te saj. E kemi provuar, ashtu sic kane bere edhe shume njerez te tjere, ilacin e lutjeve te verteta per ate qe eshte shenuar si semundje e pasherueshme, dhe me ane te shpirtmadhesise se Tij e kemi arritur qellimin e permiresimit. Mjeket e mencur tanime e dallojne fenomenin fuqise psikologjike te sherimit dhe ndonjehere e dallojne veprimin e tyre ne sherimin e gjendjeve kronike. Nga ana tjeter, graden e mjekut nuk e demton asgje me shume se mendimi i mjekeve laike, nga te cilet shumica jane kryesisht egocentrike, ndersa ndermarrjet e te cilet jane veteshkaterruese.

----------


## _Mersin_

*Sherimi i ishiasit
Pezmatimi i nervus ischiadicus*

Ibn Maxhxhe ka shenuar ne librin e vet te haditheve Sunen Ibn Maxhxhe transmetimin e imam Muhammed ibn Sirinit, i cili e ka shenuar hadithin qe e ka treguar imam Enesi bin Maliku se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: Ishiasi mund te sherohet duke shkrire yndyren e bishtit (ilja yndyra e bishtit) te deles arabe, duke e ndare ne tre pjese te barabarta, dhe duke e pire ne lukth te zbrazet.49
Nervi ishiatik, i njohur ne gjuhen arabe si irkun-nisa, eshte nerv i gjate qe kalon nga vendi i rajonit te nyjes se kerdhokulles (ischium), e cila eshte me e poshtmja nga te tre seksionet e kocit te kerdhokulles, kurse zgjatet nga pjesa e fundit e kofshes deri poshte ne thember. Pezmatimi i nervit ishiatik mund te shkaktohet nga lendimi ose shtypja dhe vepron mbi nervat perreth duke shkaktuar dhembje therese. Vuajtja nga ishiasi per nje kohe te gjate mund ta perhape dhembjen nga rajoni i kerdhokulles neper kercir (tibia) ndermjet gjurit poshte deri te nyelli i kembes. Simptomat e tjere percjelles qe e zgjasin semundjenr nje kohe perfshijne humbjen e peshes trupore dhe dobesimin ose atrofine e kerdhokulles. Hadithi i permendur me siper ka dy kuptime themelore: gjuhesore dhe mjekesore. Sa i perket kuptimit gjuhesor, nassa ne arabisht tregon nervin ishiatik ( nervus ischiadicus) se bashku me dhembjen e vecante therese qe e ben te paafte personin, e percjell dhe e shkakton, saqe pacienti harron gjithcka tjeter vec tij. Sa i perket kuptimit mjekesor, ishiasi eshte pezmatim i ketij nervi dhe i nervave fqinje qe shkakton dhembje goditese deri poshte ne nyellin e kembes. Sulmet jane te herepashershme dhe ndonjehere zgjasin shume, kurse vuajtjet e pacientit mund te zgjasin edhe disa muaj. Dhembja zakonisht perseritet naten ne te njejten kohe.
Sic eshte shpjeguar ne kapitujt e mesiperm, hadithet e te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ndahen ne dy lloje: te pergjithshem dhe specifike. Sa i perket haditheve te pergjithshem, ata duhet te kuptohen ne raport me kohen, personin dhe gjendjen. Lloji i dyte, ata specifike, dhe ne kete rast nje hadith i tille ka te beje me sherimin e ishiasit te beduineve arabe dhe te njerezve te vendeve perreth, per te cilet ky trajtim eshte me i miri per shkak te kohes dhe vendit. Nese shkaktari i kesaj frakture te legenit, dislokimi i kerdhokulles, pezmatim i lehte artritik ose levizjet e tjera qe bejne shtypje mbi nervin ishiatik, kjo lloj semundjeje shkakton tharjen ose mungesen e ekuilibrit te lageshtise ( d.m.th. zhvillimin e substances ngjitese koagulabile), qe shkakton nxehtesi, enjtje dhe humbje te funksionit. Ne rastin tjeter te mungeses se baraspeshes se lageshtise, nje substance e tille mund te trajtohet nepermjet hapjes se punes se zorreve, nepermjet perdorimit te nje yndyre te shkrire, e cila, pervec te tjerash, ka veti te pjekjes dhe te laksativit.
Kur ushqimi i kafsheve permban ne vete bime te nxehta, sic eshte per shembull Caulophyum thalictroides, rrenje te bimes te familjes mersine, pelin dhe selvi, vetite mjekesore te ketyre bimeve behen pjese e mishit dhe e yndyres se kafsheve. Individi mund i perdore keto bime si bime mjekuese ose mund te perdore yndyren e perfituar nga perzierja e ketyre vajrave duke e lyer gjithe gjatesine e nervit ishiatik ose te vihen kompresa te ngrohta.
Pra, sic kemi thene ne kreret e mesiperm, semundjet e njerezve qe perdorin ushqime te thjeshta sherohen kryesisht me ilace te thjeshta, ndersa semundjet e njerezve qe perdorin ushqime te zgjedhura dhe me te llojllojshme kerkojne trajtim me ilace me te llojllojshme. Megjithate, te gjithe mjeket pajtohen qe vetem atehere kur ushqimi natyror nuk mund te siguroje ilacin e nevojshem, mund te pershkruhet per te perdorur ndonje ilac, por individi mund te marre ndonje ilac me te komplikuar, vetem kur ilaci i thjeshte nuk eshte i suksesshem

----------


## _Mersin_

KAPITULLI X

*Gjendjet me thatesire dhe nevoja natyrore per baraspeshimin e tyre*

Imam Et-Termidhiu ka shenuar ne permbledhjen e vet me hadithe Xhami, si dhe imam Ibn Maxhxhe ne Sunen e tij, qe i ka treguar Esme bint Umej se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., duke u pergjigjur ne nje pyetje te tij, ka thene: Cka perdor per pastrimin e zorreve? Ajo eshte pergjigjur: E perdor euforbine50 si zbutes dhe laksativ. Ai ia ktheu pergjigjen: Kjo eshte teper e nxehte dhe e forte. Une vete i perdor vetem farat e sanes.51 Ibn Maxhxhe ka thene gjithashtu ne Sunen se Abdullah bin Harami e kishte degjuar pergjigjen e te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i cili, po ne kete pyetje, eshte pergjigjur: E perdor sanen dhe qimnon52 (ose farat e anisit).
Esmeja e pyeti te Derguarin lidhur me perdorimin e laksativit natyror me qellim qe ai ta ndihmoje per ta njohur nje stimulues me te mire per pastrimin natyror te jashteqitjes me bime qe nuk jane te demshme per trupin e saj. Perdorimi i laksativit natyror per clirimin e zorreve dhe shpengimi i kapsllekut tregon se perdorimi i laksativeve te forte mund i shkaktoje trupit me shume dem se dobi. Ne te vertete kapslleku shkakton thatesine e konstitucioneve53 dhe mbylljen e zorreve dhe do te duhej te trajtohet me te kunderten e vet. Laksativi ne arabisht eshte quajtur mashi, qe do te thote ecje, levizje ose funksionim. Kjo per shkak se perdoruesi perpiqet qe i nxjerre shpejt e shpejt produktet e panevojshme te tretjes dhe fekalet e tjera. Korja e bimeve te familjes se qumshtores (euphorbiaceae),54 e sidomos llojet indiane, duke perfshire edhe Euphorbi antiquorum, eshte perdorur qe ne kohe te lashta per sherimin e shpretkes dhe edemit. Megjithate, vetite laksative te saj zakonisht perdoren edhe sot si purgativ ne veterinari. Kjo eshte bime e eger e nxehte dhe e thate ne shkalle te ngurte dhe shumica e mjekeve e preferojne evitimin e perdorimit te saj per shkak te reaksionit kimik kaustik qe e shkakton ne trup.55
Gjithcka qe lidhet me sanen, me e mira eshte sana e bute, qe eshte bime e sigurt. Gjethet e kesaj sane veprojne si laksativ i lehte, kurse ajo konsiderohet e nxehte dhe e thate ne shkalle te pare. Dobite e tjera prej saj jane pastrimi i vrerit te verdhe dhe te zi, por eshte perdorur edhe per sherimin e angines se zemres (angina pectoris), verdhezes se zeze, hepatitisit, herpes simplexit, carjes se lekures, migrenes se kokes, kunder renies se flokeve, kunder morrave, pucrrave dhe kruarjes se lekures, epilepsise dhe per shtendosjen e tonusit te muskujve.
Edhe sot e kesaj dite ne mjekesi perdoret sana (folium senae) si laksativ i shkelqyer ne forme te cajeve qe shiten ne barnatore.

Receta:

Me mire eshte te zihen gjethet e sanes se bute (Cassia angustifolia) dhe te pihet uji i tyre, sesa te pihet si pluhur. Si tretesire, mund te merret deri ne 3 drame56, kurse si pluhur mund te perdoret deri ne 5 drame. Gjethet e ziera te sanes se bute mund te perzihen me gjethet e embla te manushaqes dhe me rrush te kuq te thate pa fara. Imam El Razi pershkruante sanen dhe marane mjekesore (Fumus terrae) si purgativ per te nxjerre jashte kalbezimet ne sekrecionet primare te trupit. Per kete trajtim ai ka pershkruar gjithashtu te perdoren 4 deri 7 drame sane.
Laksativet e tjere sekondare perfshijne qimnen, farat e anisit, rozmarinen, temjanin, anisin (Foeniculum officinale), i cili eshte perdorur edhe si diuretik dhe ne sherimin e ngerceve, kurse varesia nga anisi rrit instinktin seksual, ndersa teprimi i marredhenieve seksuale mund te shkaktoje te thatin. Mjeket kane preferuar gjithashtu te perdoret nje luge anis tokesor i perzier me anis ose me nje nga farat e permendura, me gjalpe dhe mjalte si laksative te lehte natyrore.

----------


## _Mersin_

KAPITULLI XI

*Veshja e rrobave prej mendafshi per sherimin e kromes*

Ne Dy sahiha (te Muslimit dhe te Buhariut), Katade ka shenuar hadithin qe e ka transmetuar Enes bin Maliku, ne te cilin i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., i dha leje Abdurrahman bin Avfit dhe Zubejr bin el-Avvamut qe te veshin rroba mendafshi per shkak te shqetesimit serioz te lekures nga e cila kane vuajtur. Ne transmetimin tjeter, Abdurrahman bin Avf dhe Zubejr bin el-Avvam (All-llahu qofte i kenaqur me ta!) i qene ankuar te Derguarit te All-llahut , s.a.v.s., per shqetesimin ne lekure per shkak te morrave, kurse ai ua lejoi te veshin kemisha te mendafshta.57
Kur meshkujt veshin rroba te mendafshta, me ate rast ata i vene ne jete dy detyrime themelore: i pari eshte kanunor (fikh), ndersa i dyti mjekesor. Sa i perket detyrimit kanunor, eshte e kuptueshme dhe e qarte per te gjithe myslimanet se veshja e rrobave te mendafshta u lejohet femrave e jo meshkujve, pervec ne raste teper te domosdoshme, si per shembull kur ben mot teper i ftohte dhe kur nuk kane cka te veshin ose per shkaqe mjekesore, kur individi mund te vesh rroba te medafshta per te kontrolluar ngacmimin teper te theksuar te lekures te shkaktuar nga kroma, morrat, zgjebja etj. Ky trajtim eshte pershkruar gjithashtu nga imam Ahmed ibn Hanbeli dhe imam Shafiu, te cilet pajtohen rreth lejimit te sherimit per qellime mjekesore me ate qe eshte e ndaluar, edhe pse ne kete rast imam Maliku e ndalon perdorimin e tij, duke e arsyetuar me faktin se te gjitha rastet e perdorimit jane percaktuar nga i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s. Lidhur me kete eshte shenuar ne hadithet sahih se dikush e kishte pyetur te Derguarin e All-llahut , s.a.v.s., per veren, kurse ai ishte pergjigjur: Vera nuk eshte ilac.
Sa i perket detyrimit per nevoja mjekesore, mendafshi eshte fije e prodhuar me ane te krimbave te mendafshit (veme e familjes Bombicidae) qe krijojne fshikat e tyre. Peri i mendafshte me vone eshte perfituar nga fshikat e kultivuara per ta krijuar fijen e fabrikuar qe eshte perdorur per rroba. Peri i mendafshte eshte fije e kultivuar dhe ka shume dobi mjekesore: forcon zemren, eshte klasifikuar si stimulant, shquhet si ilac kunder melankolise, si ilac kunder mosmbajtjes se vrerit te zi dhe komplikimeve te tij, permireson te paret kur perdoret si pluhur per sy. Mendafshi ka shkallen me te larte te nxehtesise dhe thatesise, edhe pse disa mjeke e klasifikojne si teper te nxehte dhe te lagesht. Sa i perket demtimit afatgjate, studiuesit kane sugjeruar se kur mashkulli vesh mendafsh per nje kohe te gjate, ai prodhon reaksion kimik ose retardim bashkevepruese brenda - (intra-) molekular, qe jane rezultat i struktures hapesinore te molekulave te mashkulli, pervec parregullsive te tjera fiziologjike qe ndikojne ne menyre te demshme ne ndryshimin e spermatides ne spermatozoidin e spermes mashkullore.
Po kjo ndalese vlen edhe per mbajtjen e arit ose perdorimin e tij per meshkuj, pervec per qellime mjekesore. Ari eshte njesoj i ekuilibruar. Edhe ky e forcon zemren, permban nje nxehtesi te kendshme dhe e lehteson enjtjen. Pra, ndalimi kunder mbajtjes se mendafshit dhe arit per meshkujt pajtohet mjaft me reaksionin negativ kimik dhe retardimin e veprimeve reciproke indtra- dhe brendamolekulare, si rezultat i struktures hapesinore qe ata e prodhojne tek mashkulli dhe, me tej, demi i tyre eshte me i madh se dobia. Prandaj, ne kohen kur mencuria e te Derguarit te All-llahut (hadithi) eshte kuptuar gabimisht per shkak te mungeses se diturise dhe familjaritetit, per ate qe deshiron te kete dobi nga keto udhezime, individi duhet i pranoje ato pa kushte dhe te perpiqet per ate qe nje kohe e tille, sic eshte koha e perparesise se diturise se njeriut, kurse All-llahu i gjithefuqishem lejon hyrje ne mencurine e Tij te pakufishme dhe ua shpall disa kureshtareve qe i ka krijuar Ai vete.

*Klasifikimi i llojeve te rrobave*

Imam Razi shpjegon se mendafshi (harir; ibrisam) eshte me i nxehte se liri dhe me i ftohte se pambuku. Ne baze te kesaj qe thote ai, veshja e rrobave te mendafshta e permireson shendetin e lekures, kurse veshja e rrobave te ashpra e thane lekuren, shkakton humbjen e indit nenlekuror dhe peshen e trupit, dhe perkundrazi. Sa i perket imam Ibn Kajjim el-Xhevzit, ai e klasifikon veshjen ne tri kategori: materialet per rroba qe e nxejne trupin dhe leshojne nxehtesi; materialet qe e nxejne trupin, por nuk leshojne nxehtesi, dhe materialet qe as nuk e nxejne trupin, as nuk leshojne nxehtesi. Nuk ekziston ndonje fabrike e tille qe prodhon rroba te nxehta e qe nuk e nxejne trupin. Rrobat e bera me fije leshi, me fije flokesh apo me lekure (vvabar) e nxejne trupin dhe prodhojne nxehtesi, kurse rrobat e punuara prej liri dhe pambuku e nxejne trupin, por nuk prodhojne nxehtesi, kurse mendafshi eshte me i bute dhe me i ftohte se pambuku. Si pambuku, edhe mendafshi nuk prodhon nxehtesi, eshte material i lehte dhe ka me pak aftesi per te shkaterruar substancat nga te cilat duhet te pastrohet trupi qe ndodhet nen ndikimin e nxehtesise. Cilido qofte materiali qe vishet, me baze te lemuar, te bute dhe shkelqyese, dhe qe e ruan ftohtesine, eshte me i pershtatshem per vise te nxehta. Mendafshin nuk e ben baza e ashper, prandaj perdoret per sherimin e kromes, kurse nje pezmatim i tille i lekures eshte perkeqesuar nga nxehtesia dhe thatesia. Pra, i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ia ka dhene lejen Abdurrahman bin Avfit dhe Zubejr bin Avvamit qe te mbajne kemisha te mendafshta ne menyre qe te ndihmoje per sherimin e tyre. Me tej, materiali i bere nga mendafshi natyror krijon nje mjedis qe eshte i kundert me mjedisin e morrave, prandaj edhe mund te ndihmoje ne eleminimin e tyre.
Lidhur me kete teme, ne sahih hadith eshte shenuar se Ebu Musa el-Esharij (All-llahu qofte i kenaqur me te!) ka treguar se i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., ka thene: All-llahu ua ka ndaluar meshkujve qe jane pasues te mi te veshin rroba te mendafshta ose te punuara prej ari, kurse ua ka lejuar grave.58 Ne hadithin tjeter qe eshte transemtuar ne Sahihul-Buhari, i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., e ka ndaluar veshjen e rrobave te mendafshta, prej brokati ose prej ari, ose ulen mbi to, dhe ka shtuar: Kjo per ata eshte ne kete bote, ndersa per ju ne boten e ardhshme.59

*KAPITULLI XII

Pleuritis (pezmatimi i pleures, i pelhures se mushkerive)*

Imam Tirmidhiu ne permbledhjen e vet me hadithe, me titull Xhami, ka shenuar se Zejd bin el-Arkam e ka cituar te Derguarin e All-llahut , s.a.v.s., se ka thene: Sheroni pleuren me gjethe te alojes indiane60 dhe me vaj. Ka dy lloje pleuriti (zatul xhenb): i vertete dhe i genjeshtert. Pleuriti i verete eshte pezmatim i rende i membranes qe ndodhet nga ana e brendshme e kafazit te kraharorit (lat. costa,-ae; brinje, arabisht xhanb: ana) dhe i rrethon mushkerite, duke shkaktuar enjtjen e pleures. Shpesh ndiqet nga tajitja e lengut ne zbrazetiren e kafazit te kraharorit, ndersa pleuriti i genjeshtert, i cili gjithashtu karakterizohet me veshtiresi ne frymemarrje qe ndiqet nga dhembje te pleures, edhe pse shkaktohet nga pengimi i zbrazjes se gazrave te demshem e te rende ndermjet membranes dhe rreth aneve, kurse dhembja e tij mund te zevendesohet me dhembjen e pleuritit ose me enjtjen e anes se brendshme te pleures (diaphragmitis). Dallimi ndermjet ketyre dy llojeve te dhembjeve eshte se ne rastin e pleuritit te genjeshtert, dhembja ndonjehere eshte konstante, ndersa tek pleuriti i vertete dhembja vjen si e papritur, e rende, e ashper dhe percillet me ethe. Mjeku i madh islam Ibn Sina, ne librin e vet Ligjet e mjekesise (Kanun fi tibb), e pershkruan kete semundje si pezmatim qe e sulmon skajin membranoz, brinjet, muskujt e gjoksit dhe rrethinen e mushkerive, qe ne arabisht njihet si shevsa61 dhe birsam62. Ka shume simptoma te papercaktuara te dhembjes se pleures dhe, shume here, shumica e tyre jane quajtur gabimisht pleurit per shkak te rrenjes se fjales pleura (brinje, ane). Per kete arsye Hipokriti ka propozuar qe ata qe kane dhembje ne brinje mund te kene dobi nese bejne dush me uje te ngrohte. Mjeke te tjere e kane diagnostikuar pleuritin si te gjitha komplikacionet qe shkaktohen nga mungesa e ekuilibrit te sekrecioneve te trupit, qe ndiqen ose jo nga pezmatimi i brinjeve, temperatura e larte, skuqja e fytyres, etja, dhembja dhe djersitja. Simptomat e pleuritit te vertete jane temperatura e larte, kolla, gjendja e rende astmatike, parregullsia e pulsit dhe veshtiresi ne frymemarrje.
Prandaj, hadithi i cituar ketu nuk lidhet me pleuritin e vertete, por me pleuritin e genjeshtert, qe eshte shkaktuar nga bllokimi i gazrave rreth gjoksit. Ne kete rast, levorja e drurit te alojes, e shtypur si pluhur dhe e perzier me nje vaj te lehte bimesh, vihet anash. Nje perzierje e tille mund te merret gjithashtu edhe nga goja per te ndihmuar nxjerrjen e gazrave te tjere te bllokuar dhe per ta lehtesuar punen e zorreve.
Druri i alojes eshte i nxehte, i thate dhe konstipirues (obstipatik). Kjo veti e tij do te ndihmoje gjithashtu ne rregullimin e punes se zorreve duke hapur vrima per te nxjerre gazrat e demshem te bllokuar dhe do te pengoje kalimin e lageshtise. Eshte thene gjithashtu se ky lloj druri i ben mire trurit dhe mund ta permiresoje lehte gjendjen e individit te semure nga pleuriti i vertete, te shkaktuar nga mungesa e ekuilibrit ndermjet sekrecioneve, e sidomos kur simptomat jane te dobeta All-llahu e di me se miri.
Ne hadithet sahih eshte shenuar se i Derguari i All-llahut, s.a.v.s., ne prag te transferimit (ahiret), ka qendruar ne shtepine e Memunes (Zoti qofte i kenaqur me te!), kur u semure papritmas. Kohe pas kohe, dhe kur e ndiente veten me mire, shkonte dhe i printe xhematit ne namaz. Kur u perkeqesua semundja e tij, porositi qe xhemaatit i prije Ebu Bekri. Njehere, gjate kohes kur kishte dhembje te kohepaskohshme, grate e tij, xhaxhai Abbasi, Ummu el-Fadl bint el-Haris dhe Esma bint Umejs u mblodhen rreth tij dhe ne konfuzion vendosen ia jepnin ilacin duke ia dhene nga goja. Kur e kuptoi qellimin e tyre, i Derguari, s.a.v.s., pyeti: Kush ma beri kete? Kjo mund te jete vetem veper e grave qe kane ardhur ketu, dhe beri me dore ne drejtim te Abesinise. Ne te vertete ate e kishte bere Ummu Selema dhe Esma. Pastaj grate thane: O i Derguar i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., u frikesuam se mund te jesh semure nga pleuriti! Ai, s.a.v.s., kishte vazhduar i pyeste edhe me tej: Pluhuri i alojes indiane dhe i kamales63 i perzier me nje vaj te lehte. I Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., u pergjigj: All-llahu nuk do te me denonte kurre me ate semundje. Pastaj shtoi: Kerkoj qe me tej te mos qendroni ketu, pervec xhaxhait tim (dajes) Abbasit, i cili nuk qe pajtuar me ate trajtim. Me vone, i Derguari i All-llahut , s.a.v.s., kerkoi me njerezi qe te kaloje ne dhomat e Aishese, Zoti qofte i kenaqur me te.64

----------

